# Lustige Gildennamen



## Monolith (19. Februar 2007)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, lustige Gildennamen sind gesucht.

Habe in anderen Foren schon riesige Sammlungen gesehen, aber vielleicht kommt hier ja auch einiges zusammen, wenn nicht auch okay...

Bei uns auf dem Realm gibt es aushgefallene Name, wie

+ Hordentlich aufs Mowl
+ Warme Brüder
+ Die Dicken Hunde
+ ...

Vielleicht kennt ihr ja auch noch einige ;>


----------



## daLord (19. Februar 2007)

Aluf Gilneas gibts es folgende Gilden namen:

Einmal "xxx - <Ist ein Lilalaunebär>" (von denn ist glaub ich auch einer hier im Forum aktiv) und :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (19. Februar 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf Nefarian haben wir auch eine Low-Level-PVP Gilde Namens "Du nicht nehmen Flagge"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khalli (19. Februar 2007)

auf nathrezim gibt es eine gilde die "Orgrimmars Badeverein" heist xD


----------



## Pfotenhauer (19. Februar 2007)

Mal ein paar Gildennamen von Teldrassil:

Mein Server ist down
Nokia Connecting Horde
Ist Imba
Platz da wir kommen
usw.

Gruß Prae

Edith: Sorry hab noch vergessen "Server ist auch down"


----------



## Kruaal (19. Februar 2007)

Server Blackrock, Horde:  <Club der dichten Toten>


----------



## Willmasta (19. Februar 2007)

- Beep beep I'am a Yeeplolz
- und seine rosa Hemd
- Pizzabote im BehGeh
etc. Mehr fällt mir jetzt grad net ein ^^.



> Auf Nefarian haben wir auch eine Low-Level-PVP Gilde Namens "Du nicht nehmen Flagge"



Wir auf Baelgun auch Ô.ò.



Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Monolith (19. Februar 2007)

Es hat auch wohl jeder Realm Gilden Namens

+ Mein Server ist down
+ Gank mich und ich log um

...


----------



## daLord (19. Februar 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Auf Nefarian haben wir auch eine Low-Level-PVP Gilde Namens "Du nicht nehmen Flagge"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß auch nicht ob die wirklich auf Gilneas ist da es ja in nem BG ist. Aber das müssen dann trotzdem zwei Verschieden sein weil, Nefarian ist im Realmpool Glutsturm und Gilneas in Verderbnis.


----------



## Minati (19. Februar 2007)

Blutige Eichhörnchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Ritter des Rechts (wo übrigens die Member auch wie die Figuren aus der Trickfilmserie heißen)


----------



## koyotenjack (19. Februar 2007)

Wir haben einen "Sportangelverein Ratschet"


----------



## Nerak (19. Februar 2007)

Auf Alleria gibts "Unbekannte Entität"
Wie oft die wohl angewhispert werden ob die wirklich so heissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (19. Februar 2007)

Die Gummibärenbande kennt jeder oder?


----------



## Kruaal (19. Februar 2007)

Nerak schrieb:


> Auf Alleria gibts "Unbekannte Entität"
> Wie oft die wohl angewhispert werden ob die wirklich so heissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gibts auch auf Blackrock, ist ne Allygilde.


----------



## Len (19. Februar 2007)

Mir sind, auf Blackrock, die Gildennamen "Allianz versichert", "Hordenhaufen" und "Thralls Häscher" (wobei letzterer nicht witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) immer noch die Liebsten.

Auf den Rest acht ich kaum. 
Ich merk mir eher lustige Namen... so wie zB der eine UD Schurke der mich auf dem Schiff nach Ratschet umgehaun hatte.. der hieß Feigling :>


----------



## Xen´jin (19. Februar 2007)

auf anetheron gibbet die gilde namens "Ein Dorf in Gallien" ist hordenseite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (19. Februar 2007)

Auf nazjatar gibt es:

bringt Liebe oO
Die Charmante Kummizelle


----------



## Lokì (19. Februar 2007)

Mein persönlicher Favorit:

<Lol der hat Rofl gesagt>


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Februar 2007)

Hab irgendwo mal ne Gilde gesehn die <Grammatik> oder sowas in der Art hiess... die Member hiessen dann "Plusquamperfekt", "Präteritum", "Futur" etc. *g*

Und dann wär da noch <Der carcharothe Kreuzzug> *g*


----------



## Galika (19. Februar 2007)

also bei uns ( kil´jaeden ) gibs gilden wie :
<I sags glei I wars ned>  ( mein favorit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
<Natural Born Angstblase>

im bg hab ich mal gelesen (verdammt warum nur! xD )
<WerDasLiestIstTot> -.-


----------



## PROfessorsqatr (20. Februar 2007)

Arthas auf Ally Seite:

<Hau Mich Und Ich Logg Um>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeisserWolf (20. Februar 2007)

und die ysera - highlights:

- heilige Häschen
- knights who say ni (genau, die ritter der kokosnuss lassen grüssen ^^)

und als topvaforit:

- Häkelclub Goldhain


----------



## Feargeber (20. Februar 2007)

LoL.

bei uns auf Krag'Jin Ally Seite gibts ne gilde die heisst 

"zonenkind" 

find ich echt nice, nicht "zonenkinder" und auch so klein geschrieben. geniales layout find ich.
bist halt en zonenkind wenn de da drin bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol...di haben sogar HP www.zonenkind.tk rufl


----------



## Two (20. Februar 2007)

also ich finde den gilden name ganz wizig
Arbeitsscheues Gesindel

Aufm rat *der rest vom servernamen habe ich grade vergessen omg....und ich spiele auf dem ^^*

habs jetzt er heist "Der abyssische Rat"


----------



## dunkelelfen druide (20. Februar 2007)

Ich find noch immer die
<Playboys XD> am besten ....


----------



## Monolith (20. Februar 2007)

Deutschlands bester Hordenraid: <Affenjungs INC>!


----------



## Cindschi_Arygos (20. Februar 2007)

Mein Favorit: <Chinafarmer Gmbh>


----------



## gold-9 (20. Februar 2007)

Cindschi_Arygos schrieb:


> Mein Favorit: <Chinafarmer Gmbh>



LOL gibt es die echt?


----------



## Minati (20. Februar 2007)

auf khaz'goroth:
gmbh und co kg (herrlich dieser gildenname 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
khazgorother spatzen
mokhra tok tok (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben) - auf hordenseite


----------



## whiti (20. Februar 2007)

bei uns auf'n server find ich den ganz gut:

"Holla die Waldfee"


----------



## R. Sp. (20. Februar 2007)

- Volksfront Gadgetzan -
- Humane ite Domum - 

Auf
Die Todeskrallen


----------



## Willmasta (20. Februar 2007)

Oder 
-Bud Spencer Fanboy's

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Two (20. Februar 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> LOL gibt es die echt?


Ja hab ich scho ofr geshe weiß nur nicht mehr auf welchem server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dimelton (20. Februar 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Deutschlands bester Hordenraid: <Affenjungs INC>!


wenn du uns damit sagen willst, dass low-lvl umhauen und angreifen erst wenn der andere mobs am ar... hat, angreifen nur in gruppe und ganz friedlich sein wenn man einem alleine begegnet hast du 
RECHT.
oder ich verstehe die ironie mit "bester" nicht ganz


----------



## whiti (20. Februar 2007)

dimelton schrieb:


> wenn du uns damit sagen willst, dass low-lvl umhauen und angreifen erst wenn der andere mobs am ar... hat, angreifen nur in gruppe und ganz friedlich sein wenn man einem alleine begegnet hast du
> RECHT.
> oder ich verstehe die ironie mit "bester" nicht ganz



also ich kenn die auch nur vom höhrensagen, und ab-und-an von den bgs, als gegner ^^

waren es nich die als 1. naxx clear hatten (deutscher server)


----------



## Len (20. Februar 2007)

Willmasta schrieb:


> Oder
> -Bud Spencer Fanboy's
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüssen




w00t!
Die Gilde würd ich sofort joinen.
Bud Spencer ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willmasta (20. Februar 2007)

Joa Bud Spencer is geil =D^^.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## MarySilver (20. Februar 2007)

auf dalvengyr gibts "krosse krabbes stammgaeste", xxx"ist gildenlos"

"mein server ist down" wirds vermutlich auf jedem server geben ^^


----------



## Monolith (20. Februar 2007)

dimelton schrieb:


> wenn du uns damit sagen willst, dass low-lvl umhauen und angreifen erst wenn der andere mobs am ar... hat, angreifen nur in gruppe und ganz friedlich sein wenn man einem alleine begegnet hast du
> RECHT.
> oder ich verstehe die ironie mit "bester" nicht ganz



Nagut, wenn man als Gilde regelmäßig First-Kills auf deutschen Servern bringt, darf man sie schon als "besten" bezeichnen. Low-lvl Spieler kill ich auch, ist pvp also whine nicht ;>

Nun Back to topic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Profox (20. Februar 2007)

naja auf guldan:

xxx <ist der Grillmeister>

...^^


----------



## Kruaal (20. Februar 2007)

whiti schrieb:


> also ich kenn die auch nur vom höhrensagen, und ab-und-an von den bgs, als gegner ^^
> 
> waren es nich die als 1. naxx clear hatten (deutscher server)


Das waren die Witzbolde, die den AQ40 Key auf ihrem Server hatten und irgendeinen wilden Goldbetrag gefordert hatten, damit sie den Event auch starten würden.

Naxx haben die afaik nicht als erste gecleared, ausser vielleicht auf ihrem eigenen Server.


----------



## Vu Fighter (20. Februar 2007)

Bei uns:

<Die Opfa>

<Die Guten>

<Die Bösen>

Echt peinliche Gildennamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (20. Februar 2007)

Hehe, da waren ja schon echt lustige Namen dabei. Gerade die Lowlevel PVP Gilden haben die tollsten Namen und finde ich auch echt orginell. Was ich jedoch echt peinlich finde sind Gildennamen mit Rechtschreibfehlern.. und da gabs auch schon wunderbare Beispiele in einem Thread im Offiziellen Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mightywing (20. Februar 2007)

Auf Durotan mein Favorit auf Allyseite: "Wurstbrot of Steel"

Cya


----------



## dejaspeed (20. Februar 2007)

oder mein fav für den dämlichsten..


Timelords of War,  nuja Lords of war scheint wohl vergeben zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xentos (20. Februar 2007)

Auf Mannaroth gibts ne Gilde die heißt: Im klo brennt noch licht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sind sogar leute im Forum von aktiv glaubsch...


AH GENAU ... HORDESEITE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (20. Februar 2007)

naja ist vlt nicht lustig aber auch nicht schlecht auf unserm server mug´thol 


<No Skill Just Luck>


----------



## Abwasser (20. Februar 2007)

Aufm Malygos server gibts ne gilde die heisst <ugly> ^^


----------



## ~Myx~ (20. Februar 2007)

Auf Nozdormu gibts eine 

<Die Ally Checker NRW>

die gehn ab ;>


----------



## Valkum (20. Februar 2007)

Genau wieso gründet man auf jedem server nciht ma Länderspiziefische gilden (is die rechtschreibung richtig?) Naja ich kenn nur:

<Mein server ist Down>

und
wie gesagt 

<ist gildenlos>

aber vn korrse krabbes stammgeaste hab ich noch niew as gesehnn


----------



## Monolith (20. Februar 2007)

Ein Bekannter der schon etwas länger spielt hat mir von den <New Orc Gankees> erzählt, wusste aber nicht mehr ob es sie noch gibt. Den Namen finde ich mehr als genial ;>


----------



## Thrawns (20. Februar 2007)

sp spontan fallen mir ein:

<die zwei lustigen drei> (mein favorit)
<ersguterjunge> (bushido oder so) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<getränkeautomaten> (spieler: fanta, cola, sprite, etc.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (21. Februar 2007)

<getränkeautomaten>...

kann nur sagen die Finanzieren ihr WoW bestimmt mit Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnswinVitus (21. Februar 2007)

Mir ist in der Arena ein Team untergekommen das hieß:

" Die Sesamstraßengang "

ist doch auch witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êlysha - Rexxar (21. Februar 2007)

Bei uns auf Rexxar (allianz):

<Sportfreunde Silithus>,
<ist IMBA>,
<Die drei lustigen zwei>,



auf meinem Twink-Server Nera'Thor (Horde):

<hat doofe Ohren>


und irgendwann im BG mal gesehen:

<Gnome zum Frühstück>


----------



## Muchaone (21. Februar 2007)

habe mal in bg eine gilde gesehen die hieß
*die die niemand wollte*

recht lustig meiner meinung


----------



## Monolith (21. Februar 2007)

Êlysha schrieb:


> <Gnome zum Frühstück>




Allie Gilde auf Nefarian: <Tauren am Morgen> (sind glaub ich aber schon wieder weg ;>)


----------



## DonJon (21. Februar 2007)

auf Onyxia gibts auch ein paar. spontan fallen mir nur

<will in keine Gilde>
<Ritter vom NIE> (die schreien immer NIE in IF rum ^^)

was ich auch mal im BG gesehen hab war <Hearts Phear>... (wers nicht kapiert mal laut vorlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Minati (21. Februar 2007)

>nordisch badboys<
>rosa plüsch<
>Säxy Häxi<

auf Khaz'goroth


----------



## MarySilver (21. Februar 2007)

Valkum schrieb:


> Genau wieso gründet man auf jedem server nciht ma Länderspiziefische gilden (is die rechtschreibung richtig?) Naja ich kenn nur:
> 
> <Mein server ist Down>
> 
> ...




ist auch eher ne low gilde glaub ich...


----------



## GhostStalk (21. Februar 2007)

Also ich kenne noch "Noobs at Work" auf Ambossar.

Ally low lvl glaube ich


----------



## paul320 (21. Februar 2007)

Der beste gildenname den ich jeh gesehn  habe ist 
<Allys klauen bei Aldi> 
auf Rajaxx


----------



## Bl1nd (22. Februar 2007)

Hab mal eine gesehen:

Allianz Schlächter GmbH


----------



## Carimba (22. Februar 2007)

Mein Favourite ist auf Gilneas, Ally Site:

"Whine, Wipes und Gesang"


Immer wenn ich einen von denen sehe kann ich mir ein schmunzeln nich verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zumteufel (22. Februar 2007)

Hi ich habe ein paar guten leuten eine gilde gegründet wir nennen uns Planlos in WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der name viel mir ein weil wir ständig planlos sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bester name fand ich aber persönlich Helden in Strumpfhosen eine reine stoffi gilde


----------



## Towo (22. Februar 2007)

Tjoa, hier auf Kel´Thuzad haben wir:

<will in keine Gilde>
<will Bier>
<aufs Mowl >
<just Muh>
<just FU>

Prall halt einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mause (22. Februar 2007)

bei uns gibts auch son kram wie "buds bencer in tarrens mill" oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gildennamen sind zawr einige sehr lustig, aber ich muss sagen wenn ich in der arena bin und nachm game die teamnamen sehe kipp ich manchma aus den latschen^^

FÜR DAT LISCHT, wir sind halt anders etc fand ich recht witig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/mause


----------



## Shayra11 (22. Februar 2007)

Bei uns gibt es/gab es:

"mich will keiner"

und passend dazu noch:

"mich will auch keiner"

nunja ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talarean (22. Februar 2007)

He Leute wir machen ne Gilde auf mit dem Namen:

<Taurenscheiße>


----------



## Casionara (22. Februar 2007)

eben aufm bg gesehen 2 palas!!!

<Brokeback Mountain>

fand ich einfach nur zu köstlich


----------



## Tahu (22. Februar 2007)

auf meinem server Mal ganis gabs ne gilde 
<G point> wie gesagt gab -.-
und noch ein paar
-Punkt-  lol
-Beistrich-  rofl

und noch eine ganz einfallsreiche 
\        .        /  lol einfach nur ein punkt als gildenname 

und eine noch 
-Stechnadelkopf-


----------



## Xentos (22. Februar 2007)

Tahu schrieb:


> auf meinem server Mal ganis gabs ne gilde
> <G point> wie gesagt gab -.-
> und noch ein paar
> -Punkt-  lol
> ...




Naja nh,

Bei uns gibts ne Gilde die heißt: Der bär mit dem Schießgewehr


----------



## Simon_80 (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

mein Favorit auf Aegwynn:

"Bananenbiegerei BootyBay"


----------



## Tear (22. Februar 2007)

<Wir gehen mc>

<Ni hao>

<Account von eBay>


----------



## gold-9 (23. Februar 2007)

<Hartz T4>


----------



## Ambushador (23. Februar 2007)

im BG ma gesehn: 

<Töte mich und ich log um>  oder was i der art ^^


----------



## Dalmus (23. Februar 2007)

Auf Gul'dan schmunzel ich immer wenn ich einen aus der Gilde <Gefangene des Abspanns> sehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XnArrakis (24. Februar 2007)

Das Beste was mir dazu einffällt so ganz spontan
ist der " Seniorenstift Stratholme " ^^


----------



## Two (25. Februar 2007)

Ich finde ganz gut ist auch im forum Die Wächter der Lols

So hier edire ich ma den link rein Die Wächter der Lols *klick mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

hehe auch geil Die Killergriller


----------



## Two (25. Februar 2007)

Grade eben neu entdeckt Du doof Ich imba xD


----------



## Êlysha - Rexxar (26. Februar 2007)

Noch ein paar: 

<Es könnte schlimmer sein>
<Die epische Grillzange>
<Hearts Fear> (gesprochen: Hartz Vier)


----------



## Yay (26. Februar 2007)

auf Perenolde gabs mal ne Gilde:

<Gang Bang>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ambushador schrieb:


> im BG ma gesehn:
> 
> <Töte mich und ich log um>  oder was i der art ^^



Meinst du auf Kil'Jeaden?

Da kenn ich ne Hordengilde:

<Wenn du mich Gankst log ich um>


----------



## Headstyl0r (26. Februar 2007)

Also meine Gilde heißt: Bikkini Bottom Soldiers. ^^ finde den namen ma voll geil xD ihr findet die Gilde auf Krag´Jin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (26. Februar 2007)

Headstyl0r schrieb:


> Also meine Gilde heißt: Bikkini Bottom Soldiers.



"Bikini Bottom Beach Boys" kenne ich auch noch ;>


----------



## bliblablubbman (26. Februar 2007)

<in your face>
<clapyourhandsandsaypwnd>
<Endstation Biberpuff>


----------



## pydrox (26. Februar 2007)

eine gilde die nur aus Shadowpriests besteht heißt
<ich heile niemanden>


----------



## dimelton (27. Februar 2007)

<Wipe Club>


----------



## Thoa (27. Februar 2007)

pydrox schrieb:


> <ich heile niemanden>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das nenne ich mal kreativ .. Solche Gilden sollte es mehr geben, reine Fungemeinschaften eben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (27. Februar 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das nenne ich mal kreativ .. Solche Gilden sollte es mehr geben, reine Fungemeinschaften eben
> ...



Mein Gnomearena-Team (2v2) heißt Klein und Gemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonsi (27. Februar 2007)

Hiho,

Also, auf Nera'thor Hordenseite gibts <Rückwärtslaufen ftw>
und auf Alli Seite <Ganz Großes Tennis>

Sind meine beiden Fav's  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Gonsi


----------



## rnw@y (27. Februar 2007)

einen kenn ich noch:

<Die aus China farmen>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      (eig, wollten sie sich "...aus China kamen" nennen^^)

mfg


----------



## Kilami (27. Februar 2007)

rnw@y schrieb:


> einen kenn ich noch:
> 
> <Die aus China farmen>
> 
> ...




der is gut *g*

naja,auf meinem gibts noch einen,FL alli, xxx <...und die anderen>
rodelverein everlook
klippenspringer darnassus
gildenlos


----------



## Flapp (27. Februar 2007)

AUF MUG´THOL GIBT ES 

>Booty Bay Beach Boy´s<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bashery (27. Februar 2007)

>Booty Bay Beach Boy´s<
 der is doch cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keyfun (27. Februar 2007)

Arguswacht: 

<Chefrocker GmbH>

<Kleener Clan> (pvp-fun gilde, fast nur gnome alles 23 member sind schurken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ein paar mitglieder heißen: Klener, Kleener, Klenerer, Klene, Klenere usw XD gehört mit zu den besten pvp gilden.Ich seh regelmäßig einen von uns wie der als 19 nen 35 magier im duell wegbolzt ^^ jaja, die gilde ist schon ziemlich derb...)

Aber meine abselute lieblingsgilde:

     xXxXx
<mag keiner>

Edit:

2 sind mir noch eingefallen ^^

<Kampftrinker ironforge>

und 

<tot von unten> <-- der witz bleibt aus solange man nicht weiß das die nur gnome haben XD


----------



## bartimaus1 (1. März 2007)

auf kaz goroth gibt es noch die wattebäuschen des todes habe mich wechgeschmissen vor lachen


----------



## Kruaal (1. März 2007)

Arenateam <verweintes Taschentuch>

Man stelle sich den Screen vor: Ihr wurdet besiegt von <verweintes Taschentuch>... das ist hart -.-


----------



## Monolith (1. März 2007)

Wir haben noch <Volle Trolle> (PVP Gilde)
und <trollTrollTROLL> (hinter dem Namen steckt irgendein Insider, den ich nicht kenne und den man mir auch nicht sagen wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mache mir aber immer Gedanken über den Namen wenn ich welche von denen sehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) auf Nefarian.


----------



## Grandor1 (1. März 2007)

Naja wir auf Blackmoore haben ne Gilde die heißt:

<Taube Nüsschen> (also ich find die lustig)

*g*

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (1. März 2007)

Beim lesen in der 2vs2 Arena tabelle im Arsenal habe ich folgende Gilde gesehen:

Sapped girls dont say no


----------



## Georgious (1. März 2007)

meine gilde heisst "Brust oder Keule" und ist auf gorgonnash. den namen find ich ganz sympathisch^^


----------



## Chily (1. März 2007)

Hi,

also bin auch bei zwei gilden mit zwei chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal "DieTuffigenBärchen" und "Déjà vu" alles beide sind Raid gilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _ui_ (2. März 2007)

ich mir gedacht das ich mahl clan mache... bisher wollt keiner in meinen clan... heisst uiclan
finde namen den richtg top!!


----------



## Noemi (2. März 2007)

ui 

du machst mir grad nen lachkrampf ^^

 ui 

=P


----------



## ^Mike.S (3. März 2007)

Ich hab auf Horde-Seite mal:

ImbaDamageZeroAggro

gesehen, da lag ich auch aufm Boden.


----------



## Develyn (6. März 2007)

also für hordler is der  Name  

<Hordentlich Aufs Maul> der geilste  find ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (6. März 2007)

Develyn schrieb:


> also für hordler is der  Name
> 
> <Hordentlich Aufs Maul> der geilste  find ich
> 
> ...



Wie schon gesagt: Nefarian ist geil und hat eine geile Gilde Namens <Hordentlich aufs Mowl>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denno (7. März 2007)

<afkBier>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baun (7. März 2007)

Auf Festung der Stürme, ist ein pvp realm, auf horden seite gibt es eine Gilde namens "Camp kill your self" mein faforit^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabidahenxt (7. März 2007)

auf anub'arak gibts die twink-gilde "WTF LASERGUN PEW PEW"


----------



## b1ubb (7. März 2007)

meine gilde tOo eaSy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine gilde tOo eaSy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bereitsverwendet (7. März 2007)

also auf theradras gibts ne hordengilde:

xxx<hat angst im dunkeln>


----------



## iggeblackmoore (7. März 2007)

auf Blackmoore gibt es <Lasergun Pju Pju>

oder <café Ironforge>


----------



## MrFlix (7. März 2007)

Ysera Poker Club^^ natürlich mit Pokerkarten aufm Gildenrock *ggg*


----------



## Joe! (7. März 2007)

auf arygos:

- ist ein Knuddelhase

zu anfang hatten die nur gnome in der gilde O_o


allerdings hab ich als favorit immernoch diese 2 namen:
- gnizzle
- popels (  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Ascona (7. März 2007)

Also die meisten Namen finde ich um ehrlich zu sein eher peinlich...



Joe! schrieb:


> auf arygos:
> 
> - ist ein Knuddelhase
> 
> ...



Hey, Gnizzle ist mein Bank-Twink auf Arygos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nostromo (15. März 2007)

Erst vor zwei Tagen auf Antonidas das erste Mal gesehen:

<Ich RoXXor du Banane>


----------



## Amarillo (15. März 2007)

_ui_ schrieb:


> ich mir gedacht das ich mahl clan mache... bisher wollt keiner in meinen clan... heisst uiclan
> finde namen den richtg top!!



nimm bitte dein foto raus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noemi (15. März 2007)

das hab ich auch schon öfter gedacht xD


----------



## kane4life (15. März 2007)

Develyn schrieb:


> also für hordler is der  Name
> 
> <Hordentlich Aufs Maul> der geilste  find ich
> 
> ...



der is wirklich geil^^



Monolith schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt: Nefarian ist geil und hat eine geile Gilde Namens <Hordentlich aufs Mowl>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh dr is noch besser....mowl....echt grossartig^^


----------



## Minati (15. März 2007)

Baun schrieb:


> Auf Festung der Stürme, ist ein pvp realm, auf horden seite gibt es eine Gilde namens "Camp kill your self" mein faforit^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




so heißt tatsächlich ne band: cky - jeder der mal viva la bam geschaut hat, kennt die ^^


----------



## Monolith (22. März 2007)

Mal wieder nen bisschen hochpushen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

+ Rip GmbH
+ Rip AG

(ex) Partnergilden auf Nefarian...


----------



## balsagoth (22. März 2007)

CSI: Stormwind


----------



## Licanin (22. März 2007)

auf Blackmoore gesehen:

Büro für Orcverwertung oder sowas ähnliches^^


----------



## Piafra (22. März 2007)

bei uns gibts

<das dritte Stuhlbein> so in die richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GelbeRose (23. März 2007)

Keyfun schrieb:


> Arguswacht:
> <tot von unten> <-- der witz bleibt aus solange man nicht weiß das die nur gnome haben XD



Der ist super!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gnome und Zwege sollte man nicht unterschätzen!

Auf Blackrock gesehen:
<Die Glücksbärchis>
<AFK>


----------



## Fendulas (27. März 2007)

<Trollcollect> find ich genial ^^
oder die Parodie auf die Affenjungs: Asseljungs INC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nuja

Und übrigens: sie waren soweit ich weiß erste deutsch Hordengilde [plus aufm Server Frostwolf] die Naxx clear hatte. Die Allianzgilde auf dem gleichen Server <Addicted> hatte es eher geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andere Beispiele:
<Söhne der bärtigen Mama>
<Tippfleher> (hahaa^^)
<Rums Bums Pwnerjungz>
<Hordcore>
..<and two stealthed rogues> das is doch mal genial.


----------



## Alfadir (28. März 2007)

<Fuck me I'm famous> hab' ich auch schonmal gesehen...


----------



## schmupel (28. März 2007)

Auf die Todeswacht

<blacktooth Grin Clan> = schwarzezähne grinse clan
Gildenwappen rock großes aufgerissenes Orcmaul was bei orcfrauen lächelt (wegen der verzeerung durch die brust)


----------



## Nitron4132 (28. März 2007)

bei uns aufm server gibts auf der Hordeseite die <Grillfreunde Goldshire>

mehr fällt mir nicht ein




XnArrakis schrieb:


> Das Beste was mir dazu einffällt so ganz spontan
> ist der " Seniorenstift Stratholme " ^^



auf der ewigen wacht gibts den <Seniorenstift Hordenruhe>



schmupel schrieb:


> Auf die Todeswacht
> 
> <blacktooth Grin Clan> = schwarzezähne grinse clan
> Gildenwappen rock großes aufgerissenes Orcmaul was bei orcfrauen lächelt (wegen der verzeerung durch die brust)



des is ein orcclan der auch in der story vorkommt, wer da etwas bewandert ist sollte das wissen(glaube ich)


----------



## StoneSour (28. März 2007)

Toll find ich auch noch die Gildennamen:

<Die alten Säcke> 
so hieß ne Gilde mal in nem anderen Game (FSK 18+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

<Die kleinen Strolche>  
für Gnome und Zwerge xD

<WoW-Gilde> 
so wollt ein Kumpel seine Gilde nennen....

<protected by Chuck Norris> 
Gedanke für meinen Gildennamen 

Gruß StoneSour 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FemmeTotal (28. März 2007)

Auf Proudmoore bei den Allis gibts ne Gilde die nennt sich <Eine Horde Allianzler>. Der Typ hat mir verraten dass es die gleiche umgekehrt bei der Horde gibt, also schätz ich mal sowas wie <Eine Allianz Hordler>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baiano (28. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf Tirion habe ich ein paar seltsame^^ Namen gesichtet:
Die Zu Boden Knuddler
Ene Mene Muh
Powerschlübber
VvJ Volksfront von Judäa


----------



## _Trident_ (28. März 2007)

Auf nem Server gibts glaub ne PvP gilde namens <rumsbums Warsongjungs> ^^ find ich lustig
Auf Tirion gibts (oder gab) <LOL der hat RoFL gesagt> ^^


----------



## Bashery (28. März 2007)

<LOL>


----------



## Kilami (6. Juli 2007)

xxx<and the gang> forscherliga alli


----------



## Boíndil-Rexxar (6. Juli 2007)

Eventuell überlesen:
Auf Rexxar eine Hordengilde "Affen mit Waffen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ringil (6. Juli 2007)

Auf Tichondrius gibts ne Gilde 

<...schlägt wie ein Mädchen>


..lol


----------



## Myhordi (6. Juli 2007)

Auf Eredar: Gammeltwinks


----------



## Vagiflor (6. Juli 2007)

also ich bin beim questen auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel auf ne gilde mit dem namen "bis einer weint" gestoßen

übrigens bin ich in der gilde jetzt selber Arthas_Vagiflor


----------



## Janos23 (6. Juli 2007)

Ich hoffe, ich wiederhole keine bereits genannten gildennamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :

"crit happens"

"Division Hasenfuss"

"hellokittymeawmeaw"

"CSI Undercity" (gibts eigentlich vn jeder hauptstadt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

"Klabusterbärenbande"

"raucht auch gern ma eine"

"Kammerjäger"

"boom chicka wah wah" (ich denke, fast jeder kennt die axe-werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

"Lachend in die Kreissäge"

"Polnische Autoschieber"


----------



## Anderoth (6. Juli 2007)

<Trollcollect> finde ich immer noch am geilsten xD *Vor Lachen auf Boden wälz*

Hmm geiler Gildenname war mal xXx<ist eine Katze mit AWP> vielleicht kennt jemand das Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (6. Juli 2007)

Hier ein paar Englische:

<Unnatural Selection>
<Soap Salesmen>
<You are not a Cat>
<OMG LAZERS PEW PEW PEW>
<Treehuggers>
xxx <incoming>
<Already Got a Guild>
<Magna Mammae> (wurden nach 1 Jahr von Blizz nach <MM> umbenannt) (OK, ist Latein, sind aber auf Turalyon)
<Kneebiters> (reine Gnomengilde)
<Out of our Depth> (wenigstens ehrlich, die haben echt keinen Plan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
<Strictly Amateurs Only>
<All Items No Skill>


----------



## _Syren_ (6. Juli 2007)

Glaube war Festung der Stürme:

<Harzt IV Powergaming >





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfly (6. Juli 2007)

Auf meiner Heimat Zuluhed

<Joghurt ohne Knochen>
<Kleine Bärenbande>


Mal ne Gilde auf Hordenseite gesehen

<Und schonwieder ToT> naja Only Undead's ^^


----------



## M. Emran (6. Juli 2007)

ich weis noch nicht ob das schon gesagt wurde:
Auf blackhand gibt es ne gilde, die heißt: Hordler Sterbenhilfe GmbH


----------



## cHo1zZ (6. Juli 2007)

"Die fünf lustigen vier"

"hmmm lecker Taure"

"No Skill Just Luck"

"Mailbox Fighters"

"Arbeitslos und Spass dabei"

"Käse zum Whine"


----------



## Mandisa (6. Juli 2007)

-


----------



## Zorkal (6. Juli 2007)

M. schrieb:


> ich weis noch nicht ob das schon gesagt wurde:
> Auf blackhand gibt es ne gilde, die heißt: Hordler Sterbenhilfe GmbH


Du bist auf Blackhand?
Wie heißt du da?


----------



## Sintina-Kil'jeaden (6. Juli 2007)

Ich kenne

     -Gnomeregans Angelverein
     -PvP Milchschnitten
     -Die kleinen Gestörten
     -Ich bin ein Bankchar
     -HordeaufsMaulstyle
     -Hordentlich aufs Maul
     -Vorsicht: Wilder Hordler
     -Gummibärenbande
     -Freilaufender Hordler

Und ich hab mal so einen Char gesehen der hatte sich <Charakter> genannt und hatte 'ne Gilde gegründet die hieß Gilde^^
Und dann stand da:        <Charakter>
                                      <Gilde>

Ich musste mich so wegpissn^^


----------



## Licanin (6. Juli 2007)

Die eine Gilde wird mir immer in Errinerung bleiben:

" Oh Noes " ^^


----------



## Dargun (6. Juli 2007)

kackboons united 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. Juli 2007)

-Rodelverein Everlock.
-Gildenlos
-Schraubenzieher oO
-Fünf gegen Willy(Arena Team, gehöhrt net hierzu sry aber war trotzdem lustig)


----------



## Urakih (10. Juli 2007)

Auf Malygos:
<Kuh Klau Klan>


----------



## Mr.Igi (10. Juli 2007)

oder das is auch lustig:

<Illidans Pet >


----------



## Monyesak (10. Juli 2007)

<Wrath of Weisswurst Knödel> xD


----------



## Vreen (10. Juli 2007)

Sintina-Kil schrieb:


> Ich kenne
> 
> -Gnomeregans Angelverein
> -PvP Milchschnitten
> ...




die gummibärenbande gibts auf dethecus, erst fand ich das auch total lustig aber die sind wohl ziemlich aktiv und gut organisiert


----------



## Isegrim (10. Juli 2007)

Ich kopier mal alles aus meinen drei Beiträgen aus einem Thread zu schicken Gildennamen neulich bei der Konkurrenz. Sind dem offiz. US-Schurkenforum, US-Allgemeinforum und EN-Allgemeinforum entnommen. Sinn für englische Wortspiele und ab und zu Geek-Humor wird also vorausgesetzt. Hab mich teilweise echt weggeschmissen. xD


*<I twink therefore I am>

<it burns when i pvp>

<and two stealthed rogues>

<I have Candy get in Van>

<Pretentious Latin Name>

<Hordecore Pwnography>

<Your Mother's a Horde>

<Me So Hordey>

<Grand Theft Kodo>

<Ur Mom Is My Epic Mount>

<Nagas Stole My Bike> 

<Jesus had a Soulstone>

<ZOMGLAZERSPEWPEW>

<I have a big PvPness>

<She said she was lvl 18>

<STD's are BoP>

<Show me your Crits> 

<I Just Crit My Pants>

<Thirteen Inch PvPness>

<Raging Horde On>

<Don't make me get my main> 

<Dude where's my guild>

<OMGKITTENSMEWMEW>

<Eight Inches Unbuffed>

<R KELLEY PVPD ON ME>

<IF WE DIE ITS LAG> 

<OMG WHO TALKED TO DOMO> 

<Senjin Village People>

<Full Mithril Jacket>

<I PVP IRL> 

<ZERG THE MINE NUB>

<Oops I crit it again>

<Waterproof Toaster> 

<ME FARM OR FAMILY DIE>

<Knights who say Ni Hao>

<At least we took Stables>* (Allianz Arathi BG PvP Gilde)

*<Dirty Son of a Lich>

<Seal cub clubbing club>

<Dead Naga Storage>

<Dungeons and DragQueens> 

<Pwn takes Queen>

<Gnomosexual> 

<We Pee In Moonwells> 

<The Knights of Cumalot>

<High on Peacebloom>

<Loladins r free Honorz>

<For The Horde>* (als Allianzgilde)

*<Pussycat Trolls>

<Razorfen Downs Syndrome>

<Rescue Rangers>* Mitglieder Chip und Dale

*<GRAMMERPOLICE>

<MOM ONE MORE HOUR FFS> 

<Schindler's Ignore List> 

<Hillsbrad Foothills 90210> 

<Mighty Morphin Feral Druids> 

<My Little Pwny> 

<Dragon Force Kin>

<Randoms>* (PvP BG Gilde. Stellt euch die Ansage im gegnerischen TS vor... )

*<Get Rich or Die Grinding>

<Nightmare On Elf Street>

<Moonbrook Saints>

<LOLWHATITYPEINHERETHEN>

<Sisterhood of Brothers>

<Futtbucker Laygords>

<NoTeethThisTime> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<The cunning stunts>

<Shaving Ryan's Privates>*

Zum Schluß noch ein deutsches Arenateam: *<olol Kacknubs gimpen rum>*


*&#8364;dit:* Einen der schönsten vergessen:

*<Come Honor Face>*

Ein paarmal laut vor sich hinsprechen, dann versteht man&#8217;s. :>


----------



## Sothor (10. Juli 2007)

lol xDDDDD das is so hammer

am geilsten:

ich wil nit die ganze lsite kopiern...


----------



## Musel (11. Juli 2007)

Also unsere Gilde ist auch Blackhand und heisst <Planlos in Azeroth> war eigendlich mal ne twink Gilde.

Dann haben wir hier noch <WoW Gmbh & co kg> (gab es hier im Thread schon ähnlich)
<meister der Milch> (wie die darauf auch immer gekommen sind)
<Ich würfel immer>


----------



## Abilalla (11. Juli 2007)

auf Teldrassil gesehen:

Saunaclub Worpswede
Gummibären e.V.
Kampfkeksgeschwader


----------



## Mydriela (11. Juli 2007)

Hab ich mal vor längerer Zeit gesehen: <Thunderbluff Basejumpers>
auch nett war <Du bist Azeroth>


----------



## Monyesak (11. Juli 2007)

irgendwas mit gummibären is schon so standart das es nicht mehr komisch ist


----------



## Topperharly (12. Juli 2007)

also auf onyxia gabs mal ne tauren gilde die BSE hieß^^


----------



## Huserohn (12. Juli 2007)

ich wr zum leveln in ner gilde, die 
<Krüppelknüppler> hieß

wir mussten uns dann aber unbenennen und dann hab ich geleavt ^^
war nur wegen dem namen in der gilde.

ich wollte, dass wir uns dann statt dessen
<Die Kotzegurgler> nennen, aber das wollten sie nicht.
sie haben sich dann <zensiert> genannt -.-


PS.

wie ne gilde die Futtbucker nennen? den witz versteh ich nicht ;-)


----------



## Sothor (12. Juli 2007)

futtbucker laygords=buttfucker gaylords


----------



## jagerr (13. Juli 2007)

bei mir aufm surver gibts zb die

-faulen studis
-die fetten studis
-harz IV power gaming
                                          und                 haumichundichlogum


----------



## Monyesak (13. Juli 2007)

ok der is auch nich schlecht xD

Allies im Wunderland


----------



## Ainz (16. Juli 2007)

Krag Jin "PvPolizei^^"


----------



## Bratiboy (17. Juli 2007)

mein favorit sind immer noch 
deathpowner der intelligenz
ihr kämpft wie eine kuh
die waffen der frau (sry mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
lokalisierungsfehler
hm das wars schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nargaròth (17. Juli 2007)

Die lustigsten die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe:

- "xxx" "würfelt bedarf"
- "Mein Main ist Paladin"
- "OVER NINETHOUSAAAAND" oder so in der Art ;-)

Auf Rajaxx gabs noch "Schuhverkäufer United" und "Honigdiebe INC" ^^


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (17. Juli 2007)

<Pladdhaun Gang>
<duftet flauschig>
<CSI Khaz Modan>
<Harz 4 Fun>
<Die Hordenochsen>
<GiefEpixOrKittyDies>


----------



## Thoor (17. Juli 2007)

Gank mich und ich Logg um
Ne pvp Spass gilde names Die gemeinen Kuhumschubser
Auf Frostmourne gabs ne Riesen Alli Raid gilde names Kern, hat sich aufgelöst nun gibts ner Horde namens KERN und eine Namens Kernlosglücklich

ZACK BUM TOT war auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Juli 2007)

Naja, gute Raidgilde bei mir heißt "Disturbed".
Dann haben, oder eher hatten, wir mal The three Beerketeers.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juli 2007)

Und nun der beste, den ich je sah: Ally Gilde im AV

*<Crit Happens>*


----------



## Hexerspecht (19. Juli 2007)

hmm..

was haltet ihr von

<Die Rosaroten Mumupilze>


----------



## Whorr (19. Juli 2007)

Auf Nazjatar haben wir eine Gilde die

 <Im Klo brennt noch Licht> 

heißt, ziemlich sinnfrei, trotzdem muss ich immer schmunzlen wenn mir so einer übern weg läuft ;-)


----------



## Ares@nerathor (19. Juli 2007)

Ne Alligilde auf Nera'thor die nur aus weiblichen Charas besteht, nennt sich
<World of Womencraft> Oo


----------



## Zorkal (20. Juli 2007)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und nun der beste, den ich je sah: Ally Gilde im AV
> 
> *<Crit Happens>*


"Greatest Crits" gibts bestimmt aucht :>


----------



## Momohexe (20. Juli 2007)

Grüße an meine 2 ex Gilden
bierkommando
ist ein lilalaunebär....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirì - Bellator (20. Juli 2007)

<Gourmets auf Reisen GmbH>

<Tauren zum Frühstück>..sehr toll wenn das bei nem Gnom drunter steht^^


----------



## saphyroth (20. Juli 2007)

kA ob das schon genannt wurde

Bewahrer des Blödsinns
Wir bremsen für Trolle


----------



## rellikemmiT (20. Juli 2007)

mein favourite is immer noch
<hordentlich aufs maul> auf teldrassil


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Juli 2007)

Auf Durotan.
<datgeradeihroppaseinauto>


----------



## hedge (20. Juli 2007)

^bin grad mit mein 55 iger ausgetreten aus "BLIZZARD stole my life"
witzig fand ich "biergflaschengewichtheber"
                       "glücksbärchis"


----------



## Askabin (21. Juli 2007)

Ich bin mal den Gilden <Affen mit Waffen>, <Laserguns pew pew>, <süßes Früchtchen> und <Insert scary name here> begegnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (21. Juli 2007)

Taurengilde (wie mir dünkt, alle Kodo-Reiter) auf Turalyon:

<Dwarves stole my Bike>


----------



## Rhainer78 (22. Juli 2007)

Ich habe mir vor einiger zeit eine Twink- Gilde erstellt (auf Onyxia) mit dem Namen:
Organisiertes Erbrechen
Auch ganz witzig fand ich die Gilde: Camp mich und ich log um.... oder:
Endstation Bieberstrich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aijra (22. Juli 2007)

Also , mein Favoriet ist <Angstblase>..


----------



## Thebishop (25. Juli 2007)

Booty Bay Beach Boys

Bong Chica Wao Wao

Horde versichert


----------



## Dilemma (25. Juli 2007)

rellikemmiT schrieb:


> mein favourite is immer noch
> <hordentlich aufs maul> auf teldrassil




Das is meine Gilde auf Dalvengyr. Allerdings bisschen anders geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<hordentlich aufz mowl>


----------



## Lastknight (25. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt noch eine Gilde auf Malygos hieß glaube ich OMG Lasergruppe PHEW PHEW



Gruß Last


----------



## rEdiC (25. Juli 2007)

hab ma auf eredar ne ally gilde gesehen die hiess <kill mich doch ich logg um> das fand ich toll =)


----------



## Atura (25. Juli 2007)

Hiros of Azeroth 
und die ganzen anderen englisch peinlichkeiten ;D


----------



## Fruchttiger (25. Juli 2007)

Ziemlich peinlich hab ich auch schon gelesen:

<Packt der Macht>

Wunderbar so eine von einem 12-Jährigen, in Deutsch-Grammatik 6-Schreiber, gegründete Gilde. *lach*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Oder folgendes, was ich jetzt mal unkommentiert lasse. Ich denke, die meisten wissen dann bescheid was gemeint ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<Warum liegt da Stroh>


----------



## h3ir (25. Juli 2007)

wurde schon gesagt:

<uns will sonst keiner>

läuft bei mir rum (Azshara)... die nimmt jeden auf xD... die stehen auch öfter in sw...


----------



## Baumstamm (26. Juli 2007)

bei uns auf Destromath gibbet <Ist böse> oder <Rektal>(meine gilde mit raidkasse rektalhusten oder so *GG)
mfg Baumstamm


----------



## DragononBack (26. Juli 2007)

Auf Ambossar gibt

XxXxXx
<Wir kommen in Frieden>

^^


----------



## Delhoven (26. Juli 2007)

Arena Team...Gnomercy


----------



## Medoran (26. Juli 2007)

Ich fand <HoRdE AuFs MoWL StyLe> ganz lustig ;-)


----------



## MaexxDesign (26. Juli 2007)

Cindschi_Arygos schrieb:


> Mein Favorit: <Chinafarmer Gmbh>


Wenn, dann:
Chinafarmer GmbH


----------



## BLUEYE (26. Juli 2007)

unsere gilde: <Drei Tage Gebannt>

sonst noch >roflkartoffel<
                >rofl du hast lol gesacht<
                >oben ohne<


----------



## Thraelon (27. Juli 2007)

Im Realmpool Hinterhalt gibts Crithappens...


----------



## harccon (27. Juli 2007)

DonJon schrieb:


> auf Onyxia gibts auch ein paar. spontan fallen mir nur
> 
> <will in keine Gilde>
> <Ritter vom NIE> (die schreien immer NIE in IF rum ^^)
> ...




Bring ihnen ein Gebüsch, dann sind sie ruhig^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaBoss (5. August 2007)

Gilde: <Das Zeichen der Wildsau>

Schurkenarenateam: <Ich Roque> ^^


----------



## Laryus (5. August 2007)

Bei den beiden Gildennamen habe ich herzhaft lachen müssen.

*Kuhmuhnisten * - Taurengilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Chicks on Speed* - Nur weibl. Chars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyan (5. August 2007)

ich war mal mit ne twink in
raucht auch gerne eine
Blackjack & Nutten


----------



## Flitzî (5. August 2007)

ich hab mal einen gesehen, mit gildenname
"ich will in keine gilde"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fands cool


----------



## flyinghfalcon (5. August 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Die Gummibärenbande kennt jeder oder?




Ja aus Lordaeron^^ is bei uns auch^^


----------



## Cytek (24. August 2007)

bei uns auf nethersturm(hordeseite) gibts ne schurken pvp gilde die nennt sich:

<saped girls can´t say no>

find ich persönlich sehr einfallsreich und amüsant^^


----------



## Bl1nd (24. August 2007)

Bei uns auf Rajaxx:

<sweet kittens mew mew>

Und

<Gildenlos> Zur Info; is die 2. grösste Gilde des Servers mit über 60ig 70ern.

<and two stealthed rogues> | sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolesh (24. August 2007)

Nethersturm

Hordengilde: "Eine Menge Scheißkerle" 

Gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ausser ich treff im BG auf die ...


----------



## Barodin86 (24. August 2007)

"Murloc Bash und Weg KG"


----------



## Buffed_Fan:o) (24. August 2007)

Irgendwo mal auf den Testservern:  


<Wir sind wow Dummis>


----------



## The Holy Paladin (24. August 2007)

´ist legendär´´ - war ne große nap gilde : )


----------



## farmbot (25. August 2007)

<Piefke Saga>


----------



## Monolith (25. August 2007)

Cytek schrieb:


> <saped girls can´t say no>


Auf Nefarian gabs auch eine Gilde mit dem Namen.
Nun heißen sie <jesus had a solestone> was ich persönlich wirklich lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cuaro-online (26. August 2007)

Glaube den gabs noch nicht.....


*Muh Kluks Klan* - das war der geilste denn ich bis jetzt gesehen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Euer Cuaro


----------



## h311ra153r (26. August 2007)

Auf Mannoroth gesehen

<Ich mag keine Gilden>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jhonny94 (26. August 2007)

auf dem Server Arygos gibt es eine Gilde die den Namen "Hordler Bestattungs GmBH" trägt.   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkeyrama (26. August 2007)

Hordengilde - IchNixDeinFreund


----------



## The Holy Paladin (26. August 2007)

´´Döner mit allem´´

kein witz


----------



## Sukie (26. August 2007)

Auf Nozdormu gibs noch die Gilde :

Ey Mann, wo ist mein Epic        


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 löööl


----------



## Alexrayn (27. August 2007)

auf Malygos
<Hilflose Noobs>


----------



## David (27. August 2007)

Arenateam "Tschüß und grüß schön" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leahna (29. August 2007)

AUf Durotan gibts oder gab´s mal ne gilde namens "Lümmel Getümmel"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und auf auf nem andren server hab i mal die gilde " tot aber Glücklich" gesehen, natürlich lauter Untote  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyghtfire (1. September 2007)

Auf der Nachtwache hab ich heute im BG <Hausfrauen ohne Feingefühl> gesehen..... ich hab glatt den Startschuß zum Kampf verpasst vor lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bogomilvley (16. September 2007)

laser owls phew phew  :>


----------



## Audiophobie (16. September 2007)

Valkum schrieb:


> Genau wieso gründet man auf jedem server nciht ma Länderspiziefische gilden (is die rechtschreibung richtig?) [...]



Also zur Rechtschreibung... naja... ab und an dürfts noch happern aber sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (länderspezifische)
und gleich dazu:

*<kommt aus Österreich> 
Aman 'Thul - Allianz*​länderspezifisch genug? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in Verbindung mit meiner PvPußy auch ganz nice... wobei mein Name allein schon göttlich is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chakor (16. September 2007)

Auf Eredar:

Booty Baywatch


rofl^^


----------



## Muckeli (19. September 2007)

Neulich im BG:
*<Tote Kekse krümeln nicht>
*
Bei uns auf Thrall:
*<Wilde Enten Truppe>*

Und wir selber:
*<Müde und Hungrig>* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monthy (19. September 2007)

Schon gesehen:

Paxi Lexi Fixi

und

Roflkoppter.

mhhh

sonst fällt mir nix ein 

gruß


----------



## Clamev (19. September 2007)

Naja ich fand das Arenateam schleich dich (schurken)und besonders kreativ! MSmitfearundstun die Klassen dürften jetztz ja nichtmehr schwer zu erraten sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derigrun (19. September 2007)

bei uns auf krag'jin gibts 
<and two stealthed rouges> (< favorit )
<tod auf rezept> (gildenleader: Penicillin un Sinupret )

un vieles was ich mir net merken kann ^^

mfg

edit: wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten

ps: ich weis...uralter witz


----------



## DanB (19. September 2007)

Ich kenne nur den Gildennamen


<KillMichUndIchLoggUm> ^^ eig ganz funny





DanB


----------



## paradize (19. September 2007)

WeisserWolf schrieb:


> und die ysera - highlights:
> 
> - heilige Häschen
> - knights who say ni (genau, die ritter der kokosnuss lassen grüssen ^^)
> ...



Hehe ich bin bei den Knights who say Ni ^^


----------



## Navaleen (19. September 2007)

Also auf Wrathbringer gibts auf der Alli - Seite die Gilden

<Bom Chicka Wah Wah> (wahrscheinlich auch schon massig vertreten)
<Die Glücksbärchis>
<Glücksbärchi>
<Gummibärenbande>
<Die Drei von der Tankstelle>

auf der Horden - Seite find ich

<Kampfkekse> und
<Khaz Modan Kampfsäue> ganz witzig.

Mehr fällt mir auch gerad nich ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (20. September 2007)

Letztens bei nem Kollegen aufm Rechner gesehen:

<THUD>
<Rasenschmuck> (Alles Zwerge^^)
<Ankh-Morpork Nachtwache> (Natürlich mit Mumm, Colon und...Nobby^^)


----------



## Hausa (20. September 2007)

Platt Haun Gang
Die wo gut sind
Der Feuer und sein Hund


----------



## Snowpaw (20. September 2007)

Auf Teldrassil:
<Gilden Kölsch>   Allianz

Auf'm Echsenkessel:
<Hordentlich gegen GIGA>    --> auf dem server ham sich die GIGA's breitgemacht

 und natürlich noch <Borne to whipe> , beides Hordengilden


----------



## Navaleen (20. September 2007)

Mir is noch eine eingefallen (auch Wrathbringer):

<Kit Kat Keepers Club>....Ich würd nich denken daß die da KitKat Schokolade meinen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erinnert mich an die Disco hier in Berlin KitKatClub


----------



## Cheaters (20. September 2007)

<GELÖSCHT VON CHEATERS>


----------



## Anderoth (20. September 2007)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Hab auf Privat Server Gilde gegründet Name:
> 
> <DER CARL CARLSON CLAN> xDxDxD
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Carlson



Der Thread gilt für richtige Gilden von richtigen Servern und nicht den Drecksprivatservern.


----------



## ApoY2k (20. September 2007)

Sagtmal, wieso gibts hiervon eigtl zwei Threads? o,O

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=13563


----------



## Ben86rockt (21. September 2007)

Hab ne 2on2 arena Team das heist     >AFK< Bier

^^ naja ich fands recht lustig sind aber sehr schlecht server ist Frostwolf^^


----------



## b1ubb (21. September 2007)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Hab ne 2on2 arena Team das heist     >AFK< Bier
> 
> ^^ naja ich fands recht lustig sind aber sehr schlecht server ist Frostwolf^^



wie sollen die auch gut sein ? 
wenn die AFK sind ??? =)


----------



## ApoY2k (21. September 2007)

Ne, die sind nur dauerdicht :>


----------



## Ben86rockt (21. September 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Ne, die sind nur dauerdicht :>




Hallo ich lebe in Bayern!!!!!!
da gehört Bier zum Grundnahrungsmittel^^ und juhu morgen gehts auf das grösste Bierfest der Welt^^


----------



## ApoY2k (21. September 2007)

Ich leb auch in Bayern, gegen meinen Willen, und Bier finde ich... naja... no comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (21. September 2007)

Ja doch ich schon......Bier ist toll^^
aber Bayern da geb ich schon recht ist auch nicht meins muss aber leider auch noch Jobtechnisch ein zwei jahre aushalten aber zurück zum thema 

es gibt ne kleine Gilde auf Frostwolf, die heist "Sweet Nightmare" find ich irgendwie auch echt klasse


----------



## Monolith (21. September 2007)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> die heist "Sweet Nightmare" find ich irgendwie auch echt klasse


Es geht hier in diesem Thread ja aber nicht darum, welche Gildennamen man klasse findet x)


----------



## SarkasThalos (21. September 2007)

auf der Nachtwache gab es irgendwann einmal "Die Gnomenbärenbande"
und dann, erst neulich gesehen, "Bockwurst" von der Gilde "Die Wursttheke" ^^ 
von welchen realm weiß ich nimmer, aber neulich mal bei nem Kumepl im BG "Hordcore Pwnography" gesehen^^


----------



## Arsolon (22. September 2007)

"Der Teufel trägt Lila"
"Ganz großes Tennis"
"Gearmanys next Topmodels"

sind ganz lustig^^


----------



## Floyder (22. September 2007)

Die lustigsten Gildennamen die ich gesehen habe, waren:

< Spielt lieber Horde > (Allygilde)

xxx <Findet Mädchen Doof >

und

< i bin nesch besowwe > (oder so ähnlich)

Bei Guildwars gibts ne Gilde mit dem Kürzel <Senf>.. der ganze name ist Senioren-Fighters...die sind glaub alle über 40


----------



## Bewl (22. September 2007)

Moin,

also ich habe auf dem Server Gorgonash eine gesehen die heißt:

lol vs. xD

fand ich geik und dachte mir das die hier drauf muss^^

ok ciao

Mfg Bewl


----------



## Hoazl (22. September 2007)

Haha, den Thread kannte ich ja noch gar nicht ^^

Bei uns aufm Server gibts auch ne Hordegilde, die nennt sich
<Hordinär>

Find ich auch ganz lustig^^


----------



## homi111 (22. September 2007)

also auf froustmounr glaub ich gibst <helden in strupfhosen> oder nee 19 pvp gilde <ich will doch nur spieln> (die haben nen lilanen wappenrock mip häschen vorne druf) oder vom kumpel <fisheremts friends> <csi ogrimmar> geht auch mit sturmwind und so und mein favorit <achtung hinter dier> und ein hab ich noch so <dick wie nefarians eier>...


----------



## lecro (23. September 2007)

Mein Lieblingsname is immernoch

<Sahne oder Schokosoße>

<Muggeldiemähma>

<noch ein opfer>

<Die Zäpfchenkrieger>

<Chinafarmer dont disturb>

mfg Lecro^^


----------



## guazonuka (23. September 2007)

einer der mir bei den 1000 namen mit crit drinne noch eingefallen is.. hoffe den hab ich nich überlesen:

ZDF Critparade

nicht doll aber ok..
ansonsten waren 1-2 dabei wo ich tatsächlich kurz schmunzeln musste


----------



## Ashim_ (23. September 2007)

<CSI Orgrimmar> hab ich mal gesehen ^^


----------



## Gevater (23. September 2007)

bei uns gabs ma auf destro Drogentrolle und EbayChars und ich kenne noch Die Gummibärenbande


----------



## ApoY2k (23. September 2007)

Ashim_ schrieb:


> <CSI Orgrimmar> hab ich mal gesehen ^^


Das gibts auch in allen erdenklichen Ausführungen ^^ Stormwind, Darnassus, Ironforge,...


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (23. September 2007)

<SitztimBiergarten>

oder 3on3 team Wir euch nehmen Kerze
2on2 team BomChickaWahwah


----------



## Fortnax (23. September 2007)

<QuadratischPraktischLoot>

Das war meine Raidgild xD die war echt geil

auf Ony!


----------



## soulsource (23. September 2007)

Anub'Arak, Horde: <Geh AFK, wir ganken>


----------



## Klopfer (23. September 2007)

Auf Teldrassil, Hordenseite: Illidans Zipfelmütze


----------



## Stryyke (23. September 2007)

hmm..n kumpel von mir hat n hunter hochgezockt (pre bc) und dann auf 60 folgende gilde erstellt:

<sucht Gilde für Epic Quest>

ich fands wirklich wirtzig^^


----------



## Lucyana (23. September 2007)

Bei uns auf Gilneas Allyseite is die beste PvP - Gilde

"PvP Krabbelgruppe"

Oder vom andern Server .. weis grade net welcher^^

"Einfach IMBA"

Find ersteren echt klasse


----------



## SabreCut (24. September 2007)

Also meine Gilde heißt <Tote Kekste krümeln nicht> auf Mannoroth und Gul'dan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Navaleen (24. September 2007)

So, hab auch noch zwei neue "entdeckt":

<Klein aber zornig> (oder so ähnlich, ne Gnomengilde) und <Hallo Wand> auf Hordenseite...


----------



## Fandor (24. September 2007)

Pink & Fluffy, war aber auf einem englischen Realm.


----------



## Rothis (24. September 2007)

"Dumme Nuss Aroma"

(nur witzig wenn man weiss, dass die führende Gilde auf Khaz'goroth "Dominus Aurora" heisst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Willmasta (24. September 2007)

<Pizzabote im BehGeh>
<Gruuls next topmodel>
<big titts high crits>
<makes pew pew>
joa des wärs vorerst


----------



## fortuneNext (24. September 2007)

BSE
Blackrock Spam Elite


----------



## ApoY2k (24. September 2007)

Da fällt mir ein.. meine jetzige Gilde hat auch nen coolen Namen:

<Austrias Most Wanted>

(Wurde von einer Handvoll Österreicher gegründet xD)


----------



## djeroun (24. September 2007)

das schweigen der laimer

finds recht lustig^^


----------



## Midday (24. September 2007)

mein traumgildenname wäre ja: KKC - Kinderkirchenchor

arena-team namen: begrenzte omnipotenz, individueller standart und holzeisenbahn


----------



## UDlife (24. September 2007)

Bei uns aufm server (Forscherliga) gibt es die de "Die Krosse Kabbe" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (24. September 2007)

Auf Eredar: 
Obergeil abgechekt
Oder: Gammeltwinks


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (24. September 2007)

Naja die Kombination machts. Hab neulich nen Pala im bg gesehen:

     Weichei
<hartgekocht>


----------



## Gnomenbasher (24. September 2007)

Bei uns, auf AMbossar bin ich Gildenleiter der Gilde <Die kuhle Herde>. Horde, versteht sich.

Weiterhin haben wir: 
<WoW Next Top Models>
<Eure Lieblingsgilde>
<Hordish by Nature>
<Orcestra>
<Wipe GmbH>


----------



## DanB (24. September 2007)

Nochn lustiger Gildenname ist <Crit can happeans>


DanB


----------



## Achereto (25. September 2007)

Auch schöne Namen:

<Seelengebunden>
<episch>

Mein persönlicher Favorit auf der silbernen Hand (hordeseite)
<Hat Itro auf ignore> ^^


----------



## DaReal2k (25. September 2007)

> <I twink therefore I am>
> <and two stealthed rogues>
> <Your Mother's a Horde>
> <Me So Hordey>
> ...



ROFL!  Die Liste ist genial!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke, ymmd!

Wenn ich noch jemals eine Twinkgilde gründen sollte, dann wird die <RINDERHEIM> heissen und nur Tauren beherbergen. Der Anfüher heisst dann selbstverständlich "Rind Eastwood".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Widar81 (25. September 2007)

Hi...

<Stadtwerke Ironforge> ftw

<Rodelverein Everlook>


----------



## Jagertee (25. September 2007)

Bei mir aufm Server:

<AFK>
<Ally RENN> (19er PvP-Gilde)
<Attack me I luv WorldPvP>
<der Gummibär>
<Enemy Down>
<Gnomgrillverein Durotar>
<hOrdentlich aufs Maul>
<Ich will in keine Gilde>
<is incredible>
<Luschen>
<Nix Teuer ich sein>
<NoobsVomDienst>
<Sanitäranlagen>
<STFU>
<Twinks on Tour>
<Zweiundvierzig>


----------



## Ibireas (25. September 2007)

im BG letzens gehsehen: Die PIMMELS


----------



## Skarag (25. September 2007)

Gestern vorm Laby gesehen:
Horde Gmbh und Kuh KG

^^


----------



## phinix (25. September 2007)

*Hiho*
*
Auf Anub'arak gibts ne gilde mit dem namen:* Zu Vermieten, Esst mehr Käsetoast, Die Kekse der Allianz, 
*
Auf Pernaolde gibts ne gilde die heist:* Affen mit Waffen

Auf igend einen server ist mir mal die Gilde: Erben der doofheit über den weg gelaufen


----------



## ItachiX (25. September 2007)

Gilde auf Nefarian

Siehste ROT biste TOT


----------



## Serenis (25. September 2007)

Gilde auf Malygos:

_Die Biber Brüder_
Hatte den _Kuh Klau K_lan auch schonmal gesehen und dann noch ne Horde-Gilde aber der Name war sooo bekloppt, den konnt ich mir einfach nicht merken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unser Arena Teams: _Uffe Omme _ & _Gruß an die Welle_

Frostwolf:
_Diener des Wahnsinns_


----------



## Gandork (26. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> also auf theradras gibts ne hordengilde:
> 
> xxx<hat angst im dunkeln>



find ich gut.

meine arena grp:

Farmstatus HDW


----------



## iceflower (26. September 2007)

Hallo Leutz!!

Also auf dem Server wo ich bin Eschenkessel (KA wie der geschrieben wird) gibt es einmal die Nuffies!
Laut meinem Freund begrüßen die sich alle gegenseitig mit nur NUFF NUFF und so! Und haben auch deren Namen. Nuffnoob etc. Ganz lustig.

Und daaaaannn gibt es DIE GIGA Gilde wo jeder rein will und dann die << Hordentlich gegen GIGA! << 
Kleiner Gildenkrieg warum weshalb auch immer!


----------



## Toyuki (26. September 2007)

Jagertee schrieb:


> Bei mir aufm Server:
> 
> <AFK>
> <Ally RENN> (19er PvP-Gilde)
> ...




der letzt is doch cool^^ 42 die antowrt auf das Universum und allem


----------



## Slyf3r (26. September 2007)

bei uns auf mugthol gibts ne gilde die heisst <booty bay beach boys> 
ka, aber ich find den namen total geil ^^


----------



## whiti (26. September 2007)

gibts auf vielen servern:

<sapped girls cant say no>  


^^


----------



## Jagertee (26. September 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> der letzt is doch cool^^ 42 die antowrt auf das Universum und allem


Ich hab nie behauptet, dass ich den nicht gut finden würde ^^


----------



## Monchis (26. September 2007)

Bei uns auf m server gibts ne 19er PVP Gilde: <Wir sind keine PvP Twinks> find ich auch cool^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JustBen (26. September 2007)

Zum Thema Ländergilden:

Die Hordengilde "Alptroim" auf Krag'jin ist glaube ich eine Schweizer Gilde

Witzig fand ich auch "Sheep me if you can"


----------



## catwoman25776 (26. September 2007)

Auf Tirion gibt´s u.a.:

Polska Mafia (ein member heißt "Ich trag das")
Die zu Boden Knuddler
Unter die Arme Greif Gilde


----------



## Bar (26. September 2007)

<Im with Stupid>

<Klappe Knappe>

<Das ruckelt!!!>


----------



## Renki2 (26. September 2007)

Hab kB alles durchzublättern auf jeden Fall auf Nera'thor:
<Die keiner Wollte>
<dabei is alles>
<ist sehr böse>
<Allianz versichert>
mehr fallen mir grad nich ein^^
Alles Alli Gilden.

Achja noch:
<World of Womencraft>


----------



## Seek (26. September 2007)

Auf Azshara gibt es die Gnomibärenbande. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muffdy (26. September 2007)

auf Gul´dan  Forstwalder Horde 
fin i auch net schlecht


----------



## CaptainKodak (26. September 2007)

Auf Sen'Jin ist der lustigste Gildenname, den ich is jetzt entdeckt habe <schmiert dir eine>. Ic find einfach nur göttlich wenn man so einen rumlaufen sieht! xD


----------



## Bia-no-Yami (26. September 2007)

Habe jetzt nicht alle 16 Seiten gelesen (nur 8 *hust*), aber ich poste trotzdem mal:

<Hordnungsamt>
<ey man wo is mein mount> (angelehnt an den Film: "Ey, Mann, wo is' mein Auto?")

Was es für bescheuerte Namen gibt ist immer wieder geil... x3

Liebe Grüße,
Bia-no-Yami


----------



## Limklar (26. September 2007)

"Zäpfchen der Dunkelheit"  ... naja was man davon halten soll ^^


----------



## Myhordi (27. September 2007)

Selber Selber lachen alle Kelber           gabs mal


----------



## Bahamut88 (27. September 2007)

also mein favorit ist hrodler bestattungs GmbH auf arygos^^

gut das ist jetz nich so der Burnwer aber ich fands lustig^^


----------



## haiaroma (27. September 2007)

Fruchttiger schrieb:


> Ziemlich peinlich hab ich auch schon gelesen:
> 
> <Packt der Macht>
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   AAAAAH, ich kenns, LOOOOL, is des geil!
das ist ja sowas von hirnlos das teil XDDDD


----------



## Calja (27. September 2007)

Die laufenden Meter (nur Gnome)
Zwergenaufstand (nur Zwerge)
Die böhsen Orkels  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pezi (27. September 2007)

Meine Gilde habe ich <OC Kalimdor> genannt


----------



## Fumacilla (27. September 2007)

Khalli schrieb:


> auf nathrezim gibt es eine gilde die "Orgrimmars Badeverein" heist xD



ich korrigiere: die heissen "Badeverein Ogrimmar" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



davon abgesehen gibts bei uns noch :

ebenfalls die "Gummibärenbande" - "CSI Ogrimmar" - "Polizei von Ogrimmar" - "tätschn oder wos?" - mein favorit: "ich putz hier nur" xD

und total daneben (name programm) "Kakboons United" omg xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

<findet Barlow geil>
<radical Bananas>


----------



## Fàtálity (30. September 2007)

auf Proudmoore Allianz seite:
<Es war Notwehr> btw bin ich selber drin aktiv mit twinks xD


----------



## Anoth (30. September 2007)

hm, bspl.:
<slash w for inv>
<USK achtzehn>
<Village People> (die gilde bestannt aus 4 nackten Tauren die von Thunderbluff nach OG gerannt sind und dort den kompletten text des Liedes "YMCA" also makros durch OG geyellt haben, sehr lsutig, war vor knapp nem jahr auf Dun morogh)
<insert Scary name here> (ally-(raid?)gilde auf ambossar)
<Hordenhaufen> (Hordengilde auf ambossar)
<so spät schon>
<Nihilum Fanclub> (EU-Magtheridon, Horde)
<Abrakadabra>
<wurde afk gecampt>
<heißt chuck norris>
<Powerrangers> (bestant nur aus mänlichen blutelf palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, vor n paar monaten auf Ambossar)


----------



## Crisis (30. September 2007)

<your mother is my epic mount> 
ftw


----------



## K0l0ss (30. September 2007)

Crisis schrieb:


> <your mother is my epic mount>
> ftw



Rofl.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den mit dem Stoh kenn ich aber auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mju (30. September 2007)

<Turnverein Sturmwind>

<Die Waldhupen>

<Bring mir ein Gebüsch>

<im klo brennt noch licht>

<Banküberfall>

sen'jin


noch ein seltsamer name:

<Jessica Alba Fight Club> 

theradras


----------



## Tyro (4. Oktober 2007)

Auf "Der Mithrilorden":

<tote Kekse krümeln nicht>

find ich eingetlich recht lustig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigKahoona (8. Oktober 2007)

Aloha!

Lustig (aber für nen RP-Realm etwas unpassend) fand ich auch die Gilden:

"... bitte nicht füttern!"
"Lachend ins Kreuzfeuer"

und eine Gilde von der ich mal gehört, die ich aber selbst nie gesehen habe:

"wird gleich zum Tier" (reine Druiden Gilde)

in diesem Sinne noch viel Spaß an alle!


----------



## DLXfirstlady (10. Oktober 2007)

Bei uns aufm Server gibts bei Alli Seite

FuRchtZwerge...machten immer witze über Fruchtzwerge
Bam-Böse Aufs Maul

Und auf Hordenseite

xXx-<und die vierzig Räuber>


----------



## Spezie (10. Oktober 2007)

Auf Ambossar gibts

- <hartz IV empfänger>

- und <nimmt harte Drogen>....aber glaub die gibts net mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (10. Oktober 2007)

<bis einer weint>

Mein Fav.


----------



## tecia25 (6. November 2007)

dazu passt doch auch prima <heul doch>

oder mein favorit ist immer noch <du nicht nehmen kerze>   ^^


----------



## Darkgaara (6. November 2007)

auf Nazjatar gab es mal eine Gilde,die aus 2 Leuten bestand:

<Die zwei Listigen Drei>

sonst kenn ich noch (alle auf dem Realm Pool Glutsturm):

<hat RL>
<Wartet auf Warhammer>


----------



## Myhordi (6. November 2007)

Realmpool Blutdurst:
BornToBeWipe
GermanysNextTopHordler


----------



## Ilunadin (6. November 2007)

kA obs zählt aber n kumpel hatte vor sich ne raidgilde zusammenzuraffen die er one-man-team nennt


----------



## Nird (6. November 2007)

Ich hab ma auf Onyxia Allianz nen gnom Mage gesehen:
<PvP Kiddy ololol>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (6. November 2007)

<hat den größten>


----------



## e_NoD (6. November 2007)

Also auf Nozdormu hab ich auchnoch <Troll dich besser> und <Unfähig> gesehen.

Was ich auf nem anderen Server glaub ich mal gesehen habe is < Òó >.

Mein Favourit is aber immernoch 'n Arenateam was einfach nur <mir> heißt.
Also wenn da dann steht: Sie wurden besiegt von <mir> is schön recht nett.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffed_Fan:o) (6. November 2007)

mr.x
  <ist Allianz versichert>


----------



## Keeral (6. November 2007)

<is besoffen im bg>
<Übergeil in Unterstadt>

mehr fällt mir grad net ein


----------



## Laurentius Malleus (6. November 2007)

Auf Taerar gibs: gehört in die Gummizelle


----------



## Paladara (6. November 2007)

Realm: Norgannon

Gilde: Du nicht nehmen Kerze


----------



## Tiny-Tauren (7. November 2007)

Hörnchenbande!!!!!
kOMMT AUF Sen'Jin seiten der horde


----------



## Riane (8. November 2007)

spontan fällt mir ein:

allieseite:
homies are better then epixx (irgendwie so)
raid another day
unsere kleine Farm
und die allie vorzeige gilde auf unserem server -> Irae AoD! ;D

hordenseite:
First Try
no flame pls 
Platt Haun Gang


----------



## Böbbele1 (8. November 2007)

Omas Gurkensülze gab es mal^^oder hab im bg mal Hartz FEAR gesehen^^


----------



## Sedraku (8. November 2007)

Auf den Server Malfurion: 
Allianzseite: "Die Söhne Muspels"
Das alleine is sicher noch nicht lustig, allerdings hatten wir mal nen gildenmember bei uns auf der Hordenseite, der Muspel hiess (Oller Fremdgeher)^^


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (8. November 2007)

Achja spontan fallen mir da

<Allies im Wunderland>
und
<O.C. Kalimdor>
ein.

Wo hab ich nochmal von dem Arenateamnamen gehört?
<Gratz waren alle AFK>
und
<4mal DMG und 1 Jäger>
fand ich auch witzig


----------



## ovisan (8. November 2007)

Nicht die Mama


meine eigene gilde auf hordenseite mugthol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeRuM (8. November 2007)

crit happens lol geiler name so heißt jetzt mein schurke^^


----------



## Holyshit (8. November 2007)

Auf Theradas "Die Gummi Bärenbande"


----------



## Fearer (9. November 2007)

Bei uns auf Sen'jin auf hordenseite gibts ne 19 pvpgilde <Murloc Raiders> ..wobei die allys wohl die murlocs sein sollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rankoro (9. November 2007)

wow ... jetzt bin ich hier kurz durchgestürmt durch alle Seiten, aber die

<Brachlandterrorristen>

habsch ich nicht gefunden. Die gibt es auf Aegwynn, irgendwie fand ich den Namen voll geil, weil ich gerade am Wegekreuz war. Passenderweise muß es da gerade auch wieder ein kleines Geschnetzel gegeben haben. Passte also wie die Faust aufs Auge in dem Moment.

Grüße


----------



## Gorass (9. November 2007)

Ungeachtet dessen ob es das schon gab, fällt mir spontan ein:

- Trinksportverein Ratchet
- Die rosaroten Paladine (ich glaub die gibts garnet mehr)
- und gerade vorm AH gesehn: "Gnom GmbH und Ko Kg".


----------



## Loca (9. November 2007)

Auf Dethecus (allianz)

_*"Geyers schwarzer Haufen"*_


----------



## mescaline (9. November 2007)

unser pvp team nennt sich Die Hartz vierpunktnull


----------



## Heinzitaur (9. November 2007)

Auf Nethersturm:
- "eure Armut kotzt uns an"
- "OMG zuviele Adds"
- "sitzt nackt vorm Rechner" (gibts aber glaube ich net mehr)
- "trifft dich kritisch"

Das sind die Namen, die mir jetz spontan einfallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(alles Hordengilden btw)


----------



## Oxilitor (10. November 2007)

"the World of Warrcaft"


----------



## Deluxe-headshot (10. November 2007)

Almabtrieb...auf Kargath find isch lustig bin auch selba drinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wildhüter (10. November 2007)

Ach seht geil ist :

"Auf dem klo brennt noch licht"


----------



## TheHappyEmo (10. November 2007)

Mein Liebling auf Onyxia

<DeineMamaKlautBeiKik>


----------



## Inquisitus (10. November 2007)

Auf der arguswacht gibts ne gilde die <Sauromoons Sönne> heißt...
LOL


----------



## Shamozz (10. November 2007)

habe mal den Gildennamen gehört

<Das is hunteritem>

soll angeblich ne reine Huntergilde sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plissken (10. November 2007)

Auf Madmortem gibts

<Knallt den Spinner ab>
<Rächer der Eichhörnchen>


----------



## chukkey (10. November 2007)

grad im arsenal gefunden 

<fallObst>

oder auf malygos

<bis einer weint>(oder so ähnlich^^)


----------



## Daroon13 (10. November 2007)

Bei uns auf den Server heißt ne Gilde Gummibärrenbande  und Die Bienen


----------



## xzes (10. November 2007)

I crit on the first date...


----------



## Galadith (10. November 2007)

Keks Force

Kekse of Doom

...


----------



## Dokagero (10. November 2007)

Mein Fav.: FauleStudies



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@gG0t (10. November 2007)

Ne Twink-Gilde von uns heisst
<Made in China>


----------



## Gosi (10. November 2007)

Auf Mal'Ganis gibts(gab es) ein paar lustige Gilden:
Hordeseite:
                  <Die Drei Lustigen Fünf>
Allianzseite:
                  <Angstblase x Ruhestein>
                  <und Freunde>(ned so lustig^^)
                  <BOOM OUT DA WAY BITCH> (oder so in der Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Und auf Anetheron:
                  <Tote Kekse krümmeln nicht>
MfG
Gosi@Mal'Ganis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prêmutos112 (11. November 2007)

"Buschbärenbande"

auch ein netter Name


----------



## killix3 (11. November 2007)

auf natzjatar gibt es "ticket ist raus"


solche namen wie "hordentlich aufs mowl" oder "gang mich und ich log um"  gibs eigentlich überall


----------



## Kendis (9. Dezember 2007)

Auf Terrordar gibts ne Gilde namens:

<Strike us if you can> ( Allianz )

<Gummibärenbande> ( Horde )


Sehr lustig sind se net. Mir fallen auch grad keine lustigen ein ..


----------



## powertube (10. Dezember 2007)

G Unit Germany


----------



## Schmausil (10. Dezember 2007)

Auf Dethecus ally seite gabs vor BC mal ne Gilde names <Ganz Großes Tennis> hab mich übelst weggefeiert als ich das las^^


----------



## shas-la (10. Dezember 2007)

auf un'goro gibts auch lustige (natürlich Hordenseite):

<CSI Orgimmar>
<Chuck Norris Crew>

und ein paar coole arena namen:

<gz warn alle afk>
<feuerball flieg und sieg>


----------



## Ayria (10. Dezember 2007)

auf frostmourne: thunderbluff basejumpers und born to wipe
auf kil´jaeden: a dying fish (a dying Wish ist ne grosse raidgilde bei uns), dann noch so total bekloppte namen wie "the gildenwars" oder "rachen krieger"

da bin ich mit meiner gilde "exposures left" doch mehr als zufrieden ^^

edith findet dass "exodar crash drivers" doch mal ne witzige idee wäre


----------



## Bhrian (10. Dezember 2007)

Frostmourne:

<MüsliMüsliMjamMjamMjam> 
oder 
<tanzt nachts auf DSF>


----------



## Crueltolight (10. Dezember 2007)

Nera'Thor  "Team Krosse Krabbe"
                "Die drei lustigen Zwei"
                "Heute TB Morgen UC"


----------



## lexaone (10. Dezember 2007)

Habe nicht alles gelesen hoffe hat noch keiner gesagt:

*unbesiegt weil er fliegt*

*lieber du als der Heiler*


lg


----------



## Weißbart (10. Dezember 2007)

auf frostwolf alli seite

<exalted with your mom>

<Die Trunkenbolde> (meine gilde^^)

&#8364;: achja und nen horde krieger auf frostwolf mit gilde <LF 3 DD's and 1 Healer>


----------



## darriot (10. Dezember 2007)

<Bud Spencer in Tarrens Mill>


----------



## Tydd (10. Dezember 2007)

Dethecus:
<Wattebällchen Wurfverein>
<Die Weihnachtsbäckerei>  gabs früher mal 
<ZDF Critparade>
<WoW Jones Market Index>   Gilde für Bankchars
<Less QQ More PewPew>
<Neun Zehn> 19erPvP Gilde
<Round House Kickers>

Der abysische Rat:
<Praxis Donnerblöff>


----------



## Daedrakim (10. Dezember 2007)

Rexxar:

<Muttermilch forever>


----------



## Meatwookie (10. Dezember 2007)

Auf Lothar gab es mal einen spieler der Sauer hieß... bei der Gilde H milch

   Sauer
<H MiLCH>


----------



## Sharki@mondgarde (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe mal mit einem meiner Twinks die Gilde 

" Blutelfen müssen bluten " gegründet... 

wie sich jeder denken kann als ally^^ 

auf Mal´ganis

lg der Sharky


----------



## Nightwraith (10. Dezember 2007)

Mein Favorit ist immer noch <FatKidsAreHardToKidnapp>
ich lag, blöderweise im BG, lachend am Boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für diese Gilde!!!


----------



## blackzone (10. Dezember 2007)

Jo mein also bei mir auf dem server frostmourne hat der deathclimber auch ne schöne gilde eröffnet <bremst auch für Gnome> ich find den mal mega geil den namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  is ne horden gilde
mfg


----------



## Nightwraith (10. Dezember 2007)

killix3 schrieb:


> solche namen wie "hordentlich aufs mowl" oder "gang mich und ich log um"  gibs eigentlich überall


Stimmt, aber "Hordentlich aufs Mowl" gibts nur deswegen überall weil alle eine geniale Idee kopiert haben ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryk (10. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hordenseite Forscherliga: Verdammte Axt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belfour (10. Dezember 2007)

Tirion:

Imba Fruchtzwerge ^^

Will auch mal Chef sein


----------



## DefloS (10. Dezember 2007)

kürzlich im BG gesehen:

<Königliche Wurstgarde>

Das mal was neues


----------



## PlagueKrag (10. Dezember 2007)

Auf Krag'jin "Die Mutterlosen Oger" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaq (10. Dezember 2007)

50 Kupfer
Wipe Club


----------



## olisec (10. Dezember 2007)

"im klo brennt noch licht"


----------



## Leannan (10. Dezember 2007)

Wow, einige Namen sind ja echt zum Brüllen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich die hier beim Lesen übersehen hab´, ich find sie aber immer wieder zum Krümmeln

Auf Baelgun:

"Tote Kekse krümmeln nicht"
"Die Glücksbiertrinker"

Natürlich auch so Klassiker, wie "gildenlos" und "Ist ein Twink"


----------



## sweetdruid (10. Dezember 2007)

koyotenjack schrieb:


> Wir haben einen "Sportangelverein Ratschet"



Wir haben einen Rodelverein Everlook. ^^


----------



## Potex (10. Dezember 2007)

Hau mich und ich logg um

den persönlich find ich witzig


----------



## Kramak (10. Dezember 2007)

Bei uns auf Eredar gibs ne Gilde die sich da nennt:

"BomChikaWahWah"

schon witzig oder?


----------



## Aiont (10. Dezember 2007)

also ich kenne: 

und bam in die hose (verscheinlich geschissen k.A ^^)

harz IV pro gamer (xD)

braucht keine gilde


----------



## Deam (10. Dezember 2007)

"bis einer weint" kürzlich im bg gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prêmutos112 (10. Dezember 2007)

auf dem Server " Der Mitrihlorden" rennt ne Hordegilde


< Seniorenclub Hordenruh > rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aus dieser Gilde hatte mir mal ein Untoter geholfen, fand ich echt cool und witzig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG


----------



## DarkInfineon (10. Dezember 2007)

khaz modan bergbau GmbH ----> Arthas

müsli müsli mjam mjam mjam ----> anub'arak

volksfront von judäa (meine gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ----> anub'arak


----------



## Makata (10. Dezember 2007)

Gul'dan
xxx <Original mit Untertitel>


----------



## Well! (10. Dezember 2007)

den kennt wohl jeder:

>>Du nicht nehmen Kerze<<

^^ find ihn trotzdem super


----------



## Dagstar (10. Dezember 2007)

Auf Durotan gibts "Chuck Norris seine Erben" ...


----------



## d0ng0 (10. Dezember 2007)

bester Gildenname:
your mom is my epic mount


----------



## Nesnah (10. Dezember 2007)

Auf Nathrezim gab es mal eine gilde die <Starkbierstamm> hieß fand ich in dem Moment echt funny weils nur trolle waren  ^^ 

Auf irgendeinem anderen server war noch die gilde "Hordisch by Nature" vertreten weiß nimmer wo.

aber die den geilsten namen hatte immernoch die gilde: "Hardz Fear", konnte mich vor lachen nicht einkiregen als ich von so einem gemeuchelt wurde..


----------



## Fiannqe (10. Dezember 2007)

"Verteidiger des Blödsinns"

Weiß aber nicht ob es die noch gibt. Ist schon länger her, aber den Namen hab ich mir gemerkt ^^


----------



## mgfhaki (10. Dezember 2007)

Also ich find den gilden namen auch so geil <|cant touch this|>  erstens irgendwie cool und 2. muss ich da immer an das "geile" lol lied denken ^^

dam damdamdam dam dam can't touch this


----------



## Well! (10. Dezember 2007)

Hab mal "Mouse und Honk" gesehn hrhr


----------



## mgfhaki (10. Dezember 2007)

auf nem andrem server (weis leider nicht mehr genau welcher) war schon länger aus gab es mal oder gibt es noch kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die gilde

cash money brothers  (hat durch instanzen für gold usw gerusht)

die gegengilde (von uns damals *g*) war  cash ferl brothers

^^

achja glaub es war dalvengyr oder so


----------



## Sinixus (10. Dezember 2007)

Die Butterkeksvergesser auf Alex nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## aim_x (10. Dezember 2007)

Auf Anubarak CSI Ogrimar


----------



## Crawler18 (10. Dezember 2007)

Mein persönlicher Favourit auf Tirion ist erst vor kurzem aufgetaucht:

<Kein Abend ohne Wipe>

Es gibt noch ein paar andere, die ergänze ich dann noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Truefive (10. Dezember 2007)

bester Gilden Name in Game:

<dreißig cm unbuffed>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Daedrakim (10. Dezember 2007)

Fiannqe schrieb:


> "Verteidiger des Blödsinns"
> 
> Weiß aber nicht ob es die noch gibt. Ist schon länger her, aber den Namen hab ich mir gemerkt ^^



Du weißt aber schon, dass das der Markentitel der Rock-Party-Verarsche-Band J.B.O. ist, oder? Is Allgemeinwissen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scarloc. (10. Dezember 2007)

<Fear and Loathing in og>

Horden Gilde auf Nera'thor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodex (10. Dezember 2007)

<Big Titts nice Crits >  Wurd aber leider von nem GM unbenannt


----------



## Scorgler (10. Dezember 2007)

Gildenlos glücklich
Monsters Inc.
Horde Lübeck
Die tanzenden Kühe
Die 3 lustigen 4


----------



## Hoblino (10. Dezember 2007)

Terorrdar horde "Das Rudel Gewürzgurken"


----------



## Tergenna (10. Dezember 2007)

ich kenn eine 'killt die sieben zwerge'
oder 'und die sieben zwerge'

und ich mahc mit meinem tauren bald ne gilde mit namen 'SCHINKÄÄÄHN'
oder 'muhkuhs' oder 'dudumuh' oder so ich bin noch nicht sicher^^


----------



## ZYrees (10. Dezember 2007)

Arthas horde


" your mother is my mount "

eigendlich stillos aber es hört sich so verdammt lustig an xD


----------



## Flamme (10. Dezember 2007)

Die epische Grillzange^^


----------



## leandrar (10. Dezember 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Wie der Titel schon sagt, lustige Gildennamen sind gesucht.
> 
> Habe in anderen Foren schon riesige Sammlungen gesehen, aber vielleicht kommt hier ja auch einiges zusammen, wenn nicht auch okay...
> 
> ...



Ja die gilde "ist mal eben kacken"


----------



## XDarkspineX (10. Dezember 2007)

Auf Theradras gibts ne Hordengilde namens (ACHTUNG jetzt kommts..)
<ballet ist ausgefallen>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein Favorit ^^
oder
<Hàrtzfeár>


----------



## Cyress (10. Dezember 2007)

Meine Lieblinge sind:
"Sitzt nackt vorm PC" oder "Besoffen im BG" Aber es gibt viele schöne Gildennamen


----------



## Twista123 (10. Dezember 2007)

hat schon jemand:     "loooooooooool verklickt" gesagt?


----------



## Yuukami (10. Dezember 2007)

War in meiner anfangszeit 
---> die Glückbärchis
und auf Aman'thul die finstern schlümpfe oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krushaak (10. Dezember 2007)

weiß nich ob's schon gesagt wurde, hab keine lust alle 21 seiten zu lesen^^,
und zwar:

<Koksnutten> und <hat nen langen>


----------



## Cellus (10. Dezember 2007)

Auf Mannoroth gibts eine Gilde namens "Gilde" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=M...n=Gilde&p=1


----------



## MasotasNeL (10. Dezember 2007)

Auf Khaz'goroth(eventuell schon genannt)
<Bänker Mafia>
<Mokrah Tok Tok>
<Die Poobärenbande>
<Kaptian Körks Krew>(wirklich so geschrieben)

und diverse andere mit Rechtschreibfehlern(nicht unbedingt gewollten)


----------



## so3ren (10. Dezember 2007)

Hab auch einen coolen Namen Gilden Namen"Ein Herz für Tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (10. Dezember 2007)

Auf Terrordar gibts ne Gilde die heißt 

<crit happens>


----------



## Lasse Antreten (10. Dezember 2007)

>> CSI Undercity  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schizophreni (10. Dezember 2007)

Gilneas:

Phew phrew Lazerguns *wenns so heisst*


oder PVP:

"Angelverein Alterac" das find ich zu köstlich^^

aber mein Favorit bleibt einfach "Whine wipe und Gesang" xD


----------



## theAdmiral (10. Dezember 2007)

auf tirion:

whipe gmbh
csi nagrand
csi ogrimmar
ey wo ist mein mount


----------



## dergrossegonzo (10. Dezember 2007)

<Club der dichten Töter>

<Kriger des Palas>  (und ja, Krieger mit einem i)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<Palahasser>


----------



## Bjorrghh (10. Dezember 2007)

im realmpool schattenbrand hats

<hat keine freunde>
<du nix nehmen flagge>
<ohne hände keine kekse>

und eine besonders schöne anekdote:
war im bg und sah einen mit dem gildennamen <alihunter> schrieb ihn auch gleich an und fragte ihn was das soll. nach einem kurzen dialog kam herraus das die sich <allihunter> nennen wollten -.- 
naja ein paar tage später lief er mir wieder übern weg und die gilde hieß letztendlich auch <allihunter>
fazit: geh davon aus das dein gildenchef der rechtschreibung nicht mächtig ist und lies dir die satzung durch bevor du unterschreibst.


----------



## chalid (10. Dezember 2007)

< und die vierzig Räuber >


----------



## Boombull (10. Dezember 2007)

Auf lothar Horde:  Tod und Pein Gmbh





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (10. Dezember 2007)

naja also
<trifft euch kritisch>
<CSI Nethersturm>
<BootyBay Beachboys>
<Häkelclub Karazhan< oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Pvp gilde (twink) <GoldhainQuestor>

und es gibt halt über all...
server down... bla ...
ich imba... 
kill me ich log um...
usw.

auch noch geil

<ErosCenter>

und mein persönlicher FAvorit leider ne alli gilde

<Hamburger Jungs> des wissen halt alle hamburger was damit gemeint ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja hf


----------



## bravee (10. Dezember 2007)

Den witzigsten Namen den ich kenne:

"Attack me I luv world PvP", ist eine hordler gilde auf Norgannon


----------



## PzYcO (10. Dezember 2007)

also ich bin in
<Die Ritter der Kokosnuss>

unsere Twinkgilde hieß mal
<KillMeAndYouSeeMyMain>

und den Tag im BG hab ich einen gesehn von
<Me farm or family die>


----------



## Miss Geschick (10. Dezember 2007)

Bester Gildenname auf dem Server Lothar
<Für eine Handvoll Scampis>


----------



## RuMpE (10. Dezember 2007)

<Molkerei Thunderbluff>


----------



## Philosophy (10. Dezember 2007)

<Ballett ist ausgefallen> !!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (10. Dezember 2007)

auf destromath gibts eine "laserguns pew pew"


----------



## altana-alta (10. Dezember 2007)

bei uns gibts ne lowie gilde die heisst "WoW stole my life"
und jtz gibts ne 70er pvp gilde die heisst "Murlocs stole my bike" xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qerrit (10. Dezember 2007)

Server: Vek'lor 
Gildenname: Die Entspannten

Dann gibts noch: klaut bei kik
                         Blub (früher PlX Mtv Pimp my Realm)

und mehr fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein


----------



## Schurkissimo (10. Dezember 2007)

Was ich so gesehn hab:

--- <ist fruchtig> 
--- <Horde gmbh und Kuh kg> (find ich so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## kargash (10. Dezember 2007)

auf rajaxx gibt es eine gilde die nennt sich "rat vvon ilidan"
ich habe gefragt warum ihr illidan im gildennamen mit einem L schreibt
antwortet mir der spieler: ,, Der Gildenleader ist 13 Jahre alt."


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2007)

Auf dem server die Silberne Hand 

Die Milchschnitten

hab ich offt im BG gesehen server weis ich aber nicht mehr  Yoghurt ohne Knochen


----------



## F74 (10. Dezember 2007)

Auf Todeswache gibt es eine Gilde die sich "Eine Horde Hordler" nennt. Fand ich ganz witzig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galgameth (10. Dezember 2007)

Gilde auf Frostmourne: <ET MUSS BAM MACHEN>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butchero (10. Dezember 2007)

Naja kenn auf Teldrassil 2 einigermaßen lustige Gildennamen ^^

Allys : "Horde zum Frühstück"

Horde:  "Gnomtreter"


----------



## MaceP (11. Dezember 2007)

Ein paar von euch inspirierte Vorschläge (weiß nicht ob's die schon gibt):

<Du kämpfst wie eine Frau>
<meins> oder <Mains>
<Pass auf mein Freund>
<hat die Pizza bestellt>
<Frag nicht>


----------



## Gloiner (20. Dezember 2007)

Hab heute 2Gruuls1Cup als gildenname gesehn und war 3 minuten nur am lachen^^
man sollte schon auf *** gewesen sein ums lustig zu finden(video angucken) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kezlor (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mal gesehen 

<Booty Bay Beach Boys>

<Supermonkey Hyperforce>

<Pleaguelands Party Posse>


----------



## -coRe (20. Dezember 2007)

<Anonyme Analfister> Horde, Echsenkessel


----------



## Dudeman (20. Dezember 2007)

bei uns gibts: (anetheron + pvp server)

- pony hof
- laserweapon phew phew
-plan A
-plan B 
-plan C
-...

rest weiss ich net mehr,,,kommen aber noch xD


----------



## Malondil (20. Dezember 2007)

Weiß nicht ob es schon genannt worden ist:
Eine der führenden Gilden bei uns aufm server heißt "Nacktbar"


----------



## T-Flight (20. Dezember 2007)

Bei uns auf Thrall gibts ne gilde die ist hordenseite und heisst S' Gladdscht glei

Find ich auch geil


----------



## derpainkiller (20. Dezember 2007)

Hab letzens im Arsenal ne Gilde gesehn die 'Thunderbluff Basejumpers' hieß und die waren alle so SSC equipped 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crossknight (20. Dezember 2007)

- <Allys im Wunderland>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- <Falaffel mit Waffel>


----------



## Alchiemist (20. Dezember 2007)

Mein Kumpel hat mir davon erzählt also hab ich leider kA welcher Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Standgebläse    Ally-Gilde für Gnome und Zwerge hrhr


----------



## Malchezzar (20. Dezember 2007)

horde: Omgrofllolinvplsthx
          Omg Laserguns Phew Phew
          xxx <hat den größten>

ally fällt mir atm keine ein

/mannoroth

mfg


----------



## Hygieia (20. Dezember 2007)

Kenne auch nur 

"WoW GmbH & Co KG"
"ich würfel immer"
(Blackhand)

"<Wattebällchen Wurfverein>" find ich einfach nur hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cruz
hygie
(und ja ich hab mir alle 23 seiten durchgelesen und ich fands einfach nur geil xD)


----------



## tirbl3 (20. Dezember 2007)

auf aman´thul sind z.b.
xxx <wird befördert>
Allianz versichert
chilloutbrothers


----------



## John Doe (20. Dezember 2007)

"OMG Laserguns PEW PEW"
die gibt es aber glaube ich nicht mehr, waren aus Destromath.


----------



## Dai @Blutkessel (20. Dezember 2007)

Bei uns auf Blutkessel gabs ne Gilde die hiess <Who Ran Zone>(laut aufsagen dann weis man warum ich die hier erwähne^^)


----------



## blackmilka (20. Dezember 2007)

<Böhse Orkelz>   (Sen' Jin)


----------



## Trollzlolz (20. Dezember 2007)

Den lustigsten Namen den ich gesehen hab war "MüsliMüsli mjam mjam mjam"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollzacker (20. Dezember 2007)

Bei uns auf Dem Mithrilorden gibts bzw. gabs folgende Gilden

CSI Orgrimmar und die anderen Hordenhauptstädte

Angelverein Beutebucht

und noch einige mehr, die mir jetzt nicht mehr einfallen...


----------



## Tycroc! (20. Dezember 2007)

auf wrathbringer

ololo hrnson inc

oder iwie sowas in der art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veyron164 (20. Dezember 2007)

Nethersturm

<Taurensteak blutig Bitte>


----------



## Panasori (20. Dezember 2007)

hab mit meinem twink ne spaß gilde die heisst <Schinkennudeln> =)


----------



## albaner26 (20. Dezember 2007)

auf Kil`jaeden 

die gilde "Ich hacke dein Bein"

dort spielt ein spieler namens dopex, ich glaube er ist der beste krieger der welt, ein absoluter oberpowner


----------



## Rudi TD (20. Dezember 2007)

"Horde GMBH und Kuh KG"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Etty (20. Dezember 2007)

Auf An tonidas haben wir : Sapped Girls don't say No      xDXDXD


----------



## Kurbasch (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mal das hier gesehen:

xy
<Begleiter von Schneehase>

Diese haben natürlich immer einen Schneehasen dabei

Schneehase
<Begleiter von xy>


Das sieht irgendwie total lustig aus^^


----------



## noforgiveness (20. Dezember 2007)

Hatte mal zusammen mit nem Freund eine Gilde namens <frisst kleine Kinder> gegründet, die allerdings drei tage später (wegen Kannibalismus??) umbenannt worden ist. Nunja jetzt gibts die Gilde nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frostmourne Horde: <We Arr PvPirates>


----------



## Casaloki (20. Dezember 2007)

Auf der Nachtwache: "Wein, Weib und Gesang".


----------



## Schniefer (20. Dezember 2007)

Taurensteak bitte blutig      <--auf Nethersturm

weiss nich ob des die noch gibt gabs aber mal


----------



## Dunham (21. Dezember 2007)

Dai schrieb:


> Bei uns auf Blutkessel gabs ne Gilde die hiess <Who Ran Zone>(laut aufsagen dann weis man warum ich die hier erwähne^^)



das ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hongor (21. Dezember 2007)

Auf dem Zirkel: <Is mir ma voll Wumpe>


----------



## Maleen (21. Dezember 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Es hat auch wohl jeder Realm Gilden Namens
> 
> + Mein Server ist down
> + Gank mich und ich log um
> ...




Auf Anetheron ist Gank mich un ich logg um aber die Vengeance Twink Gilde (also was besonderes :>)

Ich such ja immernoch Hordler, bzw Tauren für die Gilde "ist auch nur ein Steak"


----------



## .Blôôdy. (21. Dezember 2007)

Bei uns gibt es:
<Pizzaservice>
<Hat Illidan tod gesehn>
<Southpark>
<Super Smash Hordis>


----------



## Melian (21. Dezember 2007)

Auf dem KDV: Grillfreunde Winterquell

Auf mugthol: no skill just luck (haben sich aber aufgelöst)


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (21. Dezember 2007)

> <in your face>



Children of Bodom lässt grüssen! 
Also Songtexte zu klauen find ich nun nicht soo lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Irgendwie einfalsslos..

Naja auf Taerar hab ich eine Gilde ''Die fiesen Kuhumschubser'' aufgemacht (Twinkgilde). 
Ps. Ne ich habe nichts gegen Tauren. Hab ja selbst einen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der Song ist echt Hammer, genau wie die Band selbst auch! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLAjKtmT3lk


----------



## Hinack (21. Dezember 2007)

Headstyl0r schrieb:


> Also meine Gilde heißt: Bikkini Bottom Soldiers. ^^ finde den namen ma voll geil xD ihr findet die Gilde auf Krag´Jin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rofl die gibts noch?^^ (ich zock auch auf krag'jin horde)

Also ich finde bei uns aufm server gut :Kragnoobs


Mfg Hinack/Felinâ von Krag'jin


----------



## Dizzlery (21. Dezember 2007)

aufm Kult der Verdammten

"Die Wadenbeißer" hauptsächlich Gnome (wen überraschts ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
"Pew Pew"
"Die Vier lustigen Fünf"


----------



## Windkrieg (21. Dezember 2007)

<Fat Kids Hard to Kidnap>


----------



## AlloyP (21. Dezember 2007)

auf ysera:

O H N E  S T R E S S


----------



## Kacie (21. Dezember 2007)

Beste was ich gesehen hab auf Durotan war: "Ich will in keine Gilde" und "Killen und Grillen GmbH" !


----------



## ZeeU-Shadow-Baelgun (21. Dezember 2007)

Raidgilde: Keiner muss sterben


----------



## Zatari89 (21. Dezember 2007)

Tütensuppe aus der Dose !


----------



## Hanniballus (21. Dezember 2007)

Wir auf Norgannon haben auch exclusive Gilden 

1. Willkommen auf der ignore
2. Du nicht nehmen Kerze
3. Du nicht nehmen Pilz
4. Guck nicht so Du Knilch


----------



## seymerbo (21. Dezember 2007)

es gibt bei uns aufm Server:
gildenlos
Lachend ins Kreuzfeuer
Allyhordler
MöP
joa glaub das waren die witzigsten


----------



## r0tciV (21. Dezember 2007)

Weiss nich obs die Gilde noch gibt --> <U´r Mom is my Epicmount> auf Mal'Ganis Horde ^^


----------



## Chuck Norris (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich sag nur <Die scharlachrote Kreisäge> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und noch <husefagg engeniering ltd>^^


----------



## Unknownhero (21. Dezember 2007)

<20cm unbuffed> 

alliygilde auf mug'thol


----------



## Caihywe (21. Dezember 2007)

Bei uns auf Lordaeron gibt es die Gilde " Betreutes Sterben eV.".

Finde ich lustig, besonders weil es mir eingefallen ist^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delorion (21. Dezember 2007)

Twinkgilde: "darf nicht raiden"


----------



## BurningShaddow (21. Dezember 2007)

Auf Echsenkessel gibts z.B. ne Gilde mit dem Namen "Rache des Hustensirup"
Soll aber ne ganz gute Gilde sein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jayla (21. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> die gummibärenbande gibts auf dethecus, erst fand ich das auch total lustig aber die sind wohl ziemlich aktiv und gut organisiert



*grummel* ja sind sie. 
Und immer hilfsbereit - mir den Weg zum Friedhof zu zeigen. Wobei in letzter Zeit leichtes Schwächeln beobachtet werden konnte   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mir so haften blieb an Gildennamen:

Gemeine Kuhumschubser (Hordengilde^^)
Hordentlich aufs Maul (gibts wohl auch auf jedem Server irgendwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ritter von Ruckelforge 

Und aus der Kategorie "selfpwnd":

"Gank me if you can"


----------



## Realcynn (21. Dezember 2007)

auf Rajaxx gibts auch <Der Rosarote Kreuzzug> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (21. Dezember 2007)

Die Gefährdeten.

Oh, und  wo wir schon dabei sind, mein Liebling (sie meinten es nämlich *ernst*): die geferten.


----------



## Croache (21. Dezember 2007)

Also auf Forscherliga gibt es Namen wie:

Diener des Hasen
oder 
Elfen haben häßliche Ohren
oder 
Institut für Pfuschkunde

fand ich auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (21. Dezember 2007)

(Hab net alle gelesen^^)

Auf meinem Realmpool seh ich öfters <Allies im Wunderland>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mamasus (21. Dezember 2007)

Willmasta schrieb:


> Oder
> -Bud Spencer Fanboy's
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüssen


Nichts gegen Bud Spencer!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So und auf meinem alten server tearar:

"Gang mich un ich log um"
"Gummibärenbande"
"name" "trägt einen hut"
"ist armseelig" xDxD
"Häschen vom Blackrock" (mein favorit)


----------



## Schamll (21. Dezember 2007)

ich hab mal ne gilde gesehen die hies crit happens und eine mit namen die drei lustigen vier ^^


----------



## Kajinda_Gôrak (21. Dezember 2007)

na ich find noch die Gilde >Zwergenwerfer< ziemlich geil. Gibt es auch schon ziemlich lang auf Blackmoore, bekannt aus den MC Zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (21. Dezember 2007)

kumpl hat früher mit seinem hordechar mit ner gilde zusammengeraidet, die hieß
"omg lasergun! Phew! Phew" fand ich auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


cya mfg learic


----------



## Riesenkuh (21. Dezember 2007)

ich hatte mal aus langeweile die gilden gegründet:

<female body inspectors>

und

<trägt lila tangas>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blueman23 (21. Dezember 2007)

Hab gestern bei uns zum ersten mal gelesen:

"Das Rügenwalder Mühlenfest" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alchamin (21. Dezember 2007)

also auf arthas gabs mal gilden wie
- ... is ein held
- camp mich und ich logg um
- ... hat garkeine gilde

noch existieren gilden
- deine lieblings gilde
- subbä dihm
- allianz sterbehilfe (pvp-gilde natürlich^^)
- suppenküche arthas
- artahs next topmodels
- meep meep
- instanztouristen

und bestimmt noch einige, die mir grad nich einfallen


----------



## wowhunter (21. Dezember 2007)

bei uns auf Dalaran Ally seite:

xxx <hilft Fred beim PvP>


----------



## Blechdosenritter (21. Dezember 2007)

Maleen schrieb:


> Auf Anetheron ist Gank mich un ich logg um aber die Vengeance Twink Gilde (also was besonderes :>)
> 
> Ich such ja immernoch Hordler, bzw Tauren für die Gilde "ist auch nur ein Steak"


jab nen troll mage auf anetheron.. aber nur 26.. wenns dir hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (21. Dezember 2007)

horde oder ally  auf anetheron xxx <ist heiß> weiß nemmer genau^^


----------



## Shadlight (21. Dezember 2007)

naja auf anetheron is mein main und der is in Pro Lizitant


----------



## Vaan (21. Dezember 2007)

Ehemalige PvP-Gilde auf Nethersturm (Allyseite)
Taurensteak, blutig bitte!


----------



## Dai @Blutkessel (21. Dezember 2007)

noch paar gfunden
<das leben ist kein Pwnyhof>
<Käse zum Whine>
<infight looters>


----------



## vitti2801 (21. Dezember 2007)

Gestern in Felwood Septembär,Oktobär,Novembär und Dezembär(alles Druiden)+ Mayge(Mage) von der Gilde <Kalendär>(wohl auch ne anspielung auf legendär) fand ich genial xD Vorallem Hut ab dass die das durchgezogen haben, machen ja viele so Kombi names aber die chars werden meist nur so lvl 10.


----------



## dejaspeed (21. Dezember 2007)

Blueman23 schrieb:


> Hab gestern bei uns zum ersten mal gelesen:
> 
> "Das Rügenwalder Mühlenfest"
> 
> ...




ich find das nicht lustig vorallen weil der leader auf den server (jaja arygos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  den werbetext genauso spammt wie mein Postfach nach nen jahre aussehen würde


----------



## Aelthas (21. Dezember 2007)

aufm Bg gesehen

<Barbie kackt sich in die Hose>

<hat dich gegankt>

sehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saggi (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich kenn noch: Die 2 lustigen 3


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2007)

Flapp schrieb:


> naja ist vlt nicht lustig aber auch nicht schlecht auf unserm server mug´thol
> <No Skill Just Luck>


kenn ich auch^^
oder *(seifen)blasen-palas*^^


----------



## Neradox (21. Dezember 2007)

Blackhand "Brett vorm Kopf".
Mehr fällt mir leider net ein jetzt, aber ich lach manchmal schonamal....verdammtes Fernsehen....lässt die gehirnzellen absterben....


----------



## 2boon4you (21. Dezember 2007)

<we got no skill>
<ANTI KIDI GILDE> 
<coole kids>


----------



## Sciloi (21. Dezember 2007)

Auf nefarian

xxx <ist ein Leckerbissen>

Merschweinchen GMBH


und ein arenateam 

Trashmobs





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find dich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GÜray (30. Dezember 2007)

Auf dem Server Die Nachtwache

Habe ich gesehen :

< Angelverein Booty Bay>
und 
< Die Fröhlichen Wanderer>

falls das schon jemand gepostet hat sorry hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen ^^


----------



## Serioth (30. Dezember 2007)

letztens bei mir auf dem server gesehen "i crit on my first date" ^^


----------



## Myhordi (30. Dezember 2007)

Brotgeschwader und die  die mitglieder heißen  körnerbrot etc


----------



## Dreamforce (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube ich werde eine Gilde aufmachen die "Media Markt" heißt, der MainChar wird dan Ingenieur und dan verkauf ich Elektrogeräte xD(Ich weiß, dass man ingi-Sachen nicht verkaufen kan)


----------



## simion (30. Dezember 2007)

ingi sachen kann man verkaufen. Nur können sie nur andere Ingis benutzen


----------



## Lewa (30. Dezember 2007)

zwar nur für Frostwolfer lustig aber trotzdem geil wenn wer Affenjungs kennt^^
"clicks faste than Kreki" xDDD


----------



## it's magic (30. Dezember 2007)

Die Taurenmolkerei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## big_jason (30. Dezember 2007)

"ey man wo is mein mount?" 

oder 

"i have a big PVPnis"


----------



## Grayback (30. Dezember 2007)

- Die wilden Greise

mehr fällt mir immo net ein^^


----------



## Telyar (31. Dezember 2007)

Auf Wrathbringer hab ich ne ganz neue Ally Low-Lv Gilde gesehen die heißt: 
"Ally melkt Taure"
Die Gilde "Ally klaut bei (Name Vergessen)"
ist ja wohl eine Nachmache von "Horde klaut bei Kik" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2007)

Auf Frostmourne 

CSI Frostmourne


----------



## Kavaon (31. Dezember 2007)

Hab ma nen Pala gesehen der in der Gilde *Schalter des Lichts* war ^^
oder mal nen dudu oder so dem seine Gilde hieß *begleiter von ...* das fand ich ja hammer^^


----------



## Kazee (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich kenne:
Unqiue Reibung mit Titeln wie GhostReiber xD
Imba war vergeben
wer zufällig auf Terrodar spielt FreeFags PvP xDD
oder war einmal im BG und in meinem RaidAddon kann ich mir denn Rang des Spielers anguckn. Da hieß nen weiblicher Pala Gilden Loch xDD was das wohl zu bedeuten mag?! xD


----------



## Hamy (1. Januar 2008)

lol grade auf dethecus gesehen ^^
"World of Warcraft Club"


----------



## ExCaLiBuR11 (1. Januar 2008)

"Bananen biegerei Bootybay" gibts glaub auch Mug'thol ally oder Aegwynn Ally weiß nimma sogenau

und auf Froswolf gibts noch ne Affenjungs feindliche gilde: "Affenjungs stINCen"


----------



## Lorus (1. Januar 2008)

Neulich gesehen: "killt dich gleich"

Habs aber erst gelesen als er schon im Staub lag.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte ich das früher gelesen ....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja lives good and have fun


----------



## Acidmike (1. Januar 2008)

Weiß net obs schon vorkam hier:

Schlümpfe des Elends


----------



## Lanatir (1. Januar 2008)

Die Nacktelf Pekinesen.


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (1. Januar 2008)

wir hatten mal zwei: "Plan A" und "Plan B"


----------



## Blutjägerin (22. Januar 2008)

<Allianz Versichert> find ich immernoch am besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (22. Januar 2008)

Mentor schrieb:


> wir hatten mal zwei: "Plan A" und "Plan B"


nur so eine Frage sollen die lustig sein? ich denke nein....

hab bei mir eigentlich nix gesehen ausser den üblichen sachen eben... halte auch nciht viel von sochen leuten die in einer gilde wie
"Schlümpfe des Elends" sind... und dann auch noch so einen namen haben... aber naja jeden das seine


----------



## Eloîl (22. Januar 2008)

Auf dem Konsortium gibts eine Gilde mit dem Namen "Hordentlich eins aufe Fresse"^^


----------



## Equality89 (22. Januar 2008)

auf bk heisst ne Gilde "Hirnverwesung"


----------



## kingkryzon (22. Januar 2008)

Mentor schrieb:


> wir hatten mal zwei: "Plan A" und "Plan B"


meine mage is in plan b^^ auf mannoroth und noch eine gilde auf mannoroth

name...
gildenname....hat den größten ...


----------



## Jockurt (22. Januar 2008)

Ich bin bei <Smarties of Doom>
Ausserdem gibts noch <Hordecore> und <IS BIG>


----------



## Thorgun (22. Januar 2008)

Wir haben jetzt zu fünft oder so die Gilde " Die Sesamstraße " eröffnet , bis jetzt sind : Ernie ( Hunter - Pet Bert ) , Bert ( Hunter - Pet Ernie ), Carlson und Samson drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollen ein wenig PVP auf lvl 19 machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatar (22. Januar 2008)

<G-Unit> *g*
(btw falsch geschrieben, wird glaub ich ohne Bindestrich^^)


----------



## Sinixus (22. Januar 2008)

Auf Alexstrazsa 

Stressfreie Horde
Herrscher über WoW

wobei ich letztere eher in die Kategorie peinlich einreihen würde.


----------



## Fabchizzel (22. Januar 2008)

Also bei uns siehts folgendermaßen aus:

Burn Alli Burn (mein liebster)
Seniorenclub Hordenruh
Schluckt (sind soweit ich weiss nur weibliche chars drin.... liest sich ganz lustig)
Unrasiert und stinkend
Die zwei lustigen drei
Alli renn
Hordentlich aufs Mowl
usw. usw.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (22. Januar 2008)

Be uns gabs mal Freak Company..
Auf Terrordar gabs auch einige der hier genannten..


----------



## Asaghor (22. Januar 2008)

bei uns auf Tirion läuft ne Hordengilde rum namens "Stupidity is no excuse..."

muss mich bei den Jungs bedanken. Ist nun mein Leitspruch Hier in Nigeria auf der Baustelle   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


gruss

Asaghor


----------



## Fert23 (22. Januar 2008)

Also meine eigene Gilde heisst

You´re a Pro or You´re a Noob

sind übrigends keine fanboys von Athene (hasse ihn ehrlich gesagt irgendwie), find den Spruch nur Geil

Mein ArenaTeam heisst: Ey man wo ist mein Erdschild


----------



## Prenne (22. Januar 2008)

hatten wir wagner jaureg schon

(wer den witz versteht schreibt mir)

außerdem Achtung, Wild.
mit dem Taurenhunter Jägermeister als Chef

beide giden sind server Festug der Stürme


----------



## dafreak92 (22. Januar 2008)

Hi was mir so sponatn einfällt ist zum bsp : <Brainless> oder <Die Untoten Toten<



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilEye (22. Januar 2008)

Also auf Terrordar gibt es

<Lieber Du als der Heiler>

und auf Todeswache gibts:

<Le Chucks Revenge> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aversin (22. Januar 2008)

Regenwurmfamilie!


----------



## Blubkuh (22. Januar 2008)

Geilster Gildenname bisher:
<Pwnerrangers>


----------



## DaBoss (22. Januar 2008)

Die scharlachrote Latenz^^


----------



## RedDevil96 (22. Januar 2008)

Auf Arygos 

" Die Glücksbärchies"


----------



## geratheon (22. Januar 2008)

HARTZ IV PowerGaming


----------



## Hamy (22. Januar 2008)

<nope ich dropp nix>


----------



## bishop13 (22. Januar 2008)

Hab nicht alles gelesen, falls es schon drin steht: Sry für Doppelpost!

Auf Nera gibts ne Hordengilde namens "Bloodhound Gang" und dazu die passende Alli Gilde namens "Platthaun Gang".

Find ich sehr gut^^


----------



## Lokay (22. Januar 2008)

Prenne schrieb:


> hatten wir wagner jaureg schon
> 
> (wer den witz versteht schreibt mir)




Ich kenne "Wagner Jauregg" nur im Zusammenhang, mit der Landesnervenklinik Wagner Jauregg in Linz/ Oberösterreich, wo ich wohne.

LG


----------



## MarkSpoon (22. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alle durchgelesen und wei nicht ob diese schon kamen. Fande aber die Lustig

BootyBayBeachGirls

und 

Ich sehe tote Menschen


----------



## Quaxalix (22. Januar 2008)

meine Bankchargilde:

Kontokonsortium

ich find klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamy (22. Januar 2008)

<darnassus> horde gilde.. darn ass us (darn = stopfen.. stopft uns den arsch ^^)


----------



## Draupnir (22. Januar 2008)

auf blackmoore "im klo brennt noch licht" und "AeffchenmitKaeffchen" der bin ich auch mit einem meiner twinks beigetreten konnte einfach nich widerstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamy (22. Januar 2008)

lol <mom ich sheep ony>


----------



## Graggi (22. Januar 2008)

Ich war mal in ner Gilde die hieß "Räudige Stecher". Als wir nen Ami fragten ob er weiß was das heiß meinte er nur Homeless Fuckers^^


----------



## EMaN1984 (22. Januar 2008)

gabs "afk liebe machen" schon auf kel'thuzad


----------



## XellDinch (22. Januar 2008)

is mir mal grad so eingefallen.

is bestimmt zulang aber was solls

1) Hilfe meine nachbarn wohnen nebenan!!

mein Favorit:

2) Tote kekse krümeln nicht

Gruß


----------



## Aíi (22. Januar 2008)

mughtol : schlepphoden ftw !!!


----------



## Imperator22 (22. Januar 2008)

als ich einst auf dem PTR war:

< fatkidsarehardtokidnap >

fand ich ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonst fällt mir gerade nichts ein....

MfG


----------



## itami (22. Januar 2008)

den lustigsten Gildennamen den ich gesehn hab war
<Serge Färlisch>   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (22. Januar 2008)

Bad Guys with Lazer Eyez.. weiß nicht obs schon da war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thegnar (22. Januar 2008)

Auf Tirion

<wer das liest ist doof>


----------



## katan0r (22. Januar 2008)

<aWarlockStoleMyiPod>

<gankmichundichlogum>


----------



## wowhunter (22. Januar 2008)

< ey wo is mein mount?> wer kennt den film ? der ist ssooooo geil^^ 

Du hattest einnen hole in one 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crazy_Monkey (22. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß nicht genau weilche davon schon genannt wurden (hab nur die ersten 8 seiten durchgeschaut)

"Ooups die Pannengilde"

"and two steathed Rouges"

natürlich die schon genannte "Hordendlich aufs Maul"


----------



## kintaroohe (23. Januar 2008)

-Bananenbiegerei Bootybay- @ Aegwynn


----------



## Heinzitaur (23. Januar 2008)

"Tisch vs Kopf" auf Nethersturm is sehr cool muss ich sagen.


----------



## shas-la (23. Januar 2008)

Grandor1 schrieb:


> Naja wir auf Blackmoore haben ne Gilde die heißt:
> 
> <Taube Nüsschen> (also ich find die lustig)



Kann des sein das des evtl. eine Anspielung auf etwas sehr gelbes und schwammiges auf der Leinwand (Kam sogar Dezember im Fehrnsehn) ist?

Quote:

"Ich bin ein taubes Nüßchen, yeah!
 Du bist ein taubes Nüßßchen, yeah!
 Wir sind Taube Nüßchen, yeah!
 Taube, taube, taube Nüßchen, YEAH"

"Is vlll nich 100% richtig aba im großen und ganzen kommts hin.

MfG


----------



## tmk (23. Januar 2008)

Auf Anub'Arak

Ive got a big PVPnis

auch cool: MüsliMüslimjamjamjam

xxx- ist tot


----------



## Swold (23. Januar 2008)

shas-la schrieb:


> Kann des sein das des evtl. eine Anspielung auf etwas sehr gelbes und schwammiges auf der Leinwand (Kam sogar Dezember im Fehrnsehn) ist?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...



Da ist er wieder, der Ohrwurm... :-D


----------



## DJ CJ (23. Januar 2008)

die gide mit dem namen :

MEINE GILDE


----------



## Shaint - Dom (23. Januar 2008)

Wir haben auf Onyxia folgende Gildennamen !!!

- <CHEESBURGEROHNEKÄSEPLS>
- <CHEESBURGERMITKÄSE>
- <Haut dir aufs Maul>
- <PVP KIDDY OLOLOL>
- <OLOLOL PVP> 
- <Leechen für Anfänger>
- <PVP Engelchen>


Das sind meiner Meinung nach die besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja : <3 Onyxia *zwinker*


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (23. Januar 2008)

Also auf Nathrezin gibt es

<Gummibärenbande>
<Die Krosse Krabbe>


----------



## JanR (23. Januar 2008)

Ich weiss nich ob die schon genannt wurden aber auf Theradras gibtv es die Horde Gilde Ballet ist Ausgefallen


----------



## Monyesak (23. Januar 2008)

"oberchegger von eternia" xD


----------



## Salena_priest (23. Januar 2008)

ich find extrem geil auch noch "too fat to kidnap" ^^


----------



## StolenTheRogue (23. Januar 2008)

Sehr geil is auch    - AND TWO STEALTHED ROGUES-

----würd ich mit meinem schurken sofort eintreten----


----------



## Maradil (23. Januar 2008)

..... <kommt selten alleine>  von Perenolde, auch ganz lustig

oder <overpowderd rogues> findsch auch cool ( absichtlich falsch geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## n00bY (23. Januar 2008)

auf kil'jeaden gibt soviele geile und dumme gildennamen auf beiden seiten -.-

was ich persönlich cool finde, ist die gilde :
<Begleiter von Alatariel> und der leader heißt Alatariel und da gabs irgendwo mal ein gildenpic von denen, da hat man den Jäger Alatariel mit seinem pet gesehn und dann die ganze gilde dazu, das war soo nice ^^

aber solche sachen wie
<Goschn jetzt> (Horde)
<Killst du mich loggich um> (ally und ja, sie schreiben sich wirklich so)
<Schlääf geh quitn> (Ally wenn ich mich nich irre)

ach da gibs soviele.. aber kil'jeaden is eh nurnoch ein haufen kiddies, auf beiden seiten, da nehmen sich horde und ally nix, auch in hinsicht auf sinnloses open pvp aber das is ein anderes thema ^^

Jokí @ Kil'jeaden
schönen tag noch ^^

*edit*
achja, <Helat Stein Schelosch> (ka wie man das schreibt) gib jetz seit diesem uri geller hype auch.. und ja ich hab keine ahnung wie man das schreibt, mein hebräisch is leider recht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ombre (23. Januar 2008)

Auf Perenolde:
<Chaos n Körperverletzung>


----------



## Kredden (23. Januar 2008)

ich war mal in zwei gilden die hiesen 

PoPo Piraten und die andere Deine MUDDA auf Toast

find ich auch sehr lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (23. Januar 2008)

kenne da auch ein paar

glücksbärchis

die dorfproleten

hordler bestattungs gmbh

jägermeister

kellerkinder ev

das dreckige dutzend

die zipfelklatscher

feuerschweine

für ne hand voll kupfer


ich frag mich manchmal echt, wie man auf solche namen kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chladenius (23. Januar 2008)

Auf Proudmoore "Bis die Eier klatschen" - find ich mal nen selbsterklärenden Gildennamen

oder?


----------



## Snissel (24. Januar 2008)

Ja mann meine gilde!!
und des ist auch die beste^^
Wir klatschen alle weg.

Für die Klatscher xDD

MFG Snissel


----------



## Zentoro (25. Januar 2008)

Ein bisschen heavy, hat aber was:

<Zapped Girls don't say no>


----------



## Loboo (25. Januar 2008)

hab jetz nit alles gelesen aber wir hatten mal:

<Eine Horde Kekse>

und als Allies dann

<Eine Kiste Gnome> nur gnome versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Supagodzilla (25. Januar 2008)

<Frauenversteher> 

auf Lordaeron mit den Membern Fühünü, Fünüh, Fühünün usw...


----------



## Dusktumy (25. Januar 2008)

Hab jetzt nicht alle gelesen also sry wenn die ein oder andere doppelt steht

ich hab bis jetzt selber gesehn

+ Hartz Vier Das Sind Wir
+ Eiskalte Milch
+ Ein lvl Am Tag Reicht
+ Dein Name 
+ Suchen Member
+ Mighty Apple Crew
+ Kalimdors Streuner
+ Gank mich und ich log um
+ Hordisch by Nature
+ Die Grünen
+ Die Blockflöten Uschis
+ Beuteltierschutzverein
+ Gildenlose Gimps
+ Booty Bay Beach Boys
+ Affen mit Waffen
+ Crit Happens
+ Reisender Lotus
+ Die zwei lustigen Drei
+ AHörnchen, BHönrchen, und CHörnchen
+ Hartz F.E.A.R
+ Bis einer weint
+ Fies und Gemein
+ Kampfschweine ohne Plan
+ Die Wadenbeisser
+ Universität Ironforge
+ Du nicht nehmen Flagge
+ Ni Ha O

------------------

Troz am überlegen fällt mir zur jetzt igen Uhrzeit nix mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schneekuh (25. Januar 2008)

Hi, 

ich bin neu, hoffentlich hat die noch keiner erwähnt, habe ich heute gerade gesehen!

Auf Malygos: 
*<Backpfeifen gibt's Gratis dazu>*



bei denen weis ich nicht ob sie was geworden sind, man sprach mich nur an ob ich beim eröffnen helfe.

Malygos:
*<heul doch>
<glei-klatschts-aba-koi-Beifall>
<Sag's der Parkuhr> und
<Tüpfelkuh>*

(Meine ist sehr unspektakulär, heißt "die Erleuchteten")


----------



## Disteltee (25. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde meine ilde cool 'Schnurri'
haben bei uns aufm server die gilde 'a Warlock took my ipod' auf allys
auch cool is der name 'Innervate Totem' auf nerathor


----------



## wargi (25. Januar 2008)

auf nefarian gibts ne gilde die heist :s gladschd glei


----------



## Tharinn (25. Januar 2008)

Gerade auf der Nachtwache gesehen - so was ähnliches wie "Ich sheep dann mal Onyxia" ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derbolzer (25. Januar 2008)

ich bin in einer Gilde drin 

Portsteinschwalben finde den Gildename auch nice


achja ne hp habe die auch *Hust*
http://www.portsteinschwalben.de/
wenn ihr uns mal besuchen wollt


----------



## Chim3r4 (25. Januar 2008)

vllt schonma gepostet: <TrifftEuchkritisch>
und die gibts auf der Todeswache, wohlgemerkt Allianz (nich lustig sondern arm): 
<Deadkiller der Horde>


----------



## Mephan (25. Januar 2008)

<Kreis der Tölpel> 

Meiner einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fubinho (8. Februar 2008)

also ich war mal auf terrordar da gabs ne gilde:

"murlocs go grlrglrglrglrgl" oder so..  echt lustig ^^ (bitte laut vorlesen)

und ich war mal in:

"hordentlich aufs maul"

"du nicht nehmen kerze" hab ich auch schonmal gesehen..


sry falls ich iwas geschrieben hab, was die 31 seiten davor schonmal war..


----------



## psychoelf (8. Februar 2008)

Realm: Zirkel des Cenarius

Gilden: Rauschzustand
           Die drei lustigen Vier


----------



## Sebastian91 (8. Februar 2008)

<No Skill Just Epix>  genial der Name^^


----------



## ErgoLue (8. Februar 2008)

Grad heut gegründet:

"Zirkus des Cenarius"

naja, bisschen wortwitz muss sein..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormay (8. Februar 2008)

Auf Sen´Jin gibts au paar coole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Die Hofnarren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (meine Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-Du wollen Rose kaufen (wobei ich net weis obs die noch gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-Die Bademeister  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-ein ganzes Pinguin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Storm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osama (8. Februar 2008)

<Hordebutton schlägt zu> ok ich weis selber net was des  heißen soll^^


----------



## Katiska (8. Februar 2008)

Muchaone schrieb:


> habe mal in bg eine gilde gesehen die hieß
> *die die niemand wollte*
> 
> recht lustig meiner meinung





die sind auf theradras  horde seite


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (8. Februar 2008)

ich weis das die noch nicht gesagt wurde weil ich mitgründer war war und zwar der gilde "Ritzenplücker"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf Nazjatar 

War auch mal mitglied von "Hordentlich aufs Maul" aber auf Lordaron

Ist auch gut    "Affen mit Waffen"


----------



## Screwler (8. Februar 2008)

"Ich bin in keiner Gilde" ist für mich Top 1, was ich bisher ingame gesehen habe!


----------



## Millijana (8. Februar 2008)

Auf Kel'Thuzad:

AFK - Liebe machen
Ich klick mit der Maus
Die feuchten Banditen
Drunk and Dangerous
Bier fünf Mark
is a movement Krüppel
bleib stehen Lump
hupen zwecklos


----------



## Rodgar_9 (8. Februar 2008)

weiß nich mehr auf was fürn em server, aber da hatn kumpel gespielt gabs auf ally seite, eine gilde die hieß "Die Drei Druiden" waren 3 druis mit t3 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HMichl (8. Februar 2008)

Bei uns auf Lothar gibts den Raid "Mächtig viel Mojo"


----------



## Baloron (8. Februar 2008)

also ich zock auf zulu und bin in der gilde "Joghurt ohne Knochen" ...weiß ned ob des lustig is...was ich 
witzig find is bei uns die hordengilde "Wasser schwimmt gut"

lg euer balo


----------



## GÖTTERDÄMMERUNG 77 (8. Februar 2008)

Auf der Ewigen Wacht, die Gilde <Grillfreunde Goldshire> (Hordengilde)

Und mein absoluter Favorit <Wir Droppen Nix> Musste immer schmunzeln, wenn ich die im BG sah.


----------



## Melih (8. Februar 2008)

Naja also ich finde das beste name für ne horde gilde ist <hordentlich aus mowl> da gibt es eine die so heißt auf den server azshara  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schranzman (8. Februar 2008)

also ich weis jetzt nicht obs hier schon im Thread steht und bei 32 Seiten will ich nicht alle absuchen wegen einem ^^

"Ally´s im Wunderland"   <---- find ich auch nich schlecht ^^


----------



## Surtos (8. Februar 2008)

Your Mom is my epic mount

Hordentlich aufs Mowl

Du nicht nehmen Kerze

CSI Stormwind

CSI Orgrimmar

Wolle Rose Kaufen

Im Klo brennt noch Licht

Banküberfall (bankchar Gilde)

Hartz Fear

Hau mich und ich Log um

Ganz Großes Tennis


die sind alle von Sen'jin ... hab aber jetzt ka obs da noch alle gibt auf alle fälle hab ich die alle schonmal gesehen ^^... leider hab ich die restlichen vergessen -.-


----------



## naked92 (8. Februar 2008)

Les QQ more Pew Pew  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naked92 (8. Februar 2008)

DaBoss schrieb:


> Die scharlachrote Latenz^^






geratheon schrieb:


> HARTZ IV PowerGaming






Quaxalix schrieb:


> meine Bankchargilde:
> 
> Kontokonsortium
> 
> ...






Hamy schrieb:


> lol <mom ich sheep ony>






Aíi schrieb:


> mughtol : schlepphoden ftw !!!





/100% Luschtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinaya (8. Februar 2008)

theradras auf hordenseite 

<Fat Kids hard to kidnap>
<Wegrennenlol Fanclub>


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Surtos schrieb:


> Im Klo brennt noch Licht
> 
> 
> Ganz Großes Tennis
> die sind alle von Sen'jin ... hab aber jetzt ka obs da noch alle gibt auf alle fälle hab ich die alle schonmal gesehen ^^... leider hab ich die restlichen vergessen -.-



die gabs bei uns auch schon ;( leider aufgelöst

ahja auf blackmoore gesehen: lazorgun piu piu oder so ;d


----------



## Hishabye (8. Februar 2008)

Auf Alleria sah ich:

<Die Selbsthilfegruppe>

<und das Chaos>


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

ahja gestern im bg waren die typen

xxx <mag dich>
xxx <ich nicht> 
musste lachen .. naja als dann die anderen 20 allis angeritten kahmen wars nimmer soo lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonifaz (8. Februar 2008)

Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen

<six feet undercity> find ich ganz cool für Untote

bei uns auf Tirion

<Helden aus zweiter Reihe>
<Einer Stirbt IMMER>
<Donnerbräu Legion>
<Oops I critted again>
<Powerschlübber>

ist ein kleiner Auszug, vielleicht fällt mit noch was ein


----------



## demaxl (8. Februar 2008)

Der Rapskäferzug
Grillfreunde Winterspring
Hortentlich aufs moul


----------



## Mulgo (8. Februar 2008)

Meine Gilde auf Aegwynn (Horde):

Will nur Kuscheln


Mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan2006 (8. Februar 2008)

Bei uns Gibts auf Horden Seite:
Allys Undercover
Übergeil in Unsterstadt

Alliseite
CSI Sumpfland
Die Waldbären (da sind nur dudus drin ^^)

@ Baelgun ^^

Gibt noch viele mehr fallen mir nur net ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johonny (8. Februar 2008)

Hoi

Mein Arena Team heißt "RIP-Rest in Pieces"

mfg Johonny]


----------



## snickers303 (8. Februar 2008)

Ich persönlich finde die meisten Namen nicht unbedingt "lustig", sondern eher unpassend bis peinlich, wir spielen hier immerhin ein Rollenspiel - und die Rolle auf welche man von manchen Namen aus schließen kann möchte ich nicht tragen.


----------



## hexkleinehex (8. Februar 2008)

Also ich hab mir jetzt auch nicht alle 32 Seiten durchgelesen, aber auf Mannoroth Allieseite findet man diese Gilden.

<flauschige Plüschhasen>

<tote kekse krümmeln nicht>

<gank mich und ich log um>

<allianz versichert>

<hauptsache zergen>

<boom chicka wahwah>


----------



## Rabenu (8. Februar 2008)

Ich weiss nicht ob dieser Gildename schon erwähnt worden ist, aber ich weiss mein Kolleg ist in dieser Gilde.


Die Gilde nennt sich : Die Krose Krabe


----------



## Tuminix (8. Februar 2008)

Urakih schrieb:


> Auf Malygos:
> <Kuh Klau Klan>



Den "Kuh Schubs Klan" gibts auch irgendwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine andere lustige Gilde <hat kenny getötet> auf der Arguswacht... (musste den untoten doch glatt fragen, wie oft.. ^^)


----------



## .shadow (8. Februar 2008)

Weis Zwar nicht auf welchem Realm aber Welchem Realpool Blutdurst

<Wir spielen mit lenkrad>
oder auf Durotan ^^ Gildengeschädigte aber in einer Gilde sein hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mal ne Gilde Namens "DerPinkyDerBrainUndLarry" gesehen.
Fand ich ganz lustig

Lg Gwynny


----------



## Apuh (8. Februar 2008)

Auf Blackhand:
<Ein Keksbäcker sieht rot>
<Seelengebunden>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malacath (8. Februar 2008)

Server: Onyxia
Gilde: <Camp mich und ich log um>

Malacath  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tepka (8. Februar 2008)

Nera´thor:

 - (Ally) Die die keiner wollte

 - (Horde) glazed and confused, abgekupfert von dazed and confused, vor bc erfolgreiche Gilde aufm server

 - (Horde) In Vagina (ich hab sie lang nicht mehr gesehen, kann aufgehoben worden sein)

 - (Ally) Hat zwei große Brüder


----------



## Brainschen (8. Februar 2008)

Auf unserem realm gibts ne Ally Gilde die nennt sich Lauwarme MILCH ^^


----------



## naked92 (8. Februar 2008)

Realmpool Schattenbrand :

Less QQ more PEWPEW


----------



## Kleinesschaf (8. Februar 2008)

s hier noch ein paar von teldrassil:

ich morde die horde
pizza kekse freibier
du nicht nehmen kerze
die models der allianz 

mehr fällt mir auch grad nicht ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naked92 (8. Februar 2008)

Noch vergessen :

Auf abyssischer Rat :

xxx
<ist ein Gimp>


----------



## Eichensarg (8. Februar 2008)

bei uns gibts:
<LoL der Heal war durch>
<ive got a big pvpness>
ich glaub ich hab auch ma <Kulturverein orgrimmar ev> gesehen
<Nagas stole my bike>
<sapped cows cant say moo>
<sapped girls cant say no>
<dont want my coffee shakin>


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (8. Februar 2008)

for the horde auf destromath zu finden^^

übrigens eine der besten gilden der welt!


----------



## Cazor (8. Februar 2008)

aufm Abyss Rat: ein Troll namens 
Kainer
<mag euch>


----------



## Lokibu (8. Februar 2008)

Auch mal gesichtet:

Verein für ausgesetzte Hordler


----------



## Neque neque (8. Februar 2008)

Thoa schrieb:


> Hehe, da waren ja schon echt lustige Namen dabei. Gerade die Lowlevel PVP Gilden haben die tollsten Namen und finde ich auch echt orginell. Was ich jedoch echt peinlich finde sind Gildennamen mit Rechtschreibfehlern.. und da gabs auch schon wunderbare Beispiele in einem Thread im Offiziellen Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 hab ma <kämper des lichts> gesehen^^ sollte wohl heißen: Kämpfer des Lichts^^

aber sonst noch:
Ist´n Gummibär, From dusktilldawn, Jägermeister, etc


----------



## Achillesdm (8. Februar 2008)

Urakih schrieb:


> Auf Malygos:
> <Kuh Klau Klan>



Da hab ich aber auch schon den Muh Kuh Clan gesehen und die Muh Crew. 
Auch witzig ist der Kleingartenverein Ogri.


----------



## Exx3 (8. Februar 2008)

bei uns auf Rajaxx gibt es eine Allianz Gilde namens "Sturmwinds Kegelclub"  und eine "Camp mich und ich logg um"


----------



## Köttbullar (8. Februar 2008)

@ Nooby:

jaaaa, kil'jaeden..! Du hast noch

Billy's Bootcamp     und
the next uri geller

vergessen......^^


----------



## Kirell (8. Februar 2008)

auf alexstrasza hieß mal eine gilde:
>EndstationMassengrab<

fand ich lustig


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (8. Februar 2008)

Meine Gilde auf Norgannon:
<Ducks from Outer Space> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## znow (8. Februar 2008)

<big titz high critz>

:>


----------



## Nucky (8. Februar 2008)

Letztens in Shattrath gesehen

"OMG LASERCATS MEW MEW" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten, irgendwas mit nem Aerobicclub und Orgrimmar


----------



## Zêt (8. Februar 2008)

Also auf Khaz gibt es die Poobärenbande, Gilden Kölsch, Du nicht nehmen Kerze, Ey man wo is mein Auto und noch vieles mehr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (8. Februar 2008)

Auf eredar:ZOMG LASERGUNS PEW PEW
(nein das ist  nicht falsch geschrieben die schreiben sich ne f bei zomfg)


----------



## djmayman (8. Februar 2008)

bei uns auf nethersturm gibts "Unser kleiner Pwnyhof"


----------



## StolenTheRogue (8. Februar 2008)

Wie oft gabs eigentlich schon Threat´s zu dem Thema?

PS:
Die Horde klaut bei Aldi


----------



## StolenTheRogue (8. Februar 2008)

znow schrieb:


> <big titz high critz>
> 
> :>



das is cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milow (8. Februar 2008)

<Spiderschweine Inc>...auch nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  is auf mannoroth, allianz


----------



## Stigandr Hunter (8. Februar 2008)

Auf Arygos laufen *die Affen mit Waffen* als Gilde rum.

Ausserdem hab ich gesehen *auf dem Klo brennt Licht*


----------



## Captain_Chaos (8. Februar 2008)

Leider habe ich gerade keine Zeit alle Seiten zu lesen. Bitte sagt es mir, wenn die Gilde schon genannt wurde.

Server Dethecus

-> Beutebucht Bikini Models 

Haben uns gegenseitig mal ein bisschen gegankt. War sehr lustig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berndy (8. Februar 2008)

auf meinen alten server (die nachtwache) gab es ne gilde die hies ,,hat hogger gekillt,, 

hogger kennt jeder ally oder? das ist (war) der erste elite mob in wald von ewelyn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jukewa (8. Februar 2008)

Xen´jin schrieb:


> auf anetheron gibbet die gilde namens "Ein Dorf in Gallien" ist hordenseite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




da heisen auch fast ale was mit x am schluss feine sache die gilde


----------



## Ranarion (8. Februar 2008)

Auf Taerar gibt es die Gilde "Obscurus" (Horde) auch sehr erfolgreich. Ansich nicht so spektakulär der Name, aber es hat sich eine neue Gilde gefunden mit dem Namen

Obstkuchus

Find ich sehr gelungen!


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (8. Februar 2008)

Bei uns auf Nathrezim gobt es ne Gilde der Hordenfraktion die heißt:

+ Ist ALLIANZ versichert 

^^


----------



## Stigandr Hunter (8. Februar 2008)

@luas3b3nq3l
Sauber^^


----------



## Xeod (8. Februar 2008)

...
<ist knufflig und lieb>

gibts auf Ysera^^


----------



## Artemisis (8. Februar 2008)

...gerade gesehen

"wow kills my reallife"


----------



## Hexer sind nice (9. Februar 2008)

Bei uns auf m server (krag`jin) gibts zum beispiel

       charname;                blubberblablabla
     gildenname;                <ist ein gimp>

rofl =D


----------



## Mexikos (9. Februar 2008)

Beste wo ich gesehn habe war
"Deine Mudda ist mein Mount" 
Musste schon Herzhaft lachen^^


----------



## Neotrion (9. Februar 2008)

Auf sehr vielen Server gibt es Horden PvP-Gilden die ''Hordentlich auf's Maul'' heissen.^^


----------



## Thaduride X (9. Februar 2008)

naja mein lieblingsgildenname ist <Die drei lustigen Vier>    kp welcher server, glaube es war Malfurion


----------



## psychoelf (9. Februar 2008)

also die gilde <Die drei lustigen Vier> gibts auf jeden fall auf dem server Zikel des Cenarius"
hab da einen 38er schamanden. da läuft auch ne gilde rum die <Rauschzustand> heisst^^
...ich gebs zu...in der bin ich^^


----------



## Arahtor (9. Februar 2008)

Kuschelhasi INC auf Aegwynn


----------



## XGardon (9. Februar 2008)

Müsli Müsli mjam mjam mjam - anub arak


----------



## Darkjoker (9. Februar 2008)

auf Dun Morogh gibts zum beispiel

-imbalabim
-Ultimus Omnius Turpiculus (soll glaube ich heißen: die schwächsten werden die häßligsten sein^^)
-lol er hat rofl gesagt
-friede den hütten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-zwergenweitwurfcrew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-ich will in keine gilde


----------



## NightCreat (9. Februar 2008)

shattrath

die horde rennt^^ naja rennen sie ich sie immer in og xD


----------



## zeRa5439 (9. Februar 2008)

Nabend!

Also auf Un'goro gibts/gabs mal eine Gilde, die sich "*Scharlachrote Latenz*" nennt/nannte.
Fand ich einfach super einfallsreich den Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Joe_Black (9. Februar 2008)

Ein paar von Nethersturm ^^

<ist imba>
<bitte Gildennamen einfügen>
<und der Wilde Haufen> 

und meine eigtene <Drunken Fighters> der Name is Programm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dawni (9. Februar 2008)

total albern fand ich heute auf Ambossar den Namen <Hase und Bär Club> oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Zer0X (9. Februar 2008)

<Ist ein Glücksbärchi>

Horden Gilde auf Thrall
39er PvP


----------



## JahuWaldi (9. Februar 2008)

Auf Echsenkessel gabs mal 

*Häkelkurs Karazhan
*

Und

*Thralls Rasselbande*


Fand ich immer ganz witzig...


----------



## Fejo (9. Februar 2008)

bei uns gibts ne gilde namens csi orgrimmar


----------



## Crosis (9. Februar 2008)

auch gut ist: <Die dunkle Seite der Milch> und <Tote Kekse krümeln nicht> 
und die bankchargilde: <Bank von Ogrimmar> darf man auchnet vergessen^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. Februar 2008)

hi erstma 
wie immer  morde die horde ^^
hab nen paar geile horde Gilden namen auf dem Anub´arak oder wie der heist gefunden
hier die namen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<is pleite> wohl nen gilden bank charr
<Katzenseuche>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<german epiq team>
<after kill we chill>
<LetTheAlliesHitTheFloor> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<Schlechtwetterfront> is von nem anderen server so viel ich weis 
< (xxx) wird dich finden> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<Hello kitty> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<Niveaulose Twinks< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so das wars hoffe ihr kent sie noch net ^^


----------



## Fîona alias Jessi (9. Februar 2008)

<Noobs are Welcome>
<gross , grün und hulkig> das war ne reine Orc gilde
<im klo brennt noch licht >
xxx<spielt mit feuer>


----------



## Schurkissimo (9. Februar 2008)

Bad guyz with lazer eyeZ


----------



## Bonesmasher@Blutkessel (9. Februar 2008)

n paar mal im bg gesehen:

-Ich Rouge Du Tot
-Hey Schurke ich seh dich


----------



## Rajani20 (9. Februar 2008)

Weiß nicht ob's schon erwähnt wurde! Einer meiner faves:

"Echte Männer tragen Pink"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder so ähnlich auf Kel' Thuzad


----------



## Emgroll (10. Februar 2008)

auf vek´lor gibt es:
Ich morde für die Horde
Reallife vorhanden


----------



## Âleôx (10. Februar 2008)

Bei mir auf dem server Kel'Thuzad gibt es zb eine gilde die heißt  <Nackt vorm Pc>  oder
<ist allianz versichert>


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (10. Februar 2008)

mughtol

meep meep iam a jeep


----------



## LRM (10. Februar 2008)

War vorallem auf Allianzseite vor BC lustig:

<Shamantrainer>


----------



## Krazi (10. Februar 2008)

mein favo.
<rums bums berserker jungs>


----------



## bma (10. Februar 2008)

Ich hab ma eine gesehen:

"Gildenlos glücklich"
"Los Planos" <--- Bt, Hyial clear ^^  (Nathrezim soweit ich weis)

das geilste war:  "Karazjan"   ich hab den leader angelabert er meinte nur "ja wir haben uns da verschrieben"   WTF???


----------



## Schurkissimo (10. Februar 2008)

bma schrieb:


> Ich hab ma eine gesehen:
> 
> "Gildenlos glücklich"
> "Los Planos" <--- Bt, Hyial clear ^^  (Nathrezim soweit ich weis)
> ...



Karajan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Storn206 (10. Februar 2008)

<Die Horde der Allianz> Alligilde bei uns
<Def den Hof> ...genial


----------



## Shadowelve (10. Februar 2008)

Hab keine Lust 36 Seiten zu lesen, daher SORRY falls dieser name schon genannt wurde, aber ich hab mal im BG jemanden von der Gilde "RitzRitz we are EmoKidz" getroffen, hab das ganze BG lang nur gelacht^^


----------



## luXz (10. Februar 2008)

hehe ich kennde da 

ROFL aus Leidenschaft (ne gilde die 3tage bestanden ist ca.)#

Die Scharlachrote Latenz (i-wie geil^^)

Alt F Fear (in der bin ich mit meinem warri momentan)

Fear gewinnt (fear sprüche sind halt geil^^)

Unser MT spielt HDRO (xD)

und n guter arena team name

Aus zwei mach brei


und 
Ich morde für die Horde gibt au auf Krag'jin einfach nur geil!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikaru (10. Februar 2008)

Auf Dethecus ^^

>>>MiaSanAufKanaKinajausn<<<

lustig zu lesen ^^

mfg Nikaru


----------



## 1Boradar1 (10. Februar 2008)

Auf meinem Server (Terrordar) gibts ne Gilde die heißt
<Das Rudel Gewürzgurken> ^^


----------



## Bloodworrier (10. Februar 2008)

bei uns auf AT gibts ne Gilde <Ikea Clan> ^^ Spielernamen: Teppich, Vorhang etc^^

nais


----------



## Dogi (10. Februar 2008)

bei uns auf Lothar fand und finde ich den hier immer noch am genialsten 

"Die arme der Blutelfen"

*lach* was wollen die mit den armen ... sind beine nicht viel besser oder hat man da einfach nur ein "E" vergessen, weil es ARMEE heissen sollte^^ :-D


----------



## Alaniel (10. Februar 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> naja ist vlt nicht lustig aber auch nicht schlecht auf unserm server mug´thol
> <No Skill Just Luck>



no skill just luck <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leveliciouz (10. Februar 2008)

Dogi schrieb:


> bei uns auf Lothar fand und finde ich den hier immer noch am genialsten
> 
> "Die arme der Blutelfen"
> 
> *lach* was wollen die mit den armen ... sind beine nicht viel besser oder hat man da einfach nur ein "E" vergessen, weil es ARMEE heissen sollte^^ :-D



lol xD wer kommt auf so namen xD

also ich hab ma die <hartz IV empfänger> gesehn und das beste ist du musst wirklich einer sein um reinzukommen xD

leider vergessen welcher server


----------



## EliteOrk (10. Februar 2008)

<Bobo und die Hasenbande>
<Hartz fear>
<Nihylum>

was besseres konnt ich grad net auftreiben bzw. mich dran erinnern^^


----------



## bockert (10. Februar 2008)

naja ob das lustig ist ...  <Leecher naschen Kot> Hordegilde auf Rexxar

Screenshot


----------



## Sedita (10. Februar 2008)

Hatte nu keine Lust alles zulesen... 

auf Krag´jin gibts zb 


<Du hast mein Fahrad geklautt>

<Ichwardasnicht>


----------



## Varlor (10. Februar 2008)

Auf Mal`ganis gab bzw. gibt es die Gilden
< Die Gilde meiner Mutter > und
< Die drei lustigen Fünf > 

ist allerdings schon eine weile her, ka ob sich da seit Burning Crusade etwas geändert hat.


----------



## Vollkornbrot (10. Februar 2008)

den fand ich so geil XD

< Unser kleiner Pwnyhof>  http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=N...Pwnyhof&p=1

hab mich schlapp gelacht^^


----------



## Jroc (10. Februar 2008)

moinmoin
#
also bei uns auf dem server Dun morogh 

gibts 3 geile gilden namen 
1. FadKidsAreHardToKidNap<--------- einfach nur hamma 
2.lepra crew unti dead
3.Zwergen weitwurf crew 

HORDE 4 EVER (mfg jroc gilde morgenstern)


----------



## Shadowelve (10. Februar 2008)

Haha ja an FadKidsAreHardToKidNap kann ich mich erinnern, mal im BG übern weg gelaufen^^

Weitere Namen auf Senjin:
"Die Ente brennt"
"Im Klo brennt noch licht"
"Play Ego go Pro"
"RummsBummsPwnerjungs"
"Monkeys Reloaded"
"7 Zwerge"
"CriT HappenZ"
"Grandios et Bratwurst"
"Gruuls Eintopf"
"Hartz 4 Betatester"
"Hoffentlich Allianz versichert"
"New Boons"
"Alt F Fear" hat glaub ich einer schon genannt, ist ne Hordengilde bei uns
"Hordentlich aufs mowl"
"TeenageMutantNinjaLooter"
"Wu Tank Clan"


----------



## Boombull (10. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Auf den server lothar / Horde gibts ne gilde die heisst  ( Tod und Pein Gmbh )

und : Tel abim banana , 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Boomi


----------



## Fynn01 (10. Februar 2008)

Auf Durotan, eine Pvp Gilde:
''Hordecore''

Welche Fraktion das ist muss ich ja wohl nicht sagen.
Und Anfang 2007 gabs eine Gilde namens ''Wurstbrot of Steel'', hat sich aber aufgelöst


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (10. Februar 2008)

Angelverein Booty Bay
Fröhliche Weihnachten
ist ein Lilalaunebär
lebt von Hartz 4
Behind You
No Skill just Epix
Vitamin C
Affenjungs INC
is wicked sick
sinnless
Ziviler Ungehorsam
Krawall und Remmidemmi


----------



## Geowin (10. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Besser Essen Inc               -   Mitgliedschaft erfordert als rl Beruf Koch^^
Arathi Angelclub                -    Ja - sie tun es im BG
So a scheiss
iwoasnet

und mein Persönlicher Favorit
CSI - Madmortem


----------



## Shadowelve (10. Februar 2008)

CSI gibts bei uns auch paar, CSI Darnassus, CSI IF, CSI Orgrimmar etc etc... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkFryza (10. Februar 2008)

Weiß nimmer welcher Server das war, aba mein favorit ist:

-Alllianz versichert-   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (10. Februar 2008)

Auf Tirion gibbet noch:

Oops,i critted again 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flingsh (10. Februar 2008)

auf Echsenkessel:

<imbananen>
<critter der tafelrunde>


----------



## SpecialAgent (10. Februar 2008)

<Handwerkswaren> ... als bankgilde find ich es witzig 

mfg


----------



## Fast Jack (10. Februar 2008)

Anub'arak

<Deine Mutter ist mein Epicmount>


----------



## Kroshi (10. Februar 2008)

"Unser MT spielt HDRO"


----------



## N1ghtwalk3r (10. Februar 2008)

Hier bei mir auf aegwynn seh ich ab und an welche aus der gilde
"lords of death parasites"
Finde dass sich das einfach nur krank anhört. denk ma ,dass das sone kindergilde is die hart sein will oder so xD


----------



## Deynarah (10. Februar 2008)

Auf dem Rat von Dalaran (Allianzseite):

- Glücksbärchis
- Käsefreunde Sturmwind
- Lachend ins Fegefeuer
- Erdschock
- Team Zuckerwatte
- Crit happens
.
.
.


----------



## Capony (10. Februar 2008)

Meine Favoriten :

<Die SuperSuperSuperSuperGilde>

<MüsliMüsliMjamMjamMjam>


----------



## Thorim (10. Februar 2008)

-Beep Beep I'm a Jeep
-A Warlock stole my iPod
-Rodelverein Everlook


----------



## Pandur87 (10. Februar 2008)

China Farmer Inc
Berittene Gebirgsmarine


----------



## Zerosven (10. Februar 2008)

Realm: Nazjatar

Die dümmsten ...

- <Kellerkinder>   (Name ist Programm xD)
- <Ist ein Kacknoob>


----------



## LethalDoze (10. Februar 2008)

germanys next top hordler is auch geil


----------



## Mazzader (10. Februar 2008)

Auf Nefarian (mein Ex-Server, wo btw auch Monolith, der Post-Eröffner herkommt^^) gibts die Gilde Nefarians Next Topmodels^^


----------



## Missii (10. Februar 2008)

Ich hab letzten mit meinem Hordler im bg "Ich putz hier nur" gesehen fand ich auch total geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MuschL@Eredar (10. Februar 2008)

eredar

"hui hui pfui"
"dont kill me im jesus"
"pala blase weg"
"die kloreichen bänker"
"ich bank du nix"


----------



## Wolfbyte (10. Februar 2008)

LOL,

also ich lag hier teilweise schreiend unterm Tisch.

Haben bei uns auf Blackhand noch n Arenateam bestehend aus zwei Def Tanks:

<Die Manamonster>

und ein weiteres:

<Die Tourettefeen>

So wie die Gilde auf Seiten der Horde:

<Elite Hupen XXL> (den fand ich echt gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

MFG

Askar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stanner (10. Februar 2008)

Meine twinkgilde ^^

<Uns will sonst keiner>

also ich will mich ja net selber loben aber ich finde den namen einfach nur genial ^^ und es wird nie einen besseren gildennamen geben ^^


stanner


----------



## razaros (10. Februar 2008)

meine gilde heißt <die geistig verwirrten> xD







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0X (10. Februar 2008)

Twinkgilde von mir und meinem freund heißt 
<AllOneRouge>

Mein Twink issen pala Oo

Und Rouge ist mit Absicht so geschrieben xD


----------



## Wuchst (10. Februar 2008)

Auf Theradras gibts ne Gilde die sich <Dont touch sonst klatsch> nennt XD und die <Gummibärenbande> is hier auch vertreten.
Dann gibts noch <Die Schlümpfe>


----------



## Smoleface (10. Februar 2008)

<Das oder Die Baum>

oder 

<Badeverein Ogrimmar>


----------



## simion (11. Februar 2008)

ich hab mich gerade todgelacht: IM Klo brennt noch Licht


----------



## Arakon79 (11. Februar 2008)

Die lustigsten die mir bisher begegnet sind:

Bund der fiesen Gartenzwerge
Die alten Säcke (oder so ähnlich)
Streusselkuchen
... ist ein Miststück
Whine, Wipe und Gesang

Wo wir gerad dabei sind die beklopptesten Charakternamen:

Gelumpe
Keiner (Keiner lacht... rofl)
Silenthunter (ist aber ein Krieger)


----------



## Raorkon (11. Februar 2008)

Ich fand toll das sich mal welche auf Todeswache "Rebellen der Allianz" nennen wollten. Nur war das schon vergeben so das sie mit *räusper* : "Rêbêllên dêr Âllîânz" rumgelaufen sind. Nur wie betohnt man das ???


----------



## Sh00ter (11. Februar 2008)

Ich kenn nen Frostmage der "Firehero" heißt :>


----------



## Smoleface (11. Februar 2008)

und ich nen Magier der Magier heisst... wie einfallsreich -.-


----------



## krakos (11. Februar 2008)

<klaut bei kik>


----------



## Smoby (11. Februar 2008)

Gibt auch noch <Deine Mutter klaut bei KIK>
und aufm Zirkel des Cenarius <Die armen Zigeuner>


----------



## BlackGoku (11. Februar 2008)

bliblablubbman schrieb:


> <in your face>
> <clapyourhandsandsaypwnd>
> <Endstation Biberpuff>



das mus sen jin sein oder?


----------



## Xandars (11. Februar 2008)

Allianzversichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (11. Februar 2008)

ich hätte da noch:
<Hordentlich aufs Maul>
<nHordish by nature>
<crit happens>
<Billy die lachende Wurst>


----------



## Juliy (11. Februar 2008)

Dass Beste fand ich: ''Stop Wayne is calling xD''


----------



## Margol (11. Februar 2008)

Im BG hab ich letztens einen von <Königliche Wurstgarde> gesehn...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EXTR3M3 (11. Februar 2008)

ich hab den rang erbarmungsloser gladiator
da hab ich mir ma den spass gemacht und mir eine gilde erstellt,
die gehießen hat <ist digge Maschine> 
das sieht dann so aus:  
 Erbarmungsloser Gladiator Sittinbull
          <ist digge Maschine>

oder einer hat ma <Mr Epic>  unterm namen gehabt


----------



## jojo10 (11. Februar 2008)

huhu ich habe auf Echsenkessel auch eine Gilde <Thralls Rasselbande>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber die anderen die ihr schon gepostet habt finde ich auch gaaanz toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## meckermize (11. Februar 2008)

-Powerschlübber

-Hordentlich aufs Maul

-Die Frechen Früchtchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meckermize (11. Februar 2008)

Ahja und 


-Tanzclub on Sturmwind xD


----------



## Esgarothan (11. Februar 2008)

Früher auf Mug´thol: 

Gemeine Kuhumschupser (wirklich so geschrieben)


----------



## Foxtail (11. Februar 2008)

Sinnlos in Azeroth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Gildenname verkörpter einfach Gefühle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haemerchen (11. Februar 2008)

mein favorit is : Booty Bay Beach Boys   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FDH (11. Februar 2008)

Horde GmbH und Kuh KG ...... hammer name ^^


----------



## TheEmperor (11. Februar 2008)

Naja so Namen wie:

<Knights of Dragon>
<Waffen des Grauens>
<Satans Elitearmee>
<Die fünf furchtlosen Drei>( oder so ähnliche Zahlen, natürlich mit weit über 20 Mitgliedern)
<ShadowNinjas>

Die meisten dich ich so gesehen habe, waren hier schon zu lesen.


----------



## Zernia (12. Februar 2008)

Alles andere ist Pnisneid :>


----------



## ego1899 (12. Februar 2008)

"Wenn Elfen helfen" fand ich immer gut... Aber "Hordentlich auf Mowl" is schon Bombe... xD


----------



## Rexo (12. Februar 2008)

Deine Mudda heilt auf die silberne hand und so was  auf rp server 

die hat genau ein Mitglied


----------



## Efelion (12. Februar 2008)

aso bei uns auf mal'ganis gibts:

crit happens
hut ab, der ging gut ab (lol)
the next uri geller (mal im bg gesehen^^)
allianzversichert
und viele andere, die hier scho genannt wurden


----------



## Rexo (12. Februar 2008)

??the next uri geller geht das nicht gegen Copy right?


----------



## Shadowelve (12. Februar 2008)

BlackGoku schrieb:


> das mus sen jin sein oder?



Ja sind auf Sen'jin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab letztens "I have a big PvPnis" und "PigBenis" im BG gefunden. Scheint dem GMs wohl ned anstössig genug zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonestorm (12. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe mal auf Madmortem und im BG folgende Gildennamen gesehen:

Thralls Pizzaboten
Kalimdors next Topmodel
Angelverein Kalimdor eV


----------



## Hypochondria (12. Februar 2008)

Es gibt abeer auch richtig bescheuerte Gildennamen
zB auf Nera´thor

-ist eine Analfee
völlig bescheuert wer geht denn da rein bitte?

aber wir haben auch sowas wie
-ist sexy
-dreht pornofilme (oder wares es erotikfilme??naja so in der art auf jedenfall)


aber besonders geil find ich immernoch
-GiveEpixsOrKittieDies


----------



## Infernallord (12. Februar 2008)

@Shadowelve

das is eh nur ne twinkgilde die eher aus unserem alten 5er team entstanden is ^^ waren viele von <schmiert dir eine> drin aba
ich glaub mitlerweile aufglöst oder nur noch 1 -2 aktivere leute drin


----------



## eb88 (12. Februar 2008)

ich weiß nicht ob die schon erwähnt worden sind:

<Die zwei mächtigen drei>

<Q Stall>

...


----------



## Hypochondria (12. Februar 2008)

Die drei lustigen zwei 

gibt es auch noch auf Nera´thor


----------



## benbaehm (12. Februar 2008)

auf kil´jaeden:

- booty baywatch
- looks nice lets kill it


auf nem anderen server:

- tod durch snu snu

jedenfalls sind das meine favorites


----------



## Arakon79 (12. Februar 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> und ich nen Magier der Magier heisst... wie einfallsreich -.-



Ich kenne eine Priesterin namens "Zwischen"! Frag mich nicht was das soll...


----------



## Squix-rexxar (12. Februar 2008)

<gibt Milch> rein weibliche Taurengilde
<gibt auch Milch> (partnergilde) nur männliche Tauren

gibts leider beide nicht mehr


----------



## Lambiii (12. Februar 2008)

Erst neulich im AV:
30 cm unbuffed
Den fand ich gut^^


----------



## trivle01 (12. Februar 2008)

"echte fründe" immer wieder geil^^ 

(nein ich habe mich nicht verschrieben)


----------



## Garagos (12. Februar 2008)

Auf nathrezim gibs ne Gilde "ist ALLIANZversichert" ^^


----------



## Frank.Horrigan (12. Februar 2008)

Bavarian Body Batscherz *einfach toll die bayern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

ein freund von mir hat um nen andere freund zu ärgern die gilde:Nazjatar ist empfohlen* gegründet o.O auf Blackrock ist aber wieder dicht^^


----------



## pingu77 (12. Februar 2008)

Ein Paar lustige geildennamen vom Server Malygos:

<Kill mich und ich logg um>
<bis einer weint>


----------



## pingu77 (12. Februar 2008)

sry, doppelpost, könnte ein mod das bitte löschen?


----------



## Zoobesitzer (12. Februar 2008)

Kürzlich gesehen, wohl in Anlehnung an Allimania entstanden- Fellowship of the Ping


----------



## smoti (12. Februar 2008)

Ich hoff ich hab die Gilde nicht überlesen wenn ja sorry

Auf Taerar Hordenseite ..... CSI Orgrimmar

Find ich recht witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Youwontgetme (12. Februar 2008)

Ich find Gilden sind eher ungewollt lustig, wenn sie sich "Shadów Warriòrs of Blôddy Déáth Swôrds" oder so nennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayria (12. Februar 2008)

trivle01 schrieb:


> "echte fründe" immer wieder geil^^
> 
> (nein ich habe mich nicht verschrieben)




ist kölsch,
es gibt so´n karnevalslied "echte fründe, stonn zosamme"


fand die gilde "thunderbluff basejumpers" sehr witzig, haben aber leider aufnahmestopp (wen wunderts)


----------



## GoZaH (12. Februar 2008)

also ich kenn auf rexxar keine gildennamen aber was ich  geil fände wäre

<stealt Kills>
<Killsteal Gmbh>
<AFK am BG> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Februar 2008)

Ich hät noch aus Antonidas im Angebot:
"keine Freunde xD"
"Rent A GimP"
"OneManGang"
"Happyaua" (mein Favorit)
"Ich Roque"
"Die Pösen Prüder"
"Ein BashOr Kaffee"
"Ad Acta"


----------



## tpn (13. Februar 2008)

Ich hätte auf Vek'lor noch <lovly hatters> zu bieten ...

meine frage: wer gründet sowas und wer will sowas unter seinem namen zu stehen haben?


----------



## Vannara (13. Februar 2008)

Bei der Arguswacht:
Affen mit Waffen
Die Anderen
DieGroßeHorde (Wo nur voll wenige sind xD )
Todeskrallen:
Kill mich und ich mach Umlogg (19er PvP Gilde)


----------



## Xendrian (13. Februar 2008)

Auf dem KDV gibts noch die "Grillfreunde Winterquell"
und "Hordinär" (Hordeseite)


----------



## Meela (13. Februar 2008)

<hatkeinensexgehtaberkara> damals mit den Mitgliedern Lassmich, Randa, Dennsie, Willja -  eine Twinkgilde
<Fachschaft Kriegkunst> vielleicht nicht lustig, aber kreativ und leider aufgelöst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   - Leute, ich vermisse euch


----------



## sp4rkl3z (13. Februar 2008)

<denk dir einen bösen namen>

heute gesehen in der burg von SW auf Kargath


----------



## GrantelBart (13. Februar 2008)

<tote Kekse krümeln nicht> 

mein Favo^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Louis* (13. Februar 2008)

hiho

ich persönlich find

<Platt Haun Gang>

ganz amüsant! (da ich sowieso auf pvp stehe)

is eine horde - gilde, weiß leider nich auf welchem server... kenne die nur ausm bg!


----------



## Killerr (13. Februar 2008)

also auf gilneas gibts ne gilde die heist "Drirrs popo club" oder so ähnlich un dann noch eine wo ich nimma weis ob es die gibt " Bow Chica Bow Wow"


----------



## Himalaya (15. Februar 2008)

Ich sah auf der Nachtwache nen lustigen Gildenname :

"Sterben belebt den Geist"

Eine Untoten-Gilde

passt irgendwie    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bashery (17. Februar 2008)

Meine neue Gilde " Tarrens Mill und Bud Spencer"


----------



## Xelxzorn (17. Februar 2008)

Auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius.Ambossar,Kargath,Todeswache

-Gesangsverein Southshore
-Gummibärenbande
-Wir bremsen nicht für Gnome
-Tot sein stinkt
-CSI Orgrimmar
-Die Floders
-Kelly Family

und noch viele mehr... die ich aber schon längst wieder vergessen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ektomorph (18. Februar 2008)

...Kreatives Wipen
...ist in Behandlung
...mimimi


find ich immer wieder lustig :>


----------



## Faulmaul (18. Februar 2008)

Whine Wipe und Gesang


----------



## Surtos (18. Februar 2008)

Six Feet Undercity

Zwergen Weitwurf Kommando


----------



## derbolzer (18. Februar 2008)

also ich habe ne neue Gilde aufgemacht auf Blackrock mit dem name 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Die Sesamstraßengang"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltùi (19. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir auf dem Server "Wrathbringer"(der beste den es gibt nebenbei bemerkt)(= gibts auch schöne Namen wie zb. -"Hordentlich aufs Maul"oder auch ganz toll -"Familie Baum"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Da heissen dann alle was mit " OpaBaum " oder"MamaBaum" is halt ne PvP Gilde )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich auf Seiten der Horde *hehe


----------



## Minastirit (19. Februar 2008)

Bei uns hies ne erfolgreiche gilde
krabelgruppe
und 
temory guild name 

fand die 2 eigentlich geil ;D


----------



## Aeonflu-X (19. Februar 2008)

Zirkel des Zenarius-Salzstangen Gmbh


----------



## Stevster (19. Februar 2008)

Also auf Nathrezim gabs ma ne lowie gilde "Hordcore"... dann hat sich meine Twinkgilde die cih gegründet habe doch ein bisschen zu ner 70er gilde gemausert^^ Spartaner
dann gibts noch:
Badeverein Orgrimmar
sitzt nackt vorm PC
isn Twink
will nur spielen
(alles Hordler bis jetzt)
Club der dichten Töter (Ally)


----------



## Anduris (19. Februar 2008)

Bei Frostmourne gibts ne Gilde, die Pv Pirates heißt. Ist zwar nicht der lustigste Name, oder besser gesagt gar nicht lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber Kompliment von mir dass der Gründer von der gilde auf so nen Namen gekommen ist, muss einem erst mal einfallen, denn beim ersten paar mal Lesen hab ichs gar net geblickt was das heißen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (19. Februar 2008)

Auf Azshara:

"Hordisch by Nature" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"ist ein pupsi"
"bis einer weint"
"kokoskuchenbande"


besonders ulkig find ich: "wer das liesst ist doof"
auf die Frage, warum "liesst" und nicht "liest" - er mag halt die neue Rechtschreibung nicht und schreibts lieber nach der alten oO

"ok"

"Dunkelmondkartell"

Es gab auch mal so ne lvl 1 bankchar gilde ;D war auch nice, weiss aber nimmer, wie die heisst


----------



## Menora (19. Februar 2008)

auf Durotan  ToteKekseKrümelnNicht
                    Möchtegern Nihilum
                    is A Sêxy beast
                    This chicks own you


----------



## Shayderia (19. Februar 2008)

<Booty Baywatch>
<zweitbeste Gilde>


----------



## Blackdiablo1337 (19. Februar 2008)

neulich im av gesehen: Gruuls Next Topmodel
hat auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (19. Februar 2008)

Auf Rexxar gibts auch ein paar merkwürdige Gilden. "Too sexy for Ragefire" ist lustig, "The next Uri Gellers" nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lioness (19. Februar 2008)

Die drei lustigen Vier

Rotlicht Hordell


----------



## UD_Excentric (19. Februar 2008)

<Bock auf Bockwurst>

... zu finden auf EU-Die Arguswacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elahdriel09 (19. Februar 2008)

Auf Kargath:

<Insert scary name here>
<Bad Taste> ( an sich nicht lustig aber wer den Film kennt weiß bescheid)
<Horden AG>
<hat die macht>
<will nur spielen>

gibt mit sicherheit lustigere aber einfallsreich sind se


----------



## Flapp (19. Februar 2008)

<Xos macht kein Dmg>

versteht man nur wnen man den sinn kennt^^

Xos ist einer der besten off warri arena spieler auf unserem server daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brennus Magtus (19. Februar 2008)

ka obs die noch gibt...aber
auf Kult der Verdammten gab es mal eine Gilde
diehierß <Tut Tut ich komme>
und sonst kenne ich nur noch
<Judäische Volksfront> und
die <Volksfront von Judäa>
waren kurz nach Release Ally Gilden
von <Always live on the bright side>


----------



## CoHanni (19. Februar 2008)

auf unserem server echsenkessel:

< die milch machts>

xxx <spielt mit lenkrad>

xxx < wants to buy EPIC kekse>

und im bg gesehen < warsong most wanted>

mehr fällt mir im mom nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (19. Februar 2008)

Ich bin in der Gilde lemmiwinks auf Gul´dan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sie nicht kennt sucht auf youtube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Lemmiwink kam in Southpark vor =)


----------



## Jerlok (19. Februar 2008)

<Endstation Massengrab>   find ich mords funny


----------



## Black Muffin (19. Februar 2008)

So, ich zähle jetzt mal alles auf, egal ob es die Gilden noch gib oder nicht.

<Die Schleimbarger>
<hatkeinensexgehtaberkara
<Schnee im Sommer>
<Fun Bluebaer>
<Fear gewinnt>
<Die Spaten vom Dienst>
<Klein aber oho>
<bremst auch für Gnome> 
<Thunderbluff Basejumping
<Tauren Steakhouse>
<dei mudda klaut bei kik>
<Oo>
<pevaupe>
<Axia>


----------



## Talismaniac (19. Februar 2008)

<sitzt nackt am Pc> haaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
ROFL omg xD ich kann nimmer hahahahahahahahahahah *wegschmeiss*
muahahaha der is sooooo gut


----------



## Black Muffin (19. Februar 2008)

Weiss noch einen

<Gnome vs. Schlümpfe>

war pre bc eine der besten gilden auf unserem realm


----------



## Hamstax (19. Februar 2008)

<a rouge stole my bike>

<fat kidz hard to kidnap>


----------



## Kàlì (19. Februar 2008)

<Hoffentlich Allianz versichert>
<Sterben belebt den Geist>


----------



## Sûmy (19. Februar 2008)

...


----------



## warloc (19. Februar 2008)

ich wollt ja die gilde "hordentlich aus mowl" vom blutkessel nehmen aber da ihr die schon genannt habt muss ich wohl ma überlegen...


----------



## Elesmer (19. Februar 2008)

ich habe bei seite 11 aufgehört zu lesen, also hoffe ich, dass die noch keiner genannt hat:

Auf ANETHERON:

<Hat Aneregen in der Hose>!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meiner meinung nach immernoch die beste!! 
(ok, <crit happens> oder <hordentlich...> ist auch nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Jakumo (19. Februar 2008)

Auf Rajaxx gibt es eine süße kleine 6 Personengilde (5 Blutelfinnen und 1 Trollin) mit dem Namen:

<Dämetsch GehämbeHa>

Wo diese Gilde auftaucht, wird jeder Pala verrückt (bis zur Angstblase)!!


----------



## warloc (19. Februar 2008)

@ black muffin biste etwa auch vom blutkessel ? die gilde "axia" is auf unserem server die beste (sind die einzigsten die bt und hyjal raiden)


----------



## Cerboz (19. Februar 2008)

Bei uns auf Blackrock:

FBI Brachland
     und
Du nervst, geh sterben !


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (19. Februar 2008)

bei uns gibt es 

Sanitäre Anlagen
Bier macht schön

und ich will eine schurkengilde eröffnen

"Van Achtern" da ist der name programm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (19. Februar 2008)

ich war mal in einer (Sen'Jin war das damals glaub ich noch) gabs eine die hieß MOWL war da drinne und sie sagten dass es eine abkürzung für "Männer Ohne Wirkliches Leben" Steht xD

Das fand ich sehr lustig


----------



## CoHanni (20. Februar 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> ich war mal in einer (Sen'Jin war das damals glaub ich noch) gabs eine die hieß MOWL war da drinne und sie sagten dass es eine abkürzung für "Männer Ohne Wirkliches Leben" Steht xD
> 
> Das fand ich sehr lustig



die gilde gibts in GW auch wurde von dort vielleicht sogar von ehemaligen GW spielern abgeschaut


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (20. Februar 2008)

auf anub arack gibt es gilde auf ally seite Böse Mädels


----------



## dianteli (20. Februar 2008)

Ich hab gestern  

"Twink but Evil" 

gesehen  -  fand ich ganz lustig.


Und noch den 
"Silbermond Tanzverein"


----------



## Sharqaas (20. Februar 2008)

Booty Bay Beach Boys <<< gab es mal glaub ich auf kdv aber bin mir nicht sicher ...


----------



## Menora (20. Februar 2008)

hab ne lustige idee ne 19er draenei pvp gilde namens <Blau und schlau> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boulder (20. Februar 2008)

ich fand letztens ganz lustig, ne allie-gilde

"aktiviert Abwehrkräfte"


----------



## boulder (20. Februar 2008)

ich fand letztens ganz lustig, ne allie-gilde

"aktiviert Abwehrkräfte"


----------



## boulder (20. Februar 2008)

ich fand letztens ganz lustig, ne allie-gilde

"aktiviert Abwehrkräfte"


----------



## turalya (20. Februar 2008)

die ersten die naxx clear hatten (und bt) waren nihilum auf magtheridon...


----------



## Ikku (28. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal nicht alle 43 Seiten durchgelesen, aber ich hab auf Blackhand (und halt in BG's) schon folgende gesehen:

<Camp me to see my Main>  (War ich auch mal mitm Twink drin :>)
<Whine Wipe und Gesang>
<Gruuls Next Topmodel>
<Feel my big PvPnis> (musste aber umgeändert werden, heißen jetzt glaubsch "I know you feel it")

Ahjo, gibt bestimmt mehr ^^


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (2. März 2008)

Keine Ahnung mehr auf welchen Realm das war, aber das war 2005 in den Anfängen von WoW, da sah ich eine Hordengilde mit dem Namen

<Hordisch by Nature>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da musst ich gleich an fettes Brot denken und mal das Liedchen singen "Hordisch, uh, uh, uh... Hordisch by Nature, Hordisch..." *g*

Edit: Ach verdammt, auf Seite 42 wurde die Gilde schon genannt -.- Aber auf Azshara, und da hab ich nie gespielt, das war auf jedenfall nen anderer Server, ich glaube Lothar, das war mein erster Server damals.

Aber bei Gilden wie "New Orc Gankees" musste ich echt lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich spiel auf einem RP Realm, da sind solche Namen unpassend und tabu *g*
Seh grad auf Seite 41 das es auf dem KdV "Hordinär" gibt... naja, klingt nicht sehr nach Rollenspiel, und auf dem Server spiel ich -.-


----------



## Crystania (2. März 2008)

Hordentlich aufs Mowl gibts auch überall XD 

ich find ja <geh weiter ich drop nix> geil ^^

MfG Cry

Btw, gz zum dreifach Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menon der stille (2. März 2008)

auf lordaeron gibs:
Afk liebe machen
und auf nethersturm:
schiesseisenimporte og


----------



## Orkalex (2. März 2008)

Mein persönlicher Favorit : "Arthas Next Topmodel" und "Das untere Drittel"


----------



## agrippina (2. März 2008)

ich hab' nicht alles gelesen, aber auf frostwolf find ich 

<Will in keine Gilde>

ganz pfiffig ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbachar (2. März 2008)

Meine Gilde heißt "Wayne"


----------



## Danterockz (2. März 2008)

Auf Teldrassil sind noch unterwegs:

<Gnomtreter> (mein persönlicher Favorit XD )
<Die Saufende Horde>
<Gief Ehre>
<Übel und Gefährlich> (kommt gut wenn man nen b11 Pala spielt ^^ )


----------



## Evilchemist (2. März 2008)

mein absoluter Favorit (von nem Kumpel (ig Troll!)gegründet)

mehr Trolleranz!


----------



## Grinch13 (2. März 2008)

auf anub'arak: Die horde klaut bei aldi ^^


----------



## Kiros0017 (2. März 2008)

Auf Anub'arak:

Eierlikörclub Sen'Jin
Die Horde klaut bei Aldi

mehr fällt mir vom Server grad net ein^^

edit: mist zu spät


----------



## Blooddrunk (2. März 2008)

Auf Das Syndikat Hordenseite:

+ Hordentlich Aufs Mowl
+ Freibier für die Horde
+ und mein Favorit "Aufbauhilfe Ironforge"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (2. März 2008)

Abwasser schrieb:


> Aufm Malygos server gibts ne gilde die heisst <ugly> ^^



Die würd ich sowas von sofort joinen.
Ugly ftw.


----------



## Zhou Tai (2. März 2008)

Ich hab auf dem server Todeswache die gilden 
Rosa Schlüpfer 
Die Glücksbärchen


----------



## Caihywe (2. März 2008)

Betreutes Sterben eV auf Lordaeron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georg217 (2. März 2008)

Niggas auf Crack.

Dafür hat der Gleader gleich die gilde gelöscht bekommen und Wochenbann =).


----------



## Ulsa (2. März 2008)

Gestern hab ich im Alteractal (Glutsturm) jemanden von der Gilde <OMG Lasercats MEW MEW> gesehen. Ich muß jetzt noch drüber grinsen.


----------



## PurePoison (2. März 2008)

Gruuls Next Topmodel

oooder

Bück dich Elf!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelys (2. März 2008)

Zu alten Zeiten gabs mal:

"JugendtrainiertfürOnyxia"

"Bonsai Boys"

"MAD ASSasSINs"


----------



## A-N-N-A (2. März 2008)

<MAMA ES BLUTET> auf Thrall/Horde


----------



## zificult (2. März 2008)

bei gibts : "schmiert dir eine" aufm server^^


----------



## monkeyflash (2. März 2008)

plz MTV P I M P my Server ^^ auf dun morogh


----------



## ImBroke (2. März 2008)

Auf onyxia gibt es eine gilde die heißt "A rogue stole my bike" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headsick (2. März 2008)

Norgannon
-Du nicht nehmen Kerze


...schön wäre auch : XXX <Muss mal>

-mfg-


----------



## Seraphus (2. März 2008)

mein Favorit 

>>A Rogue stole my skill<<
>>Fat kids hard to kidnapp<<


----------



## Fruchttiger (2. März 2008)

Das Allerschlimmste was ich mal auf Alleria gesehen habe:

"Packt der Allianz" 

OGOTT was hab ich mir da aufm Kopf gehauen.
Als ich dieses wohl 12-jährige Kind über diesen Rechtschreibfehler aufklärte, kam als Antwort "Pakt der Allianz gab es schon, deswegen hab ich den genommen."
Ja nee is klar.^^ (PS: Die gab es nicht lt. Arsenal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Die beste Gilde ist MEINE -> Warum liegt da Stroh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (2. März 2008)

Fruchttiger schrieb:


> Die beste Gilde ist MEINE -> Warum liegt da Stroh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na ich weis nicht ob man darauf stolz sein sollte diesen satz zu kennen^^


----------



## Fruchttiger (2. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> na ich weis nicht ob man darauf stolz sein sollte diesen satz zu kennen^^



Es kommt jedenfalls immerwieder ein Grinsen bei Mitspielern auf, die mich dann nett fragen .. Maske...^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## th3_faker (2. März 2008)

<spielt mit Lenkrad>


----------



## gothicvoice (2. März 2008)

Also ich gehöre auf Arygos der Gilde
"Fussgänger der Apokalypse" an... auch nett, oder?


----------



## Kemot (2. März 2008)

auf blutkessel:

gnome technical beats und natürlich das hordnungsamt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaoze69 (2. März 2008)

Death Legans...

Ich hab dann gefragt was das heißen soll, der jenige meinte das hieße tote Legenden. Ich hab ihn drauf hingewiesen dass es dann dead Legends heißen sollte, aber er meinte nur dass er es nunmal death legans geschrieben haben wollte. Dann hat er mich noch ewig zugespammt Ich sollte ihn gefälligst Verlies ziehen, dann dürfte Ich auch in seine "imba" (sic!) Gilde. Soviel dazu.


----------



## Headsick (2. März 2008)

<Hordentlich Allianzversichert>

...falls bisher ungenannt


----------



## Anoth (2. März 2008)

blackhand:

lachend in die kreissäge

hudge good....


----------



## Caymen (2. März 2008)

Hab mit ein paar Freunden die PvP-Twink-Gilde
" Kranke Subjekte " erstellt. (Allianzseite) ..
... Auch nett oder ? ;D


----------



## Nemaras (2. März 2008)

Hi 

auf einen meiner alten Server wo ich gespielt habe gab es die Gilde Wenzelbacher Bergjugend


----------



## Ghazkull - Ungoro (3. März 2008)

meine Lieblinge: FC Tarrens Mühle und xxx <sitzt nackt vorm Rechner>


----------



## Autark (3. März 2008)

wie zu beginn schon mal genannt, gibt es auch bei uns aufm server (mithrilorden) die gilde <hordentlich aufs maul> aber mein favourite ist die gilde <ach sie suchen streit>
schönen gruß an die böhsen onkelz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (3. März 2008)

<Werbefläche zu vermieten> auf Norgannon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (3. März 2008)

WeisserWolf schrieb:


> und die ysera - highlights:
> 
> - heilige Häschen
> - knights who say ni (genau, die ritter der kokosnuss lassen grüssen ^^)
> ...



genauer genommen sind die Knights who say Ni
ne alte daoc-gilde von lyo-alb

habe habe noch ne neue: 
aggro ogrimmar


----------



## commanderf (3. März 2008)

<WaldfruchgtmandarInen> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiemgard (3. März 2008)

Bei mir auf Teldrassil gibt´s ne Gilde die heißt "Begleiter von Schneehase" und die haben alle Schneehasenpets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DummKow (3. März 2008)

<Saunaclub Melanie>


----------



## steleon (3. März 2008)

Bei uns gibt es noch "Freunde der Muschel"


----------



## Darthlaw (3. März 2008)

Afk liebe machen


----------



## Athanasios12 (3. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> na ich weis nicht ob man darauf stolz sein sollte diesen satz zu kennen^^


#
also wer das nicht kennt.
Knights who say Ni, ist echt gut, aber mien Favourit ist immer noch die 5 lustigen 4


----------



## mattenowie (3. März 2008)

auf shatrath gibt es

"wir suchen keine gilde"

"pommes bude" (hatte ich mal in schlingendorn gesheen als ich einen meiner twinks hochzockte, seit dem nie wieder. weis also net ob es die noch gibt


----------



## KuL (3. März 2008)

wie wärs mit Hartz IV PowerGaming war ich ma drinn^^


----------



## Gunlet (3. März 2008)

Auf Mannoroth gibts ne gilde die heißt "Hat den größten"


----------



## Yagilius (3. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fand das sooo geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradeo (3. März 2008)

CSI-Ironforge ist auch ganz schick ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kretain (3. März 2008)

Auf Tichondrius Hordenseite: <Thunderbluff Basejumpers>


----------



## mav1 (3. März 2008)

Auf Frostwolf gibts unter anderem diese lustigen und coolen Gilden:

< LF A HEALER AND THREE DD > (nur ein Krieger mitglied)
< Hau mich und ich log um > 
< GG MAN > (geilster Gildenname wie ich finde :O)
< sitzt nackt vorm Rechner >
< OLOLOL PVP GUILD >


----------



## Crâshbâsh (3. März 2008)

auf anetheron gibts noch diese (wie ich finde bekloppten namen

<Name>
<Ist ... (böse;klein;schön  etc. pp)

und dann kenne ich noch vom bg einegilde 

<not my account>


----------



## Kiemgard (3. März 2008)

Auf Teldrassil tummelt sich auch ne Gilde die sich "Dönerbude" nennt, deren Mitglieder "Kebap" usw. heißen

Finde ich ehrlich gesagt mehr dämlich als lustig


----------



## Vinnie (3. März 2008)

Server Arthas:

Arthas next Topmodels

oder 

Ist AFK Liebe machen

Finde die Namen auch schon net schlecht ^^

Greetz me


----------



## PickelBee (3. März 2008)

Auf der Silbernen Hand gibts folgende Gilden auf Alli-Seite:
Rettet die Murlocs 
Kleine Helden (fast ausschließlich Gnome)


----------



## Darkxman (3. März 2008)

tichondrius:

*Pju pju lasergun*


----------



## Cirric (3. März 2008)

Bei uns (shattrath) heist ne PVP gilde: <Lachend in die Kreissäge>^^

die <Spaßbremsen> sind auch ganz gut^^


----------



## Mauridon (3. März 2008)

Tote Kekese krümeln nicht
Die Milch machts


----------



## Colafreak (3. März 2008)

Auf meinem server(tichondrius) fand ich so 19er pvp gilde am coolsten Taka Tuka Pirates =) war da acuh drin und sind immer stammi bg reingegangen und innerhalb von paa mins gewonnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja die hat sich dann aufgelöst und ich hab dann ne gilde gegründet die heist:Rumsey Rum und CoxX ....
naja muss jeder selbst wissen was er davon hält sind halt nich lustig aber ich find die toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


btw gank mich hau mich etc und ich logg um gibs auf jeden server jeweils ally und horde seite min 3x und server is down und und und die ganzen gilden die hier shcon 3000x genannt wurden gibs wirklich auf jedem server und ich finds kacke ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

geiles thema habs noch nirgendwo anders gesehn aber bin auch nit so oft auf forums sondern lieber ingame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:auf destromath heist ne gilde:Michaela shattrath xD das is geiler name ^.^


----------



## Derago$ (3. März 2008)

bei uns auf "Blutkessel" gibs 

-BootyBayBeachBoys   
-Tollwutteletubbies

mfg


----------



## Dragonsdeath (3. März 2008)

bei uns gibts auch <Säuft unter Wasser> ^^


----------



## Dullmaster (3. März 2008)

in Planung:

<Wehe von Hinten!>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## becks117 (4. März 2008)

Jaja es gibt schon lustige Gildenamen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich persönlich finde : Ish Bin Stoif spröch mich nöcht oan! sehr charmant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sry das ich keinen Screen poste! 
mfg becks117


----------



## Andanwehn (4. März 2008)

Teldrassil Ally: <Gildenkölsch>


----------



## ICE-Q (5. März 2008)

Bei mir auf dem abyssischen Rat gibt es eine Gilde namens "CSI Westfall"


----------



## Kahil Zun'Jah (5. März 2008)

Forscherliga gibts <Kalimdor Jagdsportverein>

oder die 19er PvP Twink Gilde

<Warsong Bestattungs GmbH>


----------



## dreadfull (5. März 2008)

-> UnterleibsGaming <-

oO

gesehen auf Terrordar/allianz

^^


----------



## Bulltastic (5. März 2008)

Auf Zuluhed-EU gibt es folgende:

<sapped cows can´t say mow>
<Joghurt ohne Knochen>
<frisst kleine Kinder>
<Angelverein Ogrimmar>

..mehr fallen mir immo nicht ein xDD
..vllt später nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garim (5. März 2008)

server weiß ich nicht mehr. Aber "Die drei lustigen Zwölf" man habe ich da gut gelacht.


----------



## Zernia (5. März 2008)

Alles andere ist Pnisneid :>


----------



## Mankind.WWE (5. März 2008)

<Charname>
<bereit zu sterben>


----------



## dasGROT (5. März 2008)

klassiker... <trifft euch kritisch>

twinkgilde find ich <Warsong most wanted> geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /wave keldas
ansonsten

<hat volles Haar>

<die Milch machts>

<Angelverein Unterstadt EV>

<Mein Papa heut dein Papa> (<3<3<3<3<3)

<Gnomeregan Undercover>

und natürlich alles was auf <... der Allianz> oda <...der Horde> endet ... Ritter, Kämpfer usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisM1988 (5. März 2008)

Auf Krag'jin gibts oder gabs die Gilden "Die rosaroten Schlüpfer"... "Elfentangaschnüffler" und "Gnomkicker"

Kp obs die Gilden noch gibt^^

MfG Saataan


----------



## Webi (5. März 2008)

Hab mal im BG einen Tauren gesehen.
Gilde <Orden der Wuggawugga>

Find sie leider im Arsenal nicht mehr


----------



## Lordcocain (5. März 2008)

Auf Antonidas gabs mal <Badenixen Bootybay>


----------



## oOspiderOo (5. März 2008)

ÁUf dem Server Nazjatar
Don`t call me a Schnitzel
Aew you nacked
und seine firse Bande


----------



## jeli (5. März 2008)

<I crit on the first date>

und

<Schatzi und Schnuffi> ... Anführer waren wie man sich denken kann  Schatzi und Schnuffi ^^


----------



## dennis der player (5. März 2008)

Monolith schrieb:


> Wie der Titel schon sagt, lustige Gildennamen sind gesucht.
> 
> Habe in anderen Foren schon riesige Sammlungen gesehen, aber vielleicht kommt hier ja auch einiges zusammen, wenn nicht auch okay...
> 
> ...


ja wie wers mit die gemeinen diebe?


----------



## dennis der player (5. März 2008)

Monolith schrieb:


> Wie der Titel schon sagt, lustige Gildennamen sind gesucht.
> 
> Habe in anderen Foren schon riesige Sammlungen gesehen, aber vielleicht kommt hier ja auch einiges zusammen, wenn nicht auch okay...
> 
> ...


ja wie wers mit die gemeinen diebe?


----------



## Skatero (5. März 2008)

Am besten finde ich "GUCK NICH SO DU KNILCH" von Ysera^^


----------



## Ravor (5. März 2008)

bei uns gibbs : <Oops, I crittet> oder so ähnlich auf tirion

auf meinem alten sever Nozdormu gabs: Ich morde für die horde


dann gabs auch ma wieder so namen wie:

<Hab dich lieb>
<hasst dich>

aber die sind auch shcon wieder verschwunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fhawn (5. März 2008)

*hust* 'Krabbelgruppe'


----------



## NightCreat (5. März 2008)

i-wo i-wann mal geshen kp obs noch gibt

<Tierschutzverein Nagrand>

das lustige war das da einer in nagrand sein kürschnern geskillt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhschnuffel (6. März 2008)

Khalli schrieb:


> auf nathrezim gibt es eine gilde die "Orgrimmars Badeverein" heist xD


Auf Sen'Jin gibt es Nacktbaden in Bootybay!

Was man übringends auf jeden fall mal gemacht haben sollte ^^


----------



## Digitus2XT (6. März 2008)

des beste wo ich bis jetz gesehen habe auf nera´thor is guilde 

1. FC Crossroads (horde)
i love vagina (horde leider nicht lange )


----------



## kintaroohe (6. März 2008)

i soags glei i dropp nix - Ally Taerar


----------



## KurdishDesperado (6. März 2008)

auf nazjatar:

<wir hassen die allianz> (ist ne allygilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
<die präsidenten der welt>

naja mehr witzige hab ich nich nicht gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aslack (6. März 2008)

also gut finde ich 

Ich morde für die Horde, 
Thralls Pizzaboten und
United Chinafarmers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fundixi (7. März 2008)

auf Gilneas

Bund der alten Säcke
Bund fieser Gartenzwerge
Killerkarnickel von ARGH
ist ein Lilalaunebär
...


----------



## Demonaz (ME) (7. März 2008)

Auf Wildhammer (engl.).

- I break Gnomes And Laugh
- The Knights Who Say Nii


----------



## Neroxs (7. März 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier schon drin steht wenn ja sry dann hab ichs überlesen^^

Server Die Nachtwache
<CSI Stormwind>
<Tanzverein Sturmwind>


----------



## mgfhaki (7. März 2008)

so schreib jetz auch nochn paar her.. kann sein das die schon dastehen aber hatte keine lust alle 48 seiten durchzukucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sind in den 2 1/2 jahren die ich spiele so zusammengekommen.. sind auch ned viele da ich mir ja ned alles merke oder extra aufschreibe .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 <New Orc Gankees>
 <Uns will sonst keiner>
 <Pavianjungz INC> (lol)
 <Made in China>
 <Dirrty Son of a Lich>

lol das warn se ^^


----------



## Lurock (7. März 2008)

<Sapped girls cant say No>


----------



## Cyress (7. März 2008)

Auf Thrall gibts ne Gilde die nennt sich <Pink Plush Bears> wie groß die ist, weiß ich nicht, kenn nur einen, der da drin ist. =)
Schön finde ich aber auch <MAMA ES BLUTET>


----------



## Bloodflowers (7. März 2008)

Paxi & Fixi

Versteht nicht jeder, aber ein GM hats herrausgefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyress (10. März 2008)

Ach ja... auf Thrall gibt es noch die schöne Gilde (Name)<ist ein fieser Fettsack> meiner Meinung nach n bissl Geschmacklos, aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Villano (10. März 2008)

gnomengilden => "Westentaschenhelden" und "Tod von unten"


----------



## schmiedemeister (10. März 2008)

Afk eine rauchen find ich lustig


----------



## Shênya (10. März 2008)

Bloodflowers schrieb:


> Paxi & Fixi
> 
> Versteht nicht jeder, aber ein GM hats herrausgefunden
> 
> ...



*autsch* xD das nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorgh (10. März 2008)

<Gruppentod du Wipesstück> auf Gul'dan! *g*


----------



## GerriG (10. März 2008)

Auf Terrodar haben paar kollegen und ich haben ne Gilde aufgemacht, da wir eigtl nur Horde zocken, dort aber jetzt Alli twinken.
<Horde im Exil>


----------



## meckermize (10. März 2008)

Willmasta schrieb:


> - Beep beep I'am a Yeeplolz
> - und seine rosa Hemd
> - Pizzabote im BehGeh
> etc. Mehr fällt mir jetzt grad net ein ^^.
> ...




Das mit Pizabote ist imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die mit der Flagge hat die Nachtwache und Lordearon auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meckermize (10. März 2008)

Neroxs schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das hier schon drin steht wenn ja sry dann hab ichs überlesen^^
> 
> Server Die Nachtwache
> <CSI Stormwind>
> <Tanzverein Sturmwind>




Einer von der Nachtwache dabei *freu*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlokk (10. März 2008)

auf Kargath gab es mal die gilde :
"Big Tittz high critz"  gibt es aber glaub ich auch schon nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C41n3 (10. März 2008)

Hartz V Betatest oder
Hartz V Betaserver


----------



## cat75md (23. März 2008)

catwoman25776 schrieb:


> Auf Tirion gibt´s u.a.:
> 
> Polska Mafia (ein member heißt "Ich trag das")
> Die zu Boden Knuddler
> Unter die Arme Greif Gilde




eine Korrektur bitte: die Gilde heißt: Unter Arme Greif Gilde^^ 
aber schön zu lesen, das wir vom Namen her positiv in Erscheinung treten^^ ich hoffe doch auch vom Umgang und Auftreten in der weiten Welt von Azeroth her auch^^

Ganz liebe Grüße Catdiewilde von der UAGG^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krieger Magges (23. März 2008)

FFS missclicked my class




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver123 (23. März 2008)

Kellerkinder auf nethersturm ;D


----------



## Aberon (23. März 2008)

Habe keine Lust 49 Seiten durchzulesen also sorry wenns schonmal genannt wurde.

Auf Destromath nennt sich eine Gilde <Murlocs stolen my bike>.


----------



## Metatrom (23. März 2008)

mein absoluter Favorit^^

<Crit Happens>


----------



## heavy-metal (23. März 2008)

"Hat Fussel im Nabel"
"Vatos Locos"
"Sry zu Imba"


----------



## Megatherion (23. März 2008)

Letztens auf Blackrock gesehen:

<FOR CACAO U NEED MILK>

Musste ich ziemlich schmunzeln ^^


----------



## keough (23. März 2008)

<omgomgomgomgomg>

oder 

<Die drei lustigen vier>


----------



## Mirdoìl (23. März 2008)

Csi Gnomeeregan^^... mehr fallen mmir auch nich ein.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (23. März 2008)

KREBS MACHT FREI


----------



## TheDeathX (23. März 2008)

Meine Gilde auf Nathrezim heißt,

<nick> putzt hier nur

Sehr lustige Reaktionen bekommt man darauf besonders im BG =)

Greetz


----------



## Hol Ash (23. März 2008)

Bei uns auf dem Server Teldrassil gibt es eine Gilde mit dem Namen "Saunerclub Worbswede" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zajN (23. März 2008)

*<Morde für die Horde>* - Hordenseite/Sen'jin EU


----------



## Niggor (23. März 2008)

Dun Morogh - ROFL du spielst Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noForce (23. März 2008)

Server: Wrathbringer

<Hallo Wand>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3 hw


----------



## niksen (25. März 2008)

------> ooops i crit it again
------> dann reine weiblichecharsgilde: big critz and big tits
------> geile taurengilde: pasteurisiert homogenisiert
------> wolle rose kaufen
------> whipe und kinder (oder rinder? weiß nicht mehr ^^)
------> THIS IS ARENAAA


----------



## Gargonath (25. März 2008)

Khalli schrieb:


> auf nathrezim gibt es eine gilde die "Orgrimmars Badeverein" heist xD



Badeverein Orgrimmar heißt die gilde -_-


----------



## Rulana (25. März 2008)

Auf Durotan ^^ Abeitsamt Durotan


----------



## deHaar (25. März 2008)

aufm englischen Realm Neptulon gibts/gabs ne Gilde mit dem Namen: "I swear she was eighteen..."


----------



## Aleklight (25. März 2008)

hab auf Arthas gesehen " die wilden Wiesel"


----------



## Gegendieally (28. März 2008)

Bei uns gibts 
Lol er hat Rofl gesagt
Geh weiter ich dropp nix
etc


----------



## Grummi (28. März 2008)

hatte mal einen gesehen : <insert scary name here>


----------



## Bloodbone (28. März 2008)

Auf der ewigen Wacht die Horden Gilde Grillfreune Goldshire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (28. März 2008)

Weiß net obs dabei war, aber "Schalter des lichts" finde ich ganz nice.

Auch geil finde ich meine gilde, besonders lustig wenn man screenshots macht von der Gruppe! =)

Siehe sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jaffel96 (28. März 2008)

Bin gestern einem <Hüter der Keksdose> begegnet. *g*

Alli-Gilde aufm Konsortium


----------



## Dagonzo (28. März 2008)

Bloodbone schrieb:


> Auf der ewigen Wacht die Horden Gilde Grillfreune Goldshire
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auch mit dem Rechtschreibfehler?

Bei uns seit einiger Zeit eine Hordengilde mit den Namen:
"Allies klauen bei Kik"


----------



## Damatar (28. März 2008)

ka obs schon wer gesagt hat aber hier: die hordiphanten


----------



## Foris (28. März 2008)

sry vll gibts das ja noch nicht aber glaube auf nozdormu sind 2 gilden "Hordentlich aufs Mowl" und "Hordnungsamt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cythera (28. März 2008)

nicht wirklich lustig, aber.... <ist ein Emo>


----------



## zoman (28. März 2008)

<Affen mit Waffen >


----------



## hansdieteror (28. März 2008)

noForce schrieb:


> Server: Wrathbringer
> 
> <Hallo Wand>
> 
> ...





Oh einer von WB. Huhu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


<3 HW too.


----------



## maddin12345 (28. März 2008)

hatten mal früher eine 4-mann gilde:
        BLUBB
<Sohn von Gruul>


----------



## FrightNight (28. März 2008)

Smiles attacke!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curias (28. März 2008)

Auf dem Realmpool Blutdurst hab ich mal einen Magier gesehen mit <and two stealthed rogues> ^^ besonders in der Arena im 3 on 3 witzig


----------



## Flapso (28. März 2008)

<Sterbehilfe EV>   :>


----------



## karlcoxx (29. März 2008)

Kil´Jaeden :::

Living BOT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Devil May Care

HeuL DoCH (is meine ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

und mein Favorit <sinnlos Team>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtdrache (29. März 2008)

bin dun morogh gibs auch krasse gilden.

-trifft euch kritisch.

-kuscheltauren(hordegilde).


----------



## Jockurt (29. März 2008)

<Death Knight Trainer>


----------



## Monyesak (29. März 2008)

<club der dichten toten>

XD


----------



## Trixer1 (29. März 2008)

Auf Blackmoore gibts "Booty Bay Beach Boys" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (29. März 2008)

Der Absolut lustigste Gildename ist einer von einer nciht so bekannten Allianzgilde auf dem Server Malygos, die heißen "Your mother is my mount" XDDD


----------



## Trixer1 (29. März 2008)

Blackmoore
Booty Bay Beach Boys


----------



## Sp@rtan (29. März 2008)

Blackmoore gibts pipi in augen,players und so,Ôo


----------



## Irkirtark (29. März 2008)

Allmosen für die Hirnlosen^^ xD


----------



## Renkin (29. März 2008)

Auf Blackhand gibts ne Gilde die heisst <Die 3 Lustigen 5>


----------



## Kekskrümel (29. März 2008)

Auf Alleria gibt es eine Gilde auf Horde Seite, 
die heißt   <Tote Kekse Krümeln nicht>  !!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist der beste Gildenname den ich bis jetzt in WOW gehört oder gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Subucu (29. März 2008)

Hi 
also auf Kaz'goroth gibts de Gilde mit Namen  "Auf'm Klo brennt noch licht" oder so.


----------



## Parbleu (29. März 2008)

Hallo

auf meinem server gibts die Gilde Die Ludolfs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


fand ich irgendwie witzig,denn wer die mal im tv gesehen hat....omg.......



mfg


----------



## Schildkröt (31. März 2008)

Jut des läuft zwar eher unter argh dämlicher gildenname aber ich muss ihn loswerden

"ersguterjungen GMBH"      

schreibweise is orginal und net meine faulheit groß und klein zu schreiben


----------



## wurstfingerde (31. März 2008)

Thunderbluff Basejumpers


----------



## Phenomenon_Warlock (31. März 2008)

<a warlock stole my ipod>
<bis einer weint>

Und mein Persönlicher favorit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <Du kummst net rein>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder so ähnlich xD


----------



## Gundrabur10k (31. März 2008)

Ich hab mal auf nem server (name fällt mir grad nicht ein) die gilde gesehen "Gebäck Mischung"    in der hießen die mitglieder dann: Butterkeks, Streusel usw. und in der gildeninfo stand (so wurde mir erzählt): 

In 100g Gilde sind durchschnittlich enthalten:                   
3 tolle kekse                                                                         
10 halbe leibniz butterkekse                                                
4 ekliges Obst                                                                      
(!Achtung der Knüller!)
Kann Spuren von Guild Master enthalten                              

Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen sie ihren Arzt oder Apotheker

übersetzt:
in unserer gilde gibt es
3 Offizier
10 Mitglieder
4 Anwärter
1 Gildenmeister

Also wer auf die Idee gekommen das so zu nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2008)

Phenomenon_Warlock schrieb:


> <a warlock stole my ipod>
> <bis einer weint>
> 
> Und mein Persönlicher favorit
> ...



.. bei uns hies ne warlock gilde
go cry emo kid 

erinnerte mich immer an das bild mit
A warlock killed you
[release][post in the blizzard forum that warlocks are op]


----------



## Psyli (31. März 2008)

<Hordentlich Allianz versichert>
<Hordentlich aufs Maul>
<Kill mich und ich logg um>
<Angstblasen e.v>


----------



## Alion (31. März 2008)

Ich habe jetzt keinen Bock 51 seiten Durchzulesen, also entschuldigt, wenn es schon mal da war.

Auf Mannoroth gibt oder gab es mal folgende Gilden:
- Church of the Broun Bottle
- Im Klo brennt noch Licht
- Gank mich und ich logg um (twinkgilde)
- Besser Allianz versicher


----------



## Chenkoblaster (31. März 2008)

meine alte pvp gilde :

warsong putzkollonne

camp mich und ich logg um (hat jeder server)

HeartS FeaR

mfg


----------



## Aryjaa (31. März 2008)

Na ich hab schon gesehen

Name >and two stealth rouge<   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


>Kellerkinder<   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parbleu (1. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warsong putzkolonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

KellerKinder ist auch ein Brüller,find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antax666 (1. April 2008)

"MesserstechereiamBahnhof"


"Gebt uns Tiernamen"

natürlich beides Hordegilde..is ja auch nix für puffige N811en oder hüpfihüpfi Gnome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## th3orist (1. April 2008)

"OMFG ich zerhack dich!"


----------



## destyria (17. April 2008)

Meine 2 Gilden nennen sich

Die Allyban

und

Schwarzwälder Kirschhorde 

^^
also ich bin stolz auf mich ^.^


----------



## Shadaja (18. April 2008)

Huhu
also bei mir aufm Server (Norgannon) gibts ne alligilde die nennt sich <MöP>
und mhm...auf horden seite gibts ne gilde die heißt <geh weiter ich drop nix>
find das recht lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbapala666 (19. April 2008)

auf aman thul
ritz ritz we are amokidz
RoFl LoL


----------



## Scharamo (7. Mai 2008)

Auf dem Klo brennt noch Licht.


----------



## Fröggi1 (7. Mai 2008)

Auf Terrordar <Spieler Name> "ist geistesgestört"


----------



## Harkor (7. Mai 2008)

<Wir droppen nix>

und wir haben es ausprobiert ... die droppten wirklich nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (7. Mai 2008)

Harkor schrieb:


> <Wir droppen nix>
> 
> und wir haben es ausprobiert ... die droppten wirklich nix
> 
> ...



WAr nur pech ^^ Nochmal druff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacksmurf (7. Mai 2008)

Pfotenhauer schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Gildennamen von Teldrassil:
> 
> Mein Server ist down
> Nokia Connecting Horde
> ...




Noch nie gesehen :O


Hatten ma ne Gnom PvP Gilde gemacht <Zero to Last> Oder <Zero to eleven> Weis net mehr genau lang her : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gildenmitglieder: Zero, First, Second, Thirdy usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



70er PvP Gilde 

<Ich Morde die Horde>
<Insert thought Name>


----------



## champy01 (7. Mai 2008)

<Sparverein Goldhain>

<Chinafarmer GmbH>

<Justizvollzugsanstalt>


----------



## Urengroll (7. Mai 2008)

ich auch nicht..................^^


----------



## Oikaliptus (7. Mai 2008)

Nachtwache:

-Die Hörnchenbande II  (die I gab es aber nie^^)

-Wir sind Götter (btw: huhu pru :>)

und Allianzgilde: Allykiller


----------



## Riao (7. Mai 2008)

Auf Alexstrasza gibts <Booty Bay Beach Boys>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacksmurf (7. Mai 2008)

> Der Absolut lustigste Gildename ist einer von einer nciht so bekannten Allianzgilde auf dem Server Malygos, die heißen "Your mother is my mount" XDDD



Gibs auch auf Teldrassil aber, <Your Mother ist my *Epic*Mount>


----------



## Falkenbach (7. Mai 2008)

gab früher auf dem Server Arthas mal eine gilde (bin mir grad nicht mehr sicher ob allianz oder horde), die sich "Faule Studis" nannte.  selten so einen passenden gildennamen gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyreen (7. Mai 2008)

"mimimi" :-)


----------



## snooze.G5 (7. Mai 2008)

auf Nefarian gab es die Gilde "Share the Pain"

vorher mussten sie sich aber 2 mal umbenennen,

<sapped girls didnt say no>
und 
<jesus had a soulstone>

verstießen wohl gegen die konventionen


----------



## chinsai (7. Mai 2008)

naja ich glaub i-wo auf durotan ham wir "Wir nehmen Kerze"
und er bescheuerste name den ich je gesehen habe(war wahrscheinlich von nem 8-jährigen oda so ô.Ô): "Hohe Gilde" lol?


----------



## Blacksmurf (7. Mai 2008)

Kyreen schrieb:


> "mimimi" :-)




Kyreen vom server Teldrassil??!!


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (7. Mai 2008)

Also meine Favouriten sind:

- [Atomic Critten]
- [Sportfreunde Silithus]
- [Die Saubärenbande]


----------



## Larmina (7. Mai 2008)

Gab mal ein Arenateam (ja ich weiß hier gehts um Gilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Das hieß The cunning Linguists fand ich auch iwie witzich^^


----------



## reaper84 (7. Mai 2008)

Frostwolf

<Your Mum is my Mount>

Blackrock

<ur mum is my epic mount>


----------



## Irtan (7. Mai 2008)

mein Lieblingsgildenname von einer reinen Hexer PVP Gilde war:

<Fear gewinnt>

ich fands gut ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hattua (7. Mai 2008)

Auf Kult der Verdammten:

"Sabber und Rotz"
"Die Bierliebhaber"

Die eigene Gilde sollte mal "Die Blickfi**er" genannt werden. Ich will nicht ausplaudern wer das war, der Name wurde jedenfalls abgelehnt... :-)

Gruss

Hattua


----------



## Magician.^ (7. Mai 2008)

<DND>
<|Chuck Norris|>
<Wilder Elekk>


----------



## Chuckzz (7. Mai 2008)

Fünf Gegen Willy
Ist ein Opfer
Team Diebels
Allianz Hunters
Rent a Hero
Möbelhaus Vandenberg

uvm auf Anetheron Horde


----------



## Nick1414 (31. Juli 2008)

Weiß nicht mehr wo...

Allies im Wunderland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firemagican (31. Juli 2008)

Der Imba Muh Clan.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimiteri (31. Juli 2008)

"und die sieben zwerge"
allianz verischert (aber auf der hordne seite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
horden sterbehilfe ag


----------



## jagerr (31. Juli 2008)

Auf Arthas gab es mal die Gilde "Harz IV Power Gaming"^^ hat sich nur leider aufgelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann gab es die "Noggenfogger Gang" welche sich auch aufgelöst hat^^


----------



## _Yo_ (31. Juli 2008)

Auf Arthas Ally haben wir "Crit happens" =) die fand ich sehr gut^^


----------



## Sugaar (31. Juli 2008)

Also meine Favoriten sind: <Two Gruuls One Cup> 
                                       <Platt Haun Gang>
                                       <Fat Kids lagg in RL>


----------



## greenoano (31. Juli 2008)

Die besten Gilden auf Nethersturm sind:
-Pony Slaystation
-Don`t call it Schnitzel
-Sitzt nackt vorm PC

Mfg Tobsery 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (31. Juli 2008)

Nick1414 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht mehr wo...
> 
> Allies im Wunderland
> 
> ...


DER ist ja mal klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lala.y0 (31. Juli 2008)

Flapp schrieb:


> naja ist vlt nicht lustig aber auch nicht schlecht auf unserm server mug´thol
> 
> 
> <No Skill Just Luck>




die gilde wo ich drin bin heisst <No Skill Just Epics>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (31. Juli 2008)

Wie wärs mit...

Emo-Eulen (Moon-Kin Dudus)
Circulum Gladi (wtf oO ?)


----------



## Brataq´ (31. Juli 2008)

bei uns heißt eine Nefarian´s Next Topmodels 

find ich ganz lustig xD


----------



## Chaosos (31. Juli 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> Auf dem KDV: Grillfreunde Winterquell



Die Grillfreudne sind auch aufgelöst bzw. sind nur noch inaktive oder twinks drin da sie wir entweder aufegehört am oder gewechselt .

und Muritutri aufem KDV gibts aber auch nicht mehr und es gab mal oder gibt weiß ich nememr genau die Gilde Die Toten Leichen


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (31. Juli 2008)

Affenjungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


find ich ganz lustig


----------



## shartas (31. Juli 2008)

die gilde in der ich war als ich mit wow angefangen hab hieß 

... so far away

find ich ganz passend^^


----------



## Anubis89 (31. Juli 2008)

auch nett ist der name^^

"Kill mich und Ich log um"


----------



## Patirst (31. Juli 2008)

Sapped Girls can´t say No




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erriel (31. Juli 2008)

Muchaone schrieb:


> habe mal in bg eine gilde gesehen die hieß
> *die die niemand wollte*
> 
> recht lustig meiner meinung




Mucha oO Wenn du der Mucha bist den ich kenne, warst du mal auf Aman `Thul? ^^ Son kleiner pummliger Tauren Krieger? Wenn nicht verwechsel ich dich und entschuldige mich dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei uns auf Aman `Thul gibts jedenfalls sowas wie:
- Ritz ritz we are emo kidz
- Klingel der Horde
- Gnomes get drunk in a pub (o.Ä.)
- Die scharlachrote Latenz
- Gummibärenbande

Mehr fallen mir grade nicht ein. Sollte ich noch mehr sehen editiere ich sie noch rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoyd (31. Juli 2008)

Gibt so viele schöne Namen (und ich schau jetzt nicht nach, ob die alle schon genannt wurden):

"mit wipe, whine und Gesang" (Realmpool Verderbnis, ist mir mal im BG aufgefallen)
"MüsliMüsliJamJamJam"


----------



## Pirillo (31. Juli 2008)

ka ob es so eine gilde gibt...aber wenn ich mal eine mache wird die 

CAPSLOCK Raiders 

heisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rossitaure (31. Juli 2008)

bei uns:

"Gildenlos glücklich"
"macht hier nur sauber"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und auf nem andern server:

"Begleiter von Schneehase" - die laufen dann alle mit nem schneehasen als begleiter rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht lustig aus
(schneehasen.org) - leider gibts die gilde net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Shrukan (1. August 2008)

ist in Behandlung
Wuschelmeerschweinchen
RawlRawlRawl
Nihilum
SK Gaming

die letzten beiden, weil es so viele Nachahmer gibt. Und ich da einfach lachen muss, sorry. Weil sie nicht im Ansatz den Status eines echten Nihilums haben.


----------



## Belthar (1. August 2008)

also ich hab ma im bg gesehn

<RUDEL SCHMUTZIGER KETZER> find ich sehr nice is auch mit caps geschrieben^^
und auf frostmourne

<Hardcore Pwnography> oder so ^^


----------



## Darkdamien (1. August 2008)

ich finde "gnihihi" sehr witzig, muss immer schmunzeln wenn ich einen  von denen seh ^^
sehr originell finde ich booty bay beachbunnies oder thunderbluff basejumpers xD


----------



## Pauwee (1. August 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> <club der dichten toten>
> 
> XD



da kommt (für mich) .keiner ran!!!


----------



## sp4rkl3z (1. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Gab mal ein Arenateam (ja ich weiß hier gehts um Gilden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0NMrS7VdE0

Cunnin' Linguists ist ne Rap-Combo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atroniss (1. August 2008)

Wadenbeisser(Gnomengilde)


----------



## Wrigor (1. August 2008)

"Grillfreunde Winterquell" aufm Kult der Verdammten ;-)


----------



## Karius (1. August 2008)

meine zwei Favoriten bei uns sind:

<mag keiner> und
<no skill just equip>

die hab ich mir nämlich gemerkt ^^


----------



## Inar (1. August 2008)

Mein Favorit auf Ysera ist <Die Horde klaut bei KiK>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (1. August 2008)

achja, <vom poneyhoof> oder so ähnlich


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. August 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> achja, <vom poneyhoof> oder so ähnlich



Pwnyhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RvD ascoR (1. August 2008)

Lustige Gildennamen, ja?
Vorweg: ich habe nicht alle hiervon live gesehen, aber in Foren / Screens.
Die Sammlung stammt also nicht ausschließlich von mir, aber ich hatte mal einen lustigen Tag im WoW-Forum.

Genaug geplaudert!


- MüschJemüse
- hat nen Keks
- Allianzblut Spender
- Ich morde für die Horde
- we eat dwarfs / we eat gnomes
- Allianz der Horde (<- O,o)
- ist tot
- will kuscheln
- will doch nur spielen
- war schon immer der Letzte
- Warum liegt da Stroh
- Mobile Sterbehilfe
- Greifenmeister [Allianzchar hatte die Gilde, und war PvP geflagged - ging nicht gut aus.]
- Arbeitsamt
- Hordnungsamt
- Allies im Wunderland
- Priates of Booty Bay
- Come Honor Face
- Hartz Fear
- Hordcore
- Das Leben ist kein Pwnyhof
- Fat Kids lag iRL
- CSI Orgrimmar
- Wurstbrot of Steel
- Lokalisierungsopfer
- Blutiges Biergeschnetzel
- I have candy Get in the van
- Me so Hordey
- Jesus had a Soulstone


Und meine Favorites:
- Grand Theft Kodo
- Schreib doch n Ticket
sowie
- Blackjack und Nutten, welche zwangsumbenannt wurde in "Skat und Damen"


Einige nicht so originelle dabei, mich kümmert's nicht.


----------



## Badeye (1. August 2008)

Also ich find ja meine Twink Gile Lustig.

Das Ultimative Brötchen    G Leader is meiner Palrina Namens Brotoben^^


----------



## Carbonek (1. August 2008)

Die Lustigsten die ich kenne sind:

Kampf Nudeln

Hordler klauen bei Kik

jo und dat wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mal`Ganis (1. August 2008)

Auf Vek`lor: Your Mum is my teddybear




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ysdaliar (1. August 2008)

auf Ysera

-Eichhörnchen auf abwegen
-Baumschubser Heroes
-demnächst im Kino
-Damage gmbH und Co KG
-Fußpilz
-Rouges stolen my Bike
mehr fallen mir grad nicht ein ..

vielleicht standen auch schon welche hier ...war zu faul alle Beiträge zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thysos (1. August 2008)

Auf Ambossar

"Kein Abend ohne Wipe"


----------



## Korat88 (1. August 2008)

<lockt druiden mit süssem>

auf die Aldor


----------



## el-boom (21. August 2008)

Hier ne gesammelte Liste von mir:


-Pony Slaystation
-Ive got a big PvPness
-nine inch unbuffed
-sapped girls can't say no
-Dont touch, sonst klatsch
-Arbeitsamt Ehrfürchtig (bei mir auf Aman'Thul gibts/gabs die mal)
-Hordentlich Ausrasten
-Horgasmus
-Anonymen Alkorkliker
-Böhse Orkels

und mein absoluter FAV: Jesus was Soulstoned :>


----------



## Elito (21. August 2008)

<hat ein Schnuffeltuch> find ich ganz lustig^^


ausserdem haben wir mal auf allianz seite fun-getwinkt mit der gilde, haben dann ne gilde namens <Odem der Horde> erstellt und liefen damit in IF rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (21. August 2008)

daLord schrieb:


> Aluf Gilneas gibts es folgende Gilden namen:
> 
> Einmal "xxx - <Ist ein Lilalaunebär>" (von denn ist glaub ich auch einer hier im Forum aktiv) und :
> 
> ...


schön und gut..aber lustiger wärs gewesen statt: Du nicht nehmen Flagge - - - - >You no take flag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (21. August 2008)

mano mann 55 seiten ihr seid aber fleißig wenn mir was einfällt sga ichs euch mom ich schau rgad mal


----------



## Wray (21. August 2008)

weiß nich obs schonmal kam, aber "mit Blackjack und Nutten"


----------



## youngceaser (21. August 2008)

Also war grad ma drin welche ich cool finde ist rhabarber barbaren ist extrem geil dann gibts einen auf nem server da sind chars drin die heisen fenster [ ist ein teil vom Haus] und des hatl mit türe und so irgendwie komsich xD


----------



## Kanalleiche (21. August 2008)

Ich habe mich bereits köstlich über einige Gildennamen amüsiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Favoriten in Nethersturm: (wird nach und nach ergänzt)

Tisch vs. Kopf
Allys zum Frühstück


----------



## Sinfallon (21. August 2008)

Auf Malygos:

"Gildenlos aber glücklich"

aber ich würde ne Gilde nennen: "Begleiter von [Gildenmeistername]" xD
Gibts zwar schon aber einfach zu geil vor allem wenn ein druide in bären form mit dem gildenleader aufm BG ist Oo


----------



## Medmud (21. August 2008)

DonJon schrieb:


> was ich auch mal im BG gesehen hab war <Hearts Phear>... (wers nicht kapiert mal laut vorlesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kapier ich nicht selbst mit laut vorlesen


----------



## lezu (21. August 2008)

Medmud schrieb:


> kapier ich nicht selbst mit laut vorlesen



Wenn mans laut vorliest klingt es wie hartz 4

Hab auch noch npaar Namen:

<TS im WS>
und
<Alliance Population Control>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nàrdinel (21. August 2008)

Zuluhed:

Auf Hordeseite: "omg kittens mewmew" (Der Name ist irgendwie geil   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

und bei der Allianz: xxx "frisst kleine Kinder"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (21. August 2008)

Bei uns gibts die:

-Armee of the Pustekuchen
-Only Me (hat aber mehr als ein Member)
-we Pee in Moonwells
-napnotpro
-KNB (steht laut eigener Aussage für Kacknoob)
-Kuh Glux Klan
-Joga Bonito



Edit: Achja, Roxxors darf ich nicht vergessen


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (21. August 2008)

Auch ganz lustig
<Ich will in keine Gilde>


----------



## Excotus (21. August 2008)

ich hab ma die gilden gesehen

"char name" is ein cooler typ
"char name" ownt dich weg
"char name" macht dich fertig
Du nicht nehmen Kerze
Du nicht nehmen Flagge


----------



## Kiyon (21. August 2008)

gestern in feralas 2 weibliche tauren druidinen mit dem gildennamen 


-2 Cows 1 cup  



wtf o0


----------



## deHaar (5. September 2008)

WeisserWolf schrieb:


> und die ysera - highlights:
> 
> - heilige Häschen
> - knights who say ni (genau, die ritter der kokosnuss lassen grüssen ^^)
> ...




Hab mal ne Gilde gesehen, die hieß "Volksfront von Kalimdor", war ein echter Lacher

(sorry to all flamers: vielleicht hats schon einer vor mir geschrieben…)


----------



## Animos93 (5. September 2008)

Trolling Stoney
ist Imba Geil Stark usw... o.O


----------



## deHaar (5. September 2008)

Vorschläge für weitere (vielleicht sogar neue) Gildennamen (wer meinen Humor nicht teilt sollte wenigstens von Flames absehen):

No Country for Orc-Men!

Outland Yard (Outland = Scherbenwelt)

Booty Baywatch

Ratschetts Ratten

EwigeS WarteN

Allied Bureau of Investigation (kurz: ABI, LOL)

Stratholme's Ghostbusters (oder Ghostbusters of Stratholme)

Ogrimmar United (kurz: OgrU)

Unter Unterstadt

Freilau(e)rer (am besten ne Schurkengilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Darnassia Prime (wohl nur für StarTrek-Fans lustig)

United Soldiers of Azeroth (die Abkürzung sollte jedem bekannt sein…)

Schrebergartenverein von Dunkelhain


Sooo… mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein. Sollte es einen oder mehrere dieser Namen bereits geben oder er hier im Forum stehen, so bitte ich um Entschuldigung für meine Faulheit alles durchzulesen bzw. alle Namen in der SuFu einzugeben! 
Ich bin untröstlich…


----------



## Ronack (5. September 2008)

Hiho alle zusamm.

Bei uns gibt es auch so einige.

1.Ogrimmas grillstation
2.pwnd by randoms
3.Van hinten
weitere folgen noch.


----------



## CoHanni (5. September 2008)

Gestern um 1 uhr in der nacht im AV gesehen, Horden Gilde auf nether Sturm


EHRFÜRCHTIG BEI MCDONALD



ich konnte nicht mehr XD


----------



## Crâshbâsh (5. September 2008)

Bei uns ne gilde (Anetheron, Horde)

"Erfürchtig bei Aldi*


----------



## Erementar Gerad (5. September 2008)

Bei mir aufn server und auf andern gab es scho sehr lustige gilden namen 

zb:
Die Gummibärenbande
Wir sin Doff Gmbh
Affen die nichts raffen
Dir werd ich helfen ^^

naja ein paar davon find ich lustig ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaipeR (5. September 2008)

Ich finde den Gildennamen 
"Geh weita ich drop nix" geil ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (5. September 2008)

auf gilneas gabs mal yrrs popoclub ^^


----------



## wuschel21 (5. September 2008)

ok ich liste mal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du nicht nehmen kertze
KillMichUndIchLoggUm
Die supperhasen
fisch und snack

und miene lieblien

RauchenSchadet


----------



## EspCap (5. September 2008)

<World Server is down>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Your Mum is my teddybear


Bei uns gabs mal <Your mum is my epicmount>
Und einer der geilsten auf Colderra:<Gnorog kürschnern> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flatrian (5. September 2008)

Galika schrieb:


> <WerDasLiestIstTot> -.-



Das kann nur die Gilde von Chuck Norris gewesen sein *g*


----------



## wuschel21 (5. September 2008)

ah ja hab noch welche entdeckt Gut Screens zu haben PPPP

-kara wiper (wärend bc)
Ab jetzt alle vor Bc ka ob es die noch gibt 
-wir sind cool und schwul
-Nix Könner(
-Wips ohne ende
-Fliegen die Biegen
-Bierstand
-Du nimmst meine flagge (lv 19pvp gilde(schneller loos bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
-Mit biss und Kiss
-Wolle rose kaufe 
-Von geburt an wow
-dropt nix 
-noobz und stolz
-ohne ende tot 
-Noob GmBh
-Cola Fanz
-Mize ich beise dich 
-schlecht und stoltz

und noch weiter 44 aber kb die zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel21 (5. September 2008)

Aber euere sind besser^^


----------



## loragorn (5. September 2008)

ich kenn folgende: 
Roflcopter Airforce
Hordentlich aufs Maul
Praxis Capslock
Fans of Chock Norris und
Allimania


----------



## Lorèk (5. September 2008)

Auf der ewigen Wacht:

Bündnis der Freidenker (ka, ich finds irgentwie total komich witzig xD)

fascis biblioploa ( lol, wer denkt sich sowas aus? Vlt latein oder so, dann solls mal wer übersetzen!)


----------



## loragorn (5. September 2008)

ahh genau mir sind grad noch welche eingefallen:
Your mum is my mount
Allypwner (find ich is voll der Kiddiename für ne Gilde^^)
Teddys of Azeroth
Dynamo Azeroth
Elfenhabendoofeohren
GigaGilde ( tztz wasn Name)
6feetunder
Titanicwasyesterday
<-VerdammtgehasstVerarsch->


----------



## suppenkazpa (5. September 2008)

hab ma im bg (realmpool blutkessel)
"Hordecore Pwnografie" gesehn^^


----------



## Borinor (5. September 2008)

Weiß nicht mehr genau auf welchen Server das war.

- und seine Freunde


und Auf dem RvD eine Gnomen- + Zwergengilde.

Klein und gemein


----------



## sc00p (5. September 2008)

<HARTZ 4 BETATESTER> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (5. September 2008)

also
mein server name:rexxar

gilden:club der alten säcke ,el negra dragon,endless,per noctem,Burning Empire so^^

die gilden die am meisten vorhanden sind bzw.gut sind per noctem 5 boss sunwell

ach ja el negra dragón ist meine gilde^^

Aber burning empire die gilde hasse ich!!!!!

mfg wowfighter


----------



## Krimdor (5. September 2008)

Bei uns (auf Anub'arak [4tw] ) gibts eine auf horden seite

Kellerkinder INC


----------



## J-Roc (5. September 2008)

bei mir aufm realm gibbet ne "ZDF Critparade"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (5. September 2008)

Kuno Klötenklauer Co


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. September 2008)

Carimba schrieb:


> Mein Favourite ist auf Gilneas, Ally Site:
> 
> "Whine, Wipes und Gesang"
> 
> ...



jop richtig geiler gildenname 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lykanon (5. September 2008)

ich kenn eine die "Hordnungsamt" heißt^^


----------



## Khema (5. September 2008)

bei uns auf Antonidas gibt es die gilde "BootyBayBeachBoys"


----------



## Shamanpower (5. September 2008)

"Skill procct nicht" und "wants to buy epic kekse"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (5. September 2008)

auf shattrath ... 

<hat eine klobürste>
<hau mich und ich logg um>
<Bugus Gummibärenbande> 

usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asatru81 (5. September 2008)

Moin moin!

Ich bin ja Alli, im BG sprang mal ein Hordler vor mir rum mit dem Gildennamen:

*MüsliMüsliMjamMjamMjam*

Ich habe mich gar nicht mehr eingekriegt vor Lachen, konnte mich nicht mehr konzentrieren. Möglicherweise war das ja sein Ziel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach zu geil, dieser Gildenname. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stofftier89 (5. September 2008)

Ich kenne noch eine Gilde aufm Kult der Verdammten

<Weint Wenns Blitzt> (Hordenseite) 

oder mal im BG gesehen

Warsong Dampfwerke (Hordenseite)


----------



## Gangsta.Playa69 (5. September 2008)

bin mitm Twink in der Gilde. <TwinkýWinkýs> ^^
dann kenn ich noch:<CAPSCREW> die capsen immer im Chat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gnomgilde in der alle ne Weihnachtsmütze tragen:xxx<der Weihnachtskot>
und dann noch ein Arena-Team:<Dicks on Fire>

cooler Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:





> ich kenn eine die "Hordnungsamt" heißt^^



xD


----------



## stelzze (5. September 2008)

Für alle auf Nefarian: Die verstehns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lacrima Furoris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stelzze (5. September 2008)

Mir ist eben grad noch was eingefallen weiß aber nicht auf welchem server das war Hieß 


XXX >Und sein rosa Hemd<


----------



## Leschko (5. September 2008)

auf proudmoore gibt es z.b.: 
- Skiverein Arathihochland
- XXX <Ist Allianz versichert>
- Taurenmolkerei


----------



## Lomiraan (5. September 2008)

"hat ne Klobürtse"
"FAQ U"
"Rumsey Rum Eisklat"<-- 19 pvp gilde


----------



## Jeffy (5. September 2008)

ausm offiziellen forum:

<hau mich und ich log um> 

sehr nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (5. September 2008)

Mal im  BG gesehen gesehen  <ChuckNorrisSchüler> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (5. September 2008)

die beste ist meine eigene

>Klaut bei KiK< ^^


----------



## Georan (5. September 2008)

Zeigt alles für Scheine


----------



## Kleiderschrank (5. September 2008)

Hab die Spitzen Spritzer gesehn^^


----------



## Masterlord (5. September 2008)

LOL auf mein server (antonidas) gibt es ne gilde die heisst:- wir leaven eh wieder
                                                                                     - Arthas Revenge
                                                                                     - Die Verstoßenen
                                                                                     - Big Mama INC 
                                                                                     - USW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalfi (5. September 2008)

Rajaxx Hordenseite


NiCe To EaT yOu --> PvP Gilde alles UD

Hut ab der ging Gut ab --> mein Favorit

Me against the Alliance  -->  Horde ftw

gibt noch viel mehr aber das waren die besten wie ich finde


----------



## Slycer2008 (10. September 2008)

Bei uns gibt es      < X V I I I cm  unbuffed >

find ich schon stylisch


----------



## Niranda (10. September 2008)

<zOMG Lasercats Mew Mew>


----------



## Palmi2005 (10. September 2008)

Niranda schrieb:


> <zOMG Lasercats Mew Mew>



Auf Alextraza Freizeitvernichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzi (10. September 2008)

Auf Teldrassil:
BertieBottsBohnen
Am Klo brennt noch Licht


----------



## leo87 (10. September 2008)

Hi Community, 

gestern in der Arena

< Wir killen euch, UNBUFFED >

haben leider verloren ^^


----------



## Bihd (10. September 2008)

Horde klaut bei Kik 

auf Tirion nee pvp gilde^^


----------



## ?!?! (10. September 2008)

Lest ihr eigentlich auch NUR 5 Beitrage vor eurem eigenen? Ist ja zum kotzen... Ihr schafft es sicher noch das die eine Seite der anderen wie ein Ei gleicht... Pure Zeitverschwendung hier was zu lesen.


----------



## El_Arx (10. September 2008)

moin erstmal ^^

bei uns auf norgannon oder festung der stürme (spiele auf beiden, weiss aber nimmer welche wo war)
gibts:

-Schwammal vom Wienawoid
-Allis zum Nachtisch
-Gibt dir keine Gummibärchen
-crit error
-Rhabarber Barbaren

cu


----------



## crizzle (10. September 2008)

J-Roc schrieb:


> bei mir aufm realm gibbet ne "ZDF Critparade"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jow bei uns auch auf dethecus !


----------



## nixahnung (10. September 2008)

Ich sah mal auf einem RP-Server

<Die rosa Stoffritter>

fand ich nice!

sry wenn´s schon genannt war


----------



## Mr_Multikill (10. September 2008)

bei uns auf Aman'Thul gibts die gilde <New Ork Gankees> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sterbeklang (10. September 2008)

Hatte mal ne Gilde "Wir kommen in Frieden!" 
Es gab tatsächlich Alli-Spieler die mir das geglaubt haben... hehe ]=)


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

<Sport im Zweiten> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut11 (10. September 2008)

also ich kenn folgende namen:

Thunderbluff Basejumpers 

<< hat den größten>>


----------



## Randoran (10. September 2008)

Meine Gilde auf dem Syndikat: "Dolche & Katana"


----------



## Azralina (10. September 2008)

also ganz lustig auf Sen'jin find ich

>Mach kein DMG tu nur so<
>Der Mann mit dem Schranz<
>CSI Orgrimmar<


----------



## Shac (10. September 2008)

Vor BC waren mal die meisten Server down da hatten sich die Spieler auf den restlichen geschart der eine war Sen`Jin da hatten wir innerhalb von ner halben Stunde 100 in der schnellgegründeten Gilde "Die Serverlosen"^^


----------



## Azralina (10. September 2008)

die gabs auch vor dem patch 2.4.3 oder so..auf tirion "Unsere Server sin down"..ham mer als lvl 1+ chars sw "geraidet"..kurz davor gingen aber der großteil der server wieder..war lustig^^

ich glauib es gab schon überlegungen für "Die Gaylords"^^


----------



## gruselsack (10. September 2008)

Thoa schrieb:


> Hehe, da waren ja schon echt lustige Namen dabei. Gerade die Lowlevel PVP Gilden haben die tollsten Namen und finde ich auch echt orginell. Was ich jedoch echt peinlich finde sind Gildennamen mit Rechtschreibfehlern.. und da gabs auch schon wunderbare Beispiele in einem Thread im Offiziellen Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hier bin ich !! du hast gerufen?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (10. September 2008)

auf Kil´jeaden (allianz) gibt es nen netten hunter namens Mobilzoo (alleine der name zomfg) der steht oft in Sw rum mit seinem jäger Pet(katze) einer Schildkörte (flinky) als "Haustier" dann den Hund der in Kloster bibi droppt (wächter) und er selber als Furbolg mit dieser rute von der einen q reihe ^^

spielt also 4 pets sozusagen (und geht andauernd nach kloster bibi weil der hund ja nur 3  ma geht xD)

als wenn das nich genug währe...

gilden name 

<sammelt Tiere> .. noch nich so witzig aber:

er hat nen Druiden twink <Mobilzoospet> und der is in der Gilde <Begleiter von Mobilzoo>... ich lag unterm boden ^^


----------



## Laeknishendr (10. September 2008)

Ein kollege hatte eine Gilde gegründet:

<Kug Klau Klan> wurde dann aber nach einigen Monaten abgemahnt und zwangsumbenannt^^

Weshalb frage ich mich bis heute, die Idee ist aber genial!


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (10. September 2008)

ja wegen der anlehnung an den KuKux clan .. denke ma dein freund war auf nem rp server ^^


----------



## dewolf (10. September 2008)

Teldrassil: 
- Warsong Freudenhaus 
- nerf me plx


----------



## Fochi (10. September 2008)

Auf Kil' Jaeden, "Deadly Schnuffels" Gildenlieder und einziger Member, "Schnuffel"


----------



## ChAkuz@ (10. September 2008)

Auf Ambossar, Ally als auch Horde:

Tauren GmbH und Kuh KG (oder so weiß nich mehr)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klein aber tödlich (gnome^^, aber jetz auch menschen usw. -.-)

Allys im Wunderland


----------



## °xyz° (17. September 2008)

Auf Malygos gesehen: "Orcischer Hausfrauenbund" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vulc (18. September 2008)

Also auf Arthas gibt es auch nen paar ^^

<Brauhaus Letalis>
<Gesichtstätowierte Horde>
<sponsored by jesus>
<OMG ich ZERHACKE dich> <--- Mussten aber Namen ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (18. September 2008)

Also bei uns auf nathrezim hab ich mal gsehn

<Dei Mudda klaut bei KiK>


... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steamland (18. September 2008)

Bei uns auf Zuluhed Lauf weiter ich drop nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (18. September 2008)

auf blackmoore B R A N D S A T Z !         nicht lustig, wollte ich trozdem erwähnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ne sonst noch:

I am my Own God

find ich auch net schlecht^^


----------



## wuschel21 (18. September 2008)

Vor Bc gab es mal auf meinem server

Kill mich und ich dich 
Geh Sterben GmBH
Wir sind Imba inc
Du nicht nemen gold
Haste mal kleingeld
Horde und so <----------<naja find ich net so =)
Du klaust in MC (MC=Molten Core oder Geschmolzener Kern)
Ich ninja du dumm
wir sind eine familie// oder so ^^
Du hast kein gold
Chinafarmer GmBh 
GM und MG
Cs und WoW


Mer weiß iuch net aber wen dan sag ich bescheid =)


----------



## LordTears (18. September 2008)

Norgannon-alli:Club der dichten Töter
                      Heil mich ich bin VIP
                      Willkommen  auf der Ignore


----------



## snif07 (18. September 2008)

Bei mir aufm Server sah ich gestern einen Spieler der Gilde

<Lachend in die Kreissäge>


----------



## Grommril (18. September 2008)

Kargath: der wohl beste und leckerste gildenname den es je in WoW gab:



BRATWURSTSAHNETORTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delhoven (18. September 2008)

Mein Druide heisst Dorfmofa !

Bester Gildenname: One Man Gilde 


XXX
"KING OF ALL WARRIORS"


----------



## Bumklatsch (18. September 2008)

haben auf Ysera:
Hord aber Herzlich
Eichhörnchen auf Abwegen 
low but oho


----------



## Palladin (21. September 2008)

Gesehen auf Malygos

Allianz:
Espresso
Kleine aber Oho (vermutlich nur Gnome und Zwerge)
Tic Tac
Die Olsenbande (bis jetzt nur Schurken gesehen)
Spaßkasse
Lattenvoll

Horde:
Du bist leider Du


----------



## Bobby Ross (21. September 2008)

Bei uns auf dem Server :

Gildengedöns 

Schlabbermampf Inc


----------



## imbalol (21. September 2008)

>Heil mich , ich bin ein VIP<


----------



## fisker31 (21. September 2008)

Das beste was ich je gesehen habe war:

<ASDSWDS AAAH CANT MOVE>

Ich lach mich jetzt noch weg wenn ich das lese. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (21. September 2008)

"hallo Wand" und "sapped girls cant say no" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Provieh (21. September 2008)

Weiß nicht obs schon gepostet wurde aber auf Nera'Thor gibts ne 19 PvP Gilde:

xXx
Verprügelt kleine Kinder

finds ganz lustig xD


----------



## Silenzz (21. September 2008)

Arena Team mal gesehn 

Heartz Fear
XD


----------



## Fus0n00b (21. September 2008)

Hab jetzt einige Seiten übersprungen, aber:

Bei uns auf Lothar gibts ne Hordengilde, die heißt: Mächtig viel Mojo


----------



## Vaiandil (21. September 2008)

das beste ist immer noch auf Malfurion:

"kaufe skill bei Ebay"
"Lemminge"
"Lachend in die Kreissäge"


----------



## Sebnuclear (21. September 2008)

Auf Blackhand gab es mal 

<ritz ritz we´re emo kidz>


----------



## Raminator (21. September 2008)

daLord schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht ob die wirklich auf Gilneas ist da es ja in nem BG ist. Aber das müssen dann trotzdem zwei Verschieden sein weil, Nefarian ist im Realmpool Glutsturm und Gilneas in Verderbnis.


ich check dee satz nicht


----------



## Grinsedrache (21. September 2008)

Naja vielleicht nicht im BG drüber lachen eher aufm Realm Lordaeron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

< hat Strapse an >


----------



## Raminator (21. September 2008)

={Lighting schrieb:


> auf Kil´jeaden (allianz) gibt es nen netten hunter namens Mobilzoo (alleine der name zomfg) der steht oft in Sw rum mit seinem jäger Pet(katze) einer Schildkörte (flinky) als "Haustier" dann den Hund der in Kloster bibi droppt (wächter) und er selber als Furbolg mit dieser rute von der einen q reihe ^^
> 
> spielt also 4 pets sozusagen (und geht andauernd nach kloster bibi weil der hund ja nur 3  ma geht xD)
> 
> ...


ich hab bauchschmerzen den muss ich mir mal angucken lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (21. September 2008)

xxx und die sieben Zwerge

meien heißt xxx bremst nicht für Zwerge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lighthelios (22. September 2008)

Auf Lordaeron Allianz:
Töte mich und ich log um
Schrecklich nette Farmer
Player not found

Horde: 
Boss Mobs


----------



## Schamson (22. September 2008)

Also auf Baelgun gibt ne Gilde die heißt:

"ködertdickemitjogurt"

find ich au net schlecht


----------



## Xtreem (22. September 2008)

Bei uns aufm Server (ka welche Fraktion):

Rodelverein Everlook
Bingofreunde Darnassus


----------



## Kozlord (22. September 2008)

hab mal eine im bg gesehen die hieß

<hat gold im freistilwipen> (oder so ähnlich)

aber am besten find ich immernoch <Cunt stop it>


----------



## Cryjin (22. September 2008)

Meine Gilde heißt Kekswächter ;D


----------



## Dradius (22. September 2008)

RizzRizzWirSindDieEmoKidzz weiß aber jetzt net mehr den server


----------



## Shamanpower (22. September 2008)

Echsenkessel,Horde :<<Wants to buy epic Kekse>> 
Zusammen mit :<<Wants to buy epic Krümel>>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenkiss (22. September 2008)

nur zensiert erhältlich

wold you touch me PvPenis

xD


echt Schimm O.o


----------



## Shamanpower (22. September 2008)

Ravenkiss schrieb:


> nur zensiert erhältlich
> 
> wold you touch me PvPenis
> 
> ...


Gibts bei uns auch 19er pvp gilde <<Feel my PvPnis>>


----------



## Sayonara Simon (22. September 2008)

mein favorit:

-"Imbalabim" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sko1970 (22. September 2008)

"BootyBayBeachBoys" <-----Frostwolf


----------



## Spliffmaster (22. September 2008)

bei uns aufm Server ne PvP Gilde " Roxorsboxorsroflmao " oder so ähnlich :-D


----------



## neo1986 (22. September 2008)

Bei mir aufm Server giebts 
"Die gestörten Psychos"
glaube so werden die geschrieben.


----------



## Pitagoras (22. September 2008)

HuHu 

also ich weis nemmer obs im bg oder in shatt war... 
XXX<Ich bremse auch für Gnome> <--- nen Tauren Druide  ( Ich konnt nemmer wo ich das gelesen hab )
XXX<Einfach anhandeln> <--- damit rennt nen Gnomenmage rum ^^

im bg
XXX < KeinSkillAberBesserAlsDu>


----------



## Delwod (22. September 2008)

Die Kesselflicker  (ich habe mich bei denn ihmer verlessen und die Kesselfi.... gelessen so ein wort schreibe ich lieber nicht aus)


----------



## Stoffa (22. September 2008)

auf mug thol
booty bay beach boys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (22. September 2008)

hier blackrock

Zuljinsrache

wir raiden za und der liegt rofl


----------



## Tymion (22. September 2008)

Bei uns auf Malfurion gibbet ne Gilde 
"Noobs am Werk"
und im Realmpool gibbet ne krasse Gilde 
"Sitzt nackt vorm Computer/PC" 
weiß net mehr genau wie am Ende


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (22. September 2008)

Galika schrieb:


> also bei uns ( kil´jaeden ) gibs gilden wie :
> <I sags glei I wars ned>  ( mein favorit
> 
> 
> ...




Hammer Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WerDasLiestIstTot... wie herrlich^^


----------



## Doomhamma (22. September 2008)

auf arygos gabs auch mal "hOrdentlich aufs maul"
dann gabs noch "Im Klo brennt noch Licht"


----------



## Daemon1985 (22. September 2008)

Auf Durotan gab es mal die 1 Mann Gilde:

Almi GmbH
und
Aldi GmbH   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Waren anscheinend handelstwinks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da-Pusher (22. September 2008)

Mal im bg gesehen
Allys klauen bei aldi


----------



## BaXpiN (22. September 2008)

Gerade gesehen auf Eredar: Arbeitsamt Ehrfürchtig


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Auf dem Mithrilorden gabs eine namens  "Chuchichästli" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razor528 (22. September 2008)

Anetheron gibts ne Gilde die neent sich

           <ist verwirrt>


----------



## Æxodus (22. September 2008)

bei uns auf Eredar Horden Gilde <Ragefire Clear> auch ganz witzig ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peacefrogs (22. September 2008)

ein guter gildenname is auch "Gilde"^^


----------



## oichebaer (22. September 2008)

hab jetz nich alle posts gelesen, also kA obs schon geposte wurde, aber auf Zuluhed gibts ne Hordengilde die

<Your Mum is my Epic Mount >

heißt... xD rofl


----------



## Æxodus (22. September 2008)

wieder Horde auf Eredar <Hordisch by Nature> jedoch höchstwahrscheinlich auf mehreren Servern vertreten.


----------



## marcloker (22. September 2008)

wir haben auf ysera eine die heißt "arbeitsamt ehrfürchtig"


----------



## BulletformyValentine (22. September 2008)

Server Lordaeron
´´Crash Test Dummies´´
xD


----------



## Shiori-FdS (22. September 2008)

Auf Festung der Stürme gibts "GEH WEITER ICH DROP NIX"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BleaKill (22. September 2008)

Monolith schrieb:


> Wie der Titel schon sagt, lustige Gildennamen sind gesucht.
> 
> Vielleicht kennt ihr ja auch noch einige ;>




Antonidas ~ Horde

~ Buchclub OG
~ O zapft is


----------



## Motzer (22. September 2008)

hey, ich kenn nur die

DuduHexaleMojoGroup!

is ne gilde aus lauter dudus und hexern ^^ 

so wie ichs mitbekommen hab sind das aber nur pvp spieler^^



mfg
Mozzi


----------



## Himmels (23. September 2008)

bei uns sind solche unterwegs auf der seite der allys
the beautiful people , Little Messiahs , 
und die horde ist auch net besser
Kellerkinder , Team Noob Deluxe , » YMCA


----------



## Da-Pusher (23. September 2008)

[/quote]<Your Mum is my Epic Mount >[/quote]

Kenn ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<Kauft bei Aldi ein>


----------



## leckaeis (23. September 2008)

Die Sandkasten-Killer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arles (23. September 2008)

Welche ich gut find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<Arbeitslos un Jogginghos>
<We have a big pvpnis> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<Your mum is my daily> Mein fav xD
<30 cm unbuffed> auch gut ^^


----------



## Aliander (23. September 2008)

Ich find die <Tel'Abim Bananenritter> immernoch am besten..Server weiß ich grad leider nicht mehr


----------



## derwaynez (23. September 2008)

shadowhunters


----------



## elegor86 (24. September 2008)

bei uns auf Blackhand gabs mal 

1. doller fanglub     (auf deutsch den tollen fanclub)

und am besten find ich bei uns 

lachend in die Kreissäge


----------



## Liannah (24. September 2008)

+ < ist ein Kuhumschubser >
+ < und die 7 Zwerge > 
+ < Jesus has stolen my bike >
+ <a rogue has stolen my bike >




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altsahir (24. September 2008)

<Hartz 5 Betatester>

Ausserdem habe ich mal ein Arenateam gesehen: Der heal war doch durch ...

Gruß Alts


----------



## Seedian (24. September 2008)

so hier paar von mir

"Lockt dicke mit Joguhrt"
"einmal mit Leechen"
"ThromboseKomaCrew" mein Bankchar Gilde ^^

"Was ne du ich ne du" war auch mal ne 19er PVP Gilde


mir fällt gerade ein TOP Name ein ^^

"Ey man wo is mein Kodo"


----------



## PinkyBrain (24. September 2008)

Neu im Programm auf Dun Morogh ...

Orange County Kloppers

und

Hells Angels Ironforge

Musste schon ein wenig schmunzeln als ich die Kollegen das erste mal gesehen hab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jay316 (24. September 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Antonidas ~ Horde
> 
> ~ Buchclub OG
> ~ O zapft is




Der Buchclub war eine Idee eines Kumpels "Bluk" und mir "Crázybull" ^^ Ich habe aber letztens im BG auch noch eine coole Hordengilde gesehen "Mopedclub OG"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (24. September 2008)

Letzens gesehen:

Your mom is my daylie


----------



## REID15 (24. September 2008)

<ist unkaputtbar> auf anetheron is cool^^


----------



## Lalabaer (24. September 2008)

auf Hordenseite auf Malfurion hats Klappstuhlkommando


----------



## imbalol (24. September 2008)

*killerkarpfen*


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. September 2008)

die lustigsten namen die mir einfallen (die ich wirklich ingame gesehen habe) sind:
<ritter des rechts>
<mag keine gilden>
<begleiter von [name des gildenleiters]
dann solche pseudo imba roxxor namen wie z.B. Da Bláck Màstâz (hab ich mal auf nem rp server gesehen)


----------



## Lassart (27. September 2008)

Worüber ich mal so lachen musste war die Gilde "Dont call it Schnitzel"

Es gibt keine Werbung die mir so gut gefällt xD


----------



## Peter@buffed (27. September 2008)

Piyama party im bangbus war mal auf meinem server der war lustig find ich xD^^


----------



## S.A. (27. September 2008)

Auf unsrem Realm wollte jemand ne Gilde namens "Tittenbonus" eröffnen -.-
Alle haben ihm gesagt, das wär keine gute Idee und es war ne super lange 
Diskussion im Handelschannel xD
naja, ich find ihn nicht witzig, aber passt hier rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panta1989 (27. September 2008)

auf ambossar:

<Mama macht schon>
&
<Put You into a Gulli>


----------



## Raheema (27. September 2008)

bei uns aufem Server war eine 


<Aufem klo brennt noch licht>


----------



## Naminee (27. September 2008)

Ich hab mal im BG einen vom Server Onyxia gesehen der in der Gilde <Onyxias next Topmodel* war ^^
Das fand ich ziemlich gut =)


----------



## blackfanic (norgannon) (27. September 2008)

auf norgannon gibt´s ne gilde namens <Therapiezentrum>


----------



## Raheema (28. September 2008)

eben grade erst 



<NAGA STOLE MY BIKE>


----------



## maggobert (28. September 2008)

also meine Gilde aufm Blutkessel heißt 

"Dont call us Schnitzel" 

und man muss dazu sagen wir sind 4 leutz und sogut wie alle spielen nen Tauren ^^ 

am geilsten sind die leute, die dann ankommen und wollen in die Gilde, weils nen geiler name ist oder es kommt das Wort "Schnitzel" 

ich finds lustig und so solls sein =)

mfg


----------



## Tropico (28. September 2008)

Ich find aber auch die dummen nahmen (die ernst gemeinten ) lustig aller Painkiller; Lord of Blood etc


----------



## Elito (28. September 2008)

Ich find den Namen ganz lustig mit <Nagas stole my Bike> 
dazu als twinkgilde oder sonstwas <Nagas with new Bikes>



und dann noch:

<Achtung Schurkwadsw>


----------



## Dreet (28. September 2008)

bei uns auf tirion gibts <Die Horde klaut bei Kik>


----------



## Kubayashi (28. September 2008)

kdv -> zickende tightbombe


----------



## Ren3gaid (28. September 2008)

bei uns Dun Morogh:


ist das so z.b 


              Schlumpfi
     <und die sieben Zwerge>


----------



## PhioneTheradras (28. September 2008)

umm naja das is jetz nich gut für die religiösen aber ich konnte herzlich drüber lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

= 
<Jesus used a Soulstone>


----------



## Tyler007 (28. September 2008)

Eine gilde die ich gesehen habe:
Get epix or die tryn


----------



## -Psilocybin. (28. September 2008)

<DONT CALL IT SCHNITZEL>
<knie auf sitrn DIREKT>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Focht (28. September 2008)

"todesschlümpfe schlagen zu" war das lustigste bisher


----------



## Healguard (28. September 2008)

<Solaika Fanclub>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<33


----------



## JTR (28. September 2008)

Lachend in die kreissäge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## revzor (28. September 2008)

Orcs und Tauren nebeneinander stehend, alle in einer Gilde.. <Warcrafts Next Topmodels> ^^


----------



## Insane Clown (29. September 2008)

ka ob schon genannt wurde

auf Shattrath, Horde: Pony Slaystation


----------



## m0b3x (29. September 2008)

Spackenfront 
Blattfias..


----------



## Nikada (29. September 2008)

ich weiß gehört nicht dazu aber ich war in nem arenateam das hieß >gz einer war afk< 

und dann noch die gute alte gilde >wir lieben uns alle< .... die gilde hat sich aber nach dem ersten rl gildentreff auf dubiose weise aufelöst ;P


----------



## Rangekiller (29. September 2008)

<Molten Core Co Kg> <No Skill Just Epics> <Schnupft Gnome> alles auf nathrezim^^


----------



## Wuschlor (29. September 2008)

Bei mir aufm Server (Theradras) gibts zum Beispiel Gilden wie:

Abdul stole my klappstuhl

fat kids hard to kidnap

mehr fallen mir grad nicht ein


----------



## Slâyêrone (29. September 2008)

Fat Kids lag in Rl


----------



## Aequalis21 (29. September 2008)

blackrock hordenseite :   < wsdaw LOL I CAN NOT MOVE>


----------



## buhmmler (29. September 2008)

Mal´Ganis

-ME FARM OR FAMILY DIE-


----------



## CommanderCman (29. September 2008)

Auf meinem Server gibts ein paar witzige Gilden: <Gas,Wasser, Scheisse> <Gilden Kölsch> oder auf Horde seite <Gnome = Kekse>


----------



## Alien123 (29. September 2008)

<Orgimmars next topmodel>


----------



## Omas Zwerg (29. September 2008)

Auf Wratbringer auf Hordler Seiten gibts ne PvP Gilde die heißt "NoSkillsAberBesserAlsDu", und eine Gilde die heißt "Hallo Wand" xD


----------



## Qonix (29. September 2008)

Ist zwar ein Arenateam aber egal. Ein Kumpel und ich, wir machen immer solchen Schrott wenn wir was zusammen machen, haben uns mal überlegt: Ach komm wir machen mal Arena.

Tja dann kam folgender Name dabei raus:

- Wir grinsen euch blind


----------



## Natsumee (29. September 2008)

Kuhmuhschubser oder so 

anti taueren gilde auf Terrordar


----------



## Æxodus (29. September 2008)

Auf der Hordenseite, Server Eredar: <Arafat der kein Fahrrad hat> naja aber ka ob es die noch gibt lange Zeit net mehr gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basle (29. September 2008)

Auf Anub'arak gibts ne 19er Pvp Gilde auf Hordenseite die "Get alive Noobs"  heißt. (Member alles Orc-Krieger und ein Orc-Schamie mit dem selben Namen: Schohges)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (29. September 2008)

Donnerbräu und Spiele ... Realm: Ewige Wacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (29. September 2008)

Bei uns gibts nur <ist geistesgestört>.


----------



## nightyrogue (29. September 2008)

Antonidas:

"Don´t  call it Schnitzel"

mein Favorit!


----------



## deathadder99 (29. September 2008)

ICh weiß ned ob der Name schon aufgeschrieben wurde hab aber auch keine Lust mir alle Seiten durchzulesen^^

Also, bei uns auf Sen'Jin gibts ne Gilde die heißt ALT F FEAR.

Ich finde is auch ein cooler name^^

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undead Secret (29. September 2008)

Bankchars United ^^


----------



## Sassette (29. September 2008)

l FC Crossroads


----------



## Kozlord (29. September 2008)

auch noch ganz nett

<Beep Beep I'm a Jeep>

oder 

<sapped giels can't say no>


----------



## PoRoWe (29. September 2008)

<Fat Girls are hard to CC>
Sen`jin
mein persönlicher favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (29. September 2008)

R. schrieb:


> - Volksfront Gadgetzan -
> - Humane ite Domum -
> 
> Auf
> Die Todeskrallen




Hallo,

Es gibt auch "Volksfront von Lordaeron". Gesehen auf BG. Realm Pool zu dem auch Zirkel des Cenarius gehört.


Gruß Durag


----------



## Durag Silberbart (29. September 2008)

Hallo,

Meine Lieblings Gilde Überhaupt war mal 

"Vor uns hat sogar Chuck Norris Angst" Pre BC Gilde die es soweit ich weis nicht mehr gibt.

Was auch noch cool ist:

Gesangsverein Elwynn
Badeclub Winterspring


Gruß Durag


----------



## Garafdîr (29. September 2008)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Die Gummibärenbande kennt jeder oder?




Jap, kenne die Gilde auf Dethecus *lol


----------



## Morder (29. September 2008)

Meine Twinkgilde auf Shattrath Alianz:

<GmbH und Co KG eV>


----------



## wowhunter (29. September 2008)

baiano schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> auf Tirion habe ich ein paar seltsame^^ Namen gesichtet:
> ...




wer life of brian kennt (auf jeden fall in english gucken dann erst in deutsch!!!)
kennt den letzten =D
" wir sind nicht die Judäische Volksfront wir sind die Volksfrnt von Judäa" (rofllolhahahihi usw.^^)


----------



## mamoon (29. September 2008)

daLord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mal nen bissel offtopic aber weiß jemand wie das addon heißt damit das char fenster so aussieht?^^


----------



## Reecon (29. September 2008)

Allies:  "Die Horde klaut bei KiK"

Horde: "Bei KiK ehrfürchtig"



... auf einem Server wohlgemerkt ^^


----------



## Durag Silberbart (29. September 2008)

Hallo,

Was mir noch eingefallen ist eine PRE BC PVP Gilde:

"Jeder nur ein Kreuz".

Gibt es glaube ich auch nicht mehr. Aber ich spiele auch seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr nicht mehr auf dem Realm Pool wo auch Kult der Verdammten drinnen ist.


Gruß Durag


----------



## Spliffmaster (29. September 2008)

Eben noch einen von den gesehen xD


" Erfürchtig bei Aldi "  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mileos (29. September 2008)

Auf Proudmoore gibts auch was lustiges.....
"Tote Kekse krümeln nicht" 
und "Im Klo brennt noch Licht"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slook (10. Oktober 2008)

dimelton schrieb:


> wenn du uns damit sagen willst, dass low-lvl umhauen und angreifen erst wenn der andere mobs am ar... hat, angreifen nur in gruppe und ganz friedlich sein wenn man einem alleine begegnet hast du
> RECHT.
> oder ich verstehe die ironie mit "bester" nicht ganz


was ganz altes gesehen

aber du verstehst wohl net was raid gilde heißt


----------



## Gast20180212 (2. November 2008)

ei uns gibbet auch ganz nette ^^

<machts von hinten>
<echte männer tragen pink>
<beep beep i am a jeep lol >
<sitzt nackt am pc>
<afk liebe machen>
<spielt mit lenkrad>
<is undercover on tour>
<gank mich und ich logg um>

sowat zb ^^


----------



## Zydoom (2. November 2008)

Monolith schrieb:


> Wie der Titel schon sagt, lustige Gildennamen sind gesucht.
> 
> Habe in anderen Foren schon riesige Sammlungen gesehen, aber vielleicht kommt hier ja auch einiges zusammen, wenn nicht auch okay...
> 
> ...




Antonidas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink


----------



## peacefrogs (2. November 2008)

auf nathrezim gibts

<Ehrfürchtig bei Mcdonalds>
<funftzig cm unbuffed>


----------



## Souljy (2. November 2008)

FDS Horde 

<Geh weiter ich drop nix>
<Ehrführchtig bei MCDoanlds>


----------



## Locaseraphin (2. November 2008)

Auf Azshara

<Hordisch by Nature>

<Guildless>

<Giev Äpieks Plies> (oder so^^...laut vorlesen^^)

und morgen werd ich wieder drauf achten dann folgen weitere =)


----------



## Anduris (2. November 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hab irgendwo mal ne Gilde gesehn die <Grammatik> oder sowas in der Art hiess... die Member hiessen dann "Plusquamperfekt", "Präteritum", "Futur" etc. *g*
> 
> Und dann wär da noch <Der carcharothe Kreuzzug> *g*


Das ist ja mal L.O.L!! xD


----------



## BadVoodoo (2. November 2008)

Auf Onyxia: irgendeine Gilde, sapped Girls cant say no, Die aufhaltbare Macht .....


----------



## Tharinn (2. November 2008)

Weiss leider nicht mehr auf welchem Server ich diesen tollen Gildennamen gefunden hab: "... und jetzt sheep doch bitte mal einer Onyxia!"


----------



## Wabo (2. November 2008)

Auf Dethecus gabs mal ne Gilde namens "Booty Bay Beachboys"


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (2. November 2008)

<omfg pew pew lasergun>
<hat nen Gnom als Freund>
<liebt kekse>


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2008)

*pieks mich und du stirbst *
*and five stealthed rogues*


----------



## mortell (2. November 2008)

hab auf frostmourne mit paar kumpels eine aufgemacht, nur so aus langeweile ma allys spielen:

<VERKLOPPT LEUTE>

*edit: Booty Bay Beach Boys gibts jetzt auf Nazjatar..


----------



## Teradas (2. November 2008)

<xxx ist eine dicke pummelfee> das ist geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (2. November 2008)

<xxx ist rasiert> auf Blutkessel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prinz Poldi (2. November 2008)

auf Mug'Tol

Trollfahndung


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2008)

wie ich den server hassen gelernt habe -.-


----------



## Weezy (2. November 2008)

die geilsten sind und bleiben:

-Sapped girls can't say no
-an two stealthed rogues
-spielt mit Puppen
-wasch Hemd Frau


----------



## ReSiN (2. November 2008)

Ich finde noch "Ohh, du warst am Questen" ganz nett ...


----------



## waterboy94 (2. November 2008)

Mein FAvourit ist ja auf Blackhand die Gilde "Lachend in die Kreissäge"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowhunter (2. November 2008)

Ich bin in ner Gilde auf Area 52 die nennt sich die <Platt Haun Gang> 

(ich finde die musik einfach witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Sandalena (2. November 2008)

Also auf Anetheron gibts da sowas wie:

- Deutsche und Albana -
- Pwnyhof -
- ist gut zu Vögeln -   absolut krass


----------



## Craked89 (2. November 2008)

Meine Twinkgilde heisst:

BootyBayBashBoys- und ja ich bin Blutsegeladmiral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die gibt es seit ca 3 Jahren also das Original Beachboys sind nur kopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (2. November 2008)

[Insert Random Name here] 
<und seine Bankchars>


----------



## Ulather (2. November 2008)

Besonders tolle Gildennamen sind auch:

 < AFK >
 < Pompfhorde >
 < Müde und hungrig >
 < Life ain't no Ponystall >
 < Ehrlose Stecher >

Finde ich alles ok und teils auch lustig.
Besser sowas als irgendetwas mit Schatten, Rächer...., Ritter von....  Wayne. Ist ein Rollenspiel und das soll auch Spaß machen
Have a nice day, sonst gibbet "hordentlich" was aufs Maul^^

MfG


----------



## Murgul5 (2. November 2008)

<Affen mit Waffen>
<ist Imba>
<Ehrfürchtig bei Aldi>


----------



## villain (2. November 2008)

auf unserem realm gibt / gab es 2 hordegilden : barry white eliteguards  und monster inc.

fand ich schon witzig..

ansonsten gibt es da noch CSI: Darnassus, Booty Bay Surfclub, PVE was soo last year, Gnome Rangers, a gnome stole my bike,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyk2 (2. November 2008)

bei uns auf frostmourne gibts
<AFK Duschen>
<tel abin banana club>


----------



## Nimbe (2. November 2008)

es gab mal ne low lv gilde für heal druiden: <steht unter naturschutz> 
gibt es aber glaub nich mehr fand die immer lustig


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (2. November 2008)

Ich find die Namen:
<Da Roxxors>
<Böhse Onkelz>
<Begleiter von [name]
oder
<ZDF Critparade>
lustig


----------



## Cembrotta (2. November 2008)

Auf Onyxia gibt es auf der Allyseite diese Gildennamen

A Rougue stolen my bike

You Mom is my Daily

Onyxias next Topmodels

Betrunken und Bewaffnet


^^


----------



## pingu77 (2. November 2008)

Ich find die besten sind immer noch:

Excellence of Execution 

und

After Kill We Chill


----------



## StepBack (2. November 2008)

Auf die Todeskrallen hätten wir da : 
<TOP OF THE FOOD CHAIN>
<Abstürzende Windreiter>
<bringt den Tod>
<Gummibärenbande>

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Öbelix1 (2. November 2008)

hab 2 geile gesehn^^

1.
<wasdww ROFL I CAN'T MOVE>  <--Ambossar

2.

<Bis einer weint>  <---Thrall


----------



## Rongor (2. November 2008)

Ka ob schon erwähnt (zu faul fast 70 Seiten zu lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Bei uns auf Kargath: >Insert scary name here<
Schon cool, wenn man bedenkt, dass sich ach so viele Leute Gedanken machen um einen möglichst martialischen Namen^^


----------



## Guinnevere (2. November 2008)

Also bei uns laufen sie rum mit 

<weint wenns blitzt>

und 

<abi trotz wow>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leschko (2. November 2008)

proudmooore

<müde und bewaffnet>
<taurenmolkerei>
<skiclub arathihochland>
<ist Allianz versichert.>


----------



## Kabamaan (2. November 2008)

Gank mich und ich logg um^^
das Syndikat Hordi gilde


----------



## Kabamaan (2. November 2008)

Keine Gilde aber ein Arena team name
Gnomendomina
xD is mein team^^


----------



## Widock (2. November 2008)

<InderinderInderin>

Auch wenn wir ihn nun ändern mussten -_-


----------



## Pereace2010 (2. November 2008)

Auf onyxia: Wow Drugs an RocknRoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (2. November 2008)

*<rubbelt sich sein PvPness>*


----------



## Eolair (2. November 2008)

Auf Durotan gibt´s dann noch:

"Come in and wipe au"


----------



## Aimor (2. November 2008)

Auf Ysera Allianz:


<Arbeitsamt Ehrfürchtig>


----------



## wightnish (2. November 2008)

keine ahnung ob das schon wer geschrieben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber bei uns heißt einer der besten gilden (khaz'goroth, allianz) dominus aurora un dazu gibt es ne verarsch gilde, die dumme nuss aroma heißt, find ich auch witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kâzuyâ (2. November 2008)

Die Gilde von meinem Pala heißt " Bubble und Ruhestein " xD


----------



## Onyxien (2. November 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob die Gilde/Arenateam schon genannt wurde:

"Fear gewinnt"


----------



## Kallotar (2. November 2008)

<Azeroths next Topmodel>
<hat lange Ohren>
<aus ebay freier Haltung>


----------



## Geige (2. November 2008)

WiPe GmbH


----------



## Raveless (2. November 2008)

Gerade gesichtet: "Butcher of Mettwurst" auf Frostwolf, Horde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (2. November 2008)

In meiner signatur stehen genügend "lustige" gildennamen


----------



## Redfox79 (2. November 2008)

!


----------



## Easyrain (2. November 2008)

Nazjatar:

bei der Horde
<Im Klo brennt noch Licht>
<Krabbelgruppe>
<DIE HOrDENSÄCKE>

manche gibts glaube (teilweise) gar net mehr

bei der Allianz
<Möhrchenfraktion>
<SPIELT LIEBER HORDE>


----------



## Corlin (2. November 2008)

Aldor elevator victims

oder my all time fav "shut up women i m playin"


----------



## Bumala (2. November 2008)

Auf meinem realm  sind noch die gilden
<reife frauen ab vierzig>
<hat elfen lieb>


 Mfg Bumala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (2. November 2008)

Kabamaan schrieb:


> Gank mich und ich logg um^^
> das Syndikat Hordi gilde



Die is Nice, ist mein Twink drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. November 2008)

Bumala schrieb:


> Auf meinem realm  sind noch die gilden
> <reife frauen ab vierzig>
> <hat elfen lieb>
> 
> ...


reife frauen ab vierzig ist dein arenateam meint deine sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellersche (2. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> reife frauen ab vierzig ist dein arenateam meint deine sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Im BG hab ich mal gesehn

"pew pew laserguns" da musst ich lachen und dann hab ich den Blutelfen umgehaun. xD


----------



## Sugarwarlock (2. November 2008)

auf nathrezim gabs vor bc ne gilde "badeverein orgrimmar"^^


----------



## Nesata (2. November 2008)

<sucht seine Mutti>


----------



## Sjul (2. November 2008)

wollte mal ne Gilde mit dem Namen <Die 2 lustigen 3> aufmachen ist aber aus ungeklärten Gründen gescheitert^^


----------



## Hordeman187 (2. November 2008)

<Krabbelgruppe United>

mein favo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Shade (2. November 2008)

ich kenn noch <hORDENTLICH AUFS MOWL>


----------



## Rabøø (2. November 2008)

Auf den Server "Festung der Stürme" gibts ne Gilde die heißt 
<GEH WEITER ICH DROPP NICHTS> 
fand die ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shady197 (2. November 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob die schon genannt wurde hab kb alle seiten durchzulesen.
Ich kenn die gilden auf Nefarian:
Lachend in die Kreissäge und Hordnungsamt


----------



## L-MWarFReak (2. November 2008)

Der_Shade schrieb:


> ich kenn noch <hORDENTLICH AUFS MOWL>




Das steht direkt im ERSTEN Post vom TE.... also kommt schon... die erste seite oder zumindest DEN ERSTEN POST!

danke....


MFG


----------



## Leyndoo (2. November 2008)

>Bei Aldi ehrfürchtig< !^^


----------



## Ferdy2003 (2. November 2008)

Auf Antonidas:

"Ein Kilo gehackte Horde"


----------



## Kronsforder (2. November 2008)

used keine mädchen mode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avane x.X (2. November 2008)

Lokì schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Favorit:
> 
> <Lol der hat Rofl gesagt>




total unlustig...

Avane


----------



## Avane x.X (2. November 2008)

Alle kommen sie von Nefarian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Avane


----------



## Darkfire936 (2. November 2008)

Gnominativ heißt eine Allianzgilde auf dem kult der Verdammten


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (2. November 2008)

auf tichondrius gibts z.B.:

Turkisch de light
Ultra Kitty MewMew force
The Gypsies
Buswinker
wsad lol i cant move




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (3. November 2008)

Bei uns auf Shat gibts ne Gilde die heißt 

<Hut ab der ging gut ab>

Find ich persönlich echt nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (3. November 2008)

Milf Hunter
She looked eighteen
I own sleeping girls
Come Honor Face
I came you fail

Sind so die,die mir spontan einfallen nach nen paar Matches..


----------



## Kelthelas (3. November 2008)

Also auf Blutkessel gibts ne Gilde die heißt "Hordnungsamt" und ich weiß nich auf welchem server da gibts die "Zerschmetterlinge" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aedz (3. November 2008)

meine alte gilde hieß! 
<wir leaven eh wieder> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbartin (3. November 2008)

<ganz großes tennis>


----------



## patrickmclovin (3. November 2008)

"arbeitslos und jogginghos'"
"arbeitsarmt ehrfürchtig"

weiß net wo, hab ich mir mal sagen lassen


----------



## BaCCa (3. November 2008)

bei uns gibts ne pvp gilde : "kil jeden"  wortwitz inc   =D


----------



## Petrol85 (3. November 2008)

twinkgilde auf frostwolf:
<Who Ran Zone>  (evtl mal laut aussprechen wenn der Groschen nicht fällt...)

ansonsten gibts auf einigen Servern immer wieder:
<BootyBayBeachBoys>
<Sozialamt Darnassus> (oder jede beliebige andere Stadt)


----------



## l33r0y (10. November 2008)

Hm ich hab vor nen paar Monaten mal nen Hunter gesehen..ich mein der hieß Krathor..oder so ähnlich. Er war in der Gilde <Der Petmaster> 
Das lustige daran war das er immer mit 2-3 Druiden unterwegs war die in der Gilde <Begleiter von Krathor> waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vathrass (10. November 2008)

auf zuluhed auf seiten der horde gibts die namen "Hat die Haare schoen" und " voll Ini fresse" anere die auch nur den ahcuh von witz habn kenn ich noch nicht


----------



## Humbalumba (10. November 2008)

Auf Festung der Stürme

<Ehrfürchig bei McDonalds>

<GEH WEITER ICH DROP NIX> <--- schon auf der vorigen seite ,sry^^

weniger lustig ,da allys (pfui)

<Rhabarber Barbaren>


----------



## Flashdance (10. November 2008)

Auf blackmoore gibt es z.B. die "Booty bay beach boys" oder " das wort heisst Nukular" :]


----------



## Warp16 (10. November 2008)

Big tittz high critzz
(b11 w only^^)


----------



## Valnar93 (10. November 2008)

<ROFLCOPTER AIRFORCE>


----------



## mooki (21. Dezember 2008)

Mein liebling ^^ : <Sechs and the Undercity>


----------



## sp4rky (21. Dezember 2008)

"Ehrfürchtig bei McDonalds"


----------



## Greshnak (21. Dezember 2008)

ist ein heiler
ist afk liebe machen
fette tauren


----------



## Aratosao (21. Dezember 2008)

"Wambo"

"Infanteristen"

"Aua"

"For Pony"

"Kleptomanen"


----------



## Supagodzilla (21. Dezember 2008)

< Robbenklopper >


----------



## Fr3ak3r (21. Dezember 2008)

<BootyBayWatch>


----------



## Bösewicht1 (21. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns Anetheron gibts die

Heilige Miesmuschel!!!!!


Ich entschuldige mich bei allen Gildenmitgliedern falls ich den irgenwie verbockt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Dezember 2008)

mir gefällt sehr <lauf weiter ich drop nichts>


----------



## arbeet (21. Dezember 2008)

auf dem realm rat von darlarn gabs ne gilde die hieß 
<ist chuck noris> mussten sich aber um ändern weil es nen rp server ist ^^


----------



## Teraluna (21. Dezember 2008)

Gab noch irgendwo mal "Saped Girls can´t say NO"

MFG 
Teraluna


----------



## MC1992 (21. Dezember 2008)

hm also bisher schon so gesehen:
-WIR HAUEN AUCH FRAUEN
-Pony Slaystation
-Das Leben ist kein Pwnyhof
-Crit happens
-I crit on first date




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fielen mir jetz so spontan ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trixer1 (21. Dezember 2008)

Booty Bay Beach Boys


----------



## -Vardor- (21. Dezember 2008)

Hordegilde namens:

<Geh weiter ich Drop nix!>

als Allie schon geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 ///Edith sagt: ok sry oben nich gesehn


----------



## snikkers (21. Dezember 2008)

auf Arthas gibts ne gilde die heißt <Allianzversichert>


----------



## Narulein (21. Dezember 2008)

Molkerei auf der Bounty!


----------



## SpamerElite (21. Dezember 2008)

Auf Anub'arak gabs eine Gilde:

Die Arrische Bruderschafft

Jedoch nicht sehr lange.


----------



## mxisah (21. Dezember 2008)

"Grüss Bob von mir"

Anspielung auf den Geistheiler aus Shakes & Fidget :-D


----------



## Ulather (21. Dezember 2008)

Kleine Gnome ganz Groß

Müde und Hungrig

Bewaffnete Rentner

Muhtown Rocker

Mit Schirm. Charme und............

Geh weiter, ich droppe nix (den fand ich wirklich gut)

We love to slay you...


Das wars..


----------



## LoLTroll (21. Dezember 2008)

verliert gegen afkler


----------



## Norgannon (21. Dezember 2008)

Meine Gilde auf Theradras:

PayBack is A BiAtCh

^^


----------



## mgfhaki (28. Dezember 2008)

Can't gank this

Gank me if you can   --> ist super wird man wirklich von jedem der vorbeirennt umgenebelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgfhaki (28. Dezember 2008)

Can't gank this (can't touch this xD)

Gank me if you can   --> ist super wird man wirklich von jedem der vorbeirennt umgenebelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgfhaki (28. Dezember 2008)

-.- sry für doppelpost..


----------



## Nico Blonske alias Hanharr (28. Dezember 2008)

Wie wäre es mit dem Gildennamen

Rums Bums Pwnerjungs

MfG Tarhas/Hanharr


----------



## babidi (28. Dezember 2008)

bei und auf dumorog horden seite "zwergenweitwurfcrew"


----------



## Narathil (28. Dezember 2008)

Monolith schrieb:


> [...]
> + Warme Brüder
> [...]


 Habe den Thread grade zum ersten Mal gesehn, aber unsere clique heißt schon ungefähr 2 1/2 Jahre so. Naja Zufälle gibts immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heyhey (28. Dezember 2008)

Booty Bay Beach Boys


----------



## Sayonara Simon (28. Dezember 2008)

"HierKönnteIhrTextStehen" seehr geil is auch "Glei Gladschts oida" XD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Dezember 2008)

auf dem realm auf dem ich spiel(Dun Morogh) auf der hordenseite gibts ne gilde die heißt
"Hordentlich Schaden" find ich ganz nett^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: dann noch: 

- Zwergenweitwurfcrew
und
- Eisenfresser


----------



## Mehlaach (28. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns auf Kazh'gorot gibts <SOS Rinderdorf>
xD

mfg
Mehlaach


----------



## Rhadamanthys2106 (28. Dezember 2008)

auf Die Nachtwache
-Wiped am Trash x)
-Männerwirtschaft
-(19er PvP gilde) BuG


----------



## Dragongoth (28. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns gibts ne Gilde
die heißt
<Navy Seals xD>


----------



## Magisto (28. Dezember 2008)

durfte heute auch ne lustige gildensatzung unterschreiben, mit dem namen:

Analexplosion   

xDDDDDDD


----------



## Cybereule (28. Dezember 2008)

< Die ollen Tollen >
<WirArbeitenAmProblem>
<Klein und rund>
Auch oft benutzt :FatKidsAreHartTooKindnape  oder so ähnlich
< B1ubb> (der Terror nimmt nie ein Ende)^^
<Ops I krit him again> (find ich aber mal wirklich garnicht lustig)
<Heal war durch>
<Crit happens> (auch ned wirklich lustig) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (28. Dezember 2008)

Achja und  < Yes, we can > sind glaub ich aber schon aufgelöst


----------



## Dietz0r (16. Januar 2009)

suppenkazpa schrieb:


> hab ma im bg (realmpool blutkessel)
> "Hordecore Pwnografie" gesehn^^




Meintest du vlt Blutdurst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ da hätt ich nämlich "eine Erklärung"  für *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plastiksoldat (16. Januar 2009)

Auf meinenm Server ( Frostwolf (Ja ich weis er laggt voll)) gibts ne alli pvp Gilde namens " Kuh schubs Clan"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kollega (16. Januar 2009)

Hatte mal die Gilde <Ritter von Kronenbourg>


----------



## Darequi (21. Januar 2009)

So, ich hab da mal etwas, womit ich mich auf Malle - Malfurion immer rumschlagen muss :

<Halber Gnom auf Toast> - H
<steht unter Naturschutz> - H
<Fluffige Mammuts> - A

bei letzteren beiden muss ich die Spieler immer /pet, wenn ich vorbei komme, ich finde 1. Fluffich iss kuschlisch und alles was unter Naturschutz steht muss generell schonmal eine Würdigung erhalten!


----------



## Dark_crysis (21. Januar 2009)

bei uns auf dem server gibts auch solche gilden:

die zwei durstigen (allys)

server is down (horde)


auf echsenkessel


----------



## Tade (21. Januar 2009)

Ich bin mit meiner Trollmagierin Chefin der Gilde *The Magical Mistery Tour* !
Ok, vielleicht eher mäßig komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür habe ich mich, warum auch immer überreden lassen einen Ally auf dem Echsenkessel anzufangen. (Ich sei dafür verflucht)
Da bin ich dann der wunderschönen Gilde eines Freundes beigetreten.
*Badabadaba Ich Liebe Es*


----------



## Skusselbutt (21. Januar 2009)

Ohne hier durchgelesen zu haben: 

Die Silberwaldklinik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (21. Januar 2009)

Meine Privatgilde, in der meine Twinks und die Twinks meiner Kumpels sind, hab ich ...

*<New Crits on the Block>*

genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Deepender (21. Januar 2009)

HORDNUNGSAMT!!!!!


ich  hatte auch mal ne gilde die aber von blizzard unbenannt werden musste, da war ich mit nem kollegen drin und nur der und ich, mit pvp chars und wir hießen " 2 Bomben"


----------



## Gerbalin (21. Januar 2009)

Wurstfabrik

Hab ne Eule gesehen die in ner Gilde war mit dem Namen "süß und plauschig"


----------



## Mikolomeus (21. Januar 2009)

"Tote Kekse krümeln nicht"

soo geil^^


mFg


----------



## Harloww (21. Januar 2009)

Dietz0r schrieb:


> Meintest du vlt Blutdurst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gibt's genau so auf Frostwolf, Horde Seite. Macht als Allianzler vielleicht weniger Sinn, aber naja


----------



## LalaWuzFresh (7. Februar 2009)

auch ganz lustige :

>dark children of CHU CHU<
>Come in and find out<
>Lachend in die Kreissäge<
>Born to eat Döner< (<- o.O wtf? xD ... aber auch i-wie anders geschrieben)
xxx >was kung-fu fighting<  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fellator (7. Februar 2009)

<Club der dichten Toten>
<Jesus Had A Soulstone>
<Sapped Girls Dont Say No>
<insert guild name here>


----------



## Latharíl (7. Februar 2009)

< ist verwirrt und versaut>

hatten mit diesem namen schon die ein oder andere diskussion mit diversen spielern und gms


----------



## kingkong23 (7. Februar 2009)

lasst mir nur etwas zeit dann erstell ich lauter lustige gilden mit lustigen namen und lustigen mitgliedern die lustige sachen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddrainer (7. Februar 2009)

kingkong23 schrieb:


> lasst mir nur etwas zeit dann erstell ich lauter lustige gilden mit lustigen namen und lustigen mitgliedern die lustige sachen machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit dem post haste schonma nen guten anfang gelegt xD

btt : Hordentlich aufs Maul ( jo , allseits bekannt , denke ich )


----------



## Medulla (7. Februar 2009)

echt böse!

->Adipositas per magna<- Hordengilde auf proudmore, glaub auch die gibts nicht mehr


----------



## kisch (7. Februar 2009)

Also ich kenn die 
*"Apokalyptischen Fußgänger" *
oder auch schon gesehen 
*"clan der kuhschubser"*


----------



## ilk (7. Februar 2009)

Also bei uns auf Nethersturm gibts z. B.

-CSI Nethersturm
-Ehrfürchtig bei Aldi
-Onlîne Banking
-Ignoriert Euch

mehr fällt mir jetzt grad nicht ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vyron268 (7. Februar 2009)

xxx <dropt nix> find ich geil ^^


----------



## hellix (8. Februar 2009)

<Abwasserreinigung UC> 
die habn schon länger nich mehr gearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (8. Februar 2009)

Iwo mal gesehn  

         Name
    <Ist wuschig> oder rattig weiss net mehr genau^^


----------



## NetzaFetza (8. Februar 2009)

ich hatte ma was lustiges geehen, direkt weggeschmissen vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<Arbeitsamt Ehrfürchtig>


XD so geil


----------



## Heltoray (8. Februar 2009)

ne Bankgilde 

<und die sieben Tauren>


----------



## Birk (8. Februar 2009)

Name: <Die Gilde sucht noch Mitglieder>
Raus gekommen dann dabei im Handelschannel:   Die Gilde <Die Gilde sucht noch Mitglieder> sucht noch Mtglieder für die Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elidias (8. Februar 2009)

Die bessten die ich kenne sind:
-CSI Ogrimmar    
-Murloc stole my bike


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. Februar 2009)

ups hab schon mal reingeschrieben


----------



## Dietz0r (8. Februar 2009)

R.I.P.
Hordecore Pwnografie

wurden grade vom gm geändert weil sich andere spieler über unseren namen "beschwert hätten" 
brb tickets über andere gilden schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Februar 2009)

naja wenn du soviele andere themen wie dieses gesehnen hast dann müsstest du ja eigentlich wissen wie nutzlos das is... wie war das?

dieser vorgang wird sich ständig wiederholen... ständig wiederholen.. ständig wiederholen... ständig wiederholen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:  oh naja man sollte vielleicht erstma gucken wie alt das thema is und wieviele seiten es schon hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich nehm alles zurück ^^


----------



## The Future (8. Februar 2009)

Heute den dämmlichsten namen überhaupt gesehen:  Bad Blind Gurdian.


----------



## Lichtdrache (8. Februar 2009)

auf dun morogh.

Hordendlich aufs maul(gibs wahrseinlich net mehr).
RIDERS ON THE STORM.
Virus.
Prototype.
panama.


----------



## Galjun (9. Februar 2009)

"Rofl mal aufs Brot" fand ich genial^^


----------



## Marienkaefer (9. Februar 2009)

Auf Ysera gibts ne Gilde die "Arbeitsamt Ehrfürchtig" heißt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (9. Februar 2009)

Nach Wurstfabrik und Schlachthof ist jetzt der Gildenname "Gibts nicht im Baumarkt" der neue Favorit für den dümmsten Gildennamen den ich bisher gelesen hab.


----------



## Priyx (9. Februar 2009)

Hab mal ne Gilde gesehn die hieß "WTF LASERGUN PEW PEW" 

einfach genial xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (9. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Nach Wurstfabrik und Schlachthof ist jetzt der Gildenname "Gibts nicht im Baumarkt" der neue Favorit für den dümmsten Gildennamen den ich bisher gelesen hab.



Ich liebe ja Gildennamen, an denen man gleich sehen kann, das man nicht joinen sollte weil der Leiter nicht mal schreiben kann - auf Turalyon gibt es z.B. "we have explosiv" oder "carpe diam". Das macht die Auswahl dann gleich einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jemiel (9. Februar 2009)

Ewige Wacht:

The dark side of Toast[mitlerweile wieder aufgelöst ]


----------



## Part v. Durotan (9. Februar 2009)

alterac leechers
der blutige pfad gottes


----------



## löööy (9. Februar 2009)

auf frostwolf gibts u.a  die gummibären, bananenjunkies inc und Käsebrötchenbande (die allerdings auf gelöst wurde) und eben noch gesehen: Pony Slaystation xD


----------



## Marienkaefer (9. Februar 2009)

Was ja zur Zeit auch so "beliebt" ist:

Ritz Ritz We Are Emo KidZz

Oder wie auch immer man das schreibt ^^

Und ich hab mal zum Spaß die Gilde "Azeroths Next Topmodel" gejoined.. war aber noch am selben Tag draußen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## checkii (23. Februar 2009)

<emo club tirisfal> is mal geil die gilde xd

mit meinem twink hab ich

<wiienerfestlpatiienten> will aber einen neuen einzigartigen guten namen erfinden *hmmm

vl inspiriert ihr mich ...


----------



## araos (23. Februar 2009)

Auf An00b'abkack : <Hartz 5 beta tester>


----------



## Delhoven (23. Februar 2009)

Auf Durotan EU ist der IQ leider sehr gesunken, seid es die Todesritter Klasse gibt. Nun haben wir 2 neue Gilden.

- Haut dir aufs Maul-

- Scheisst dir ins Gesicht-



Mein Favorit immer noch.

-set Sail for Fail-


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

<is fishing for epics>
<Gummibärenbande reloaded>

Das sind nur einige Beispiele für die dummen Gildenname auf meinem Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishuri (1. März 2009)

<GoGo EMO RANGERS>


----------



## moes (1. März 2009)

Gank GmBH!^^
Finde ich sehr lustig!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrdDaSram (1. März 2009)

Rhadamanthys2106 schrieb:


> auf Die Nachtwache
> -Wiped am Trash x)
> -Männerwirtschaft
> -(19er PvP gilde) BuG



Allys denk ich ma,
bei den Hordlern noch nie gesehn ^^


----------



## blablublolz (4. März 2009)

auf blackmoore

<hat großen PVPnis>


----------



## Pathologist (4. März 2009)

Bei uns auf Kil'Jaeden gibt's ne Gilde die heißt <BadPlayers>... und das sind im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes BAD Players 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut finde ich auch <Tot und Zerstörung> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dannyl2912 (4. März 2009)

Natural Born Soulgriller

Als Anlehnung zu einem sehr aktiven Grill-Verein.


----------



## Takvoriana (4. März 2009)

Auf Norgannon: "HUT AB DER GEHT GUT AB".
Genau so geschrieben .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (4. März 2009)

Käsefreunde Stormwind's
Bierfreunde Ironforge

auch interessant 

<Name>
ist allein

all seen on Rat von Dalaran


----------



## Resch (4. März 2009)

Auf Shattrath gibts "Allianz Entsorgungs GmbH"


----------



## Bagasso (4. März 2009)

Bei uns auf Alex gibts ne Gilde die heisst

.... ist Schuld

Wobei die Punkte dann immer für die Namen der Leute stehen ^^


----------



## Dagobert001 (4. März 2009)

Gildenname: Grillparty 

Und die Member heißen Bratwurst,Leberkäs,Jagtwurst usw


----------



## helge777 (4. März 2009)

... will nur spielen

und

    Hartz V Betatester


----------



## Gilindriana (4. März 2009)

Ich kenn ne Gilde die heißt <Gemischtwarenverkäufer> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch cool ist <ich hab kein loot>


----------



## Buffedgolgar (4. März 2009)

Sry falls Doppelnennung.

Auf Alleria:

Alliygilde: "Rupp die Ente"

und auch schön in der Arena gesehen:

"Der Lich schütze Euch" (zwei Todesritter)


----------



## Astl67 (4. März 2009)

Die unser heißt Streuselkuchen

Server Gilneas

Realmpool Verderbnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfefi (4. März 2009)

Auf Eredar war ich mal in einer Fungilde die "Your mom is my epic mount" heißt xD
Hab auch mal "3 Engel für Charlie" gesehen....
mehr fällt mir nicht ein^^

GreZz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (4. März 2009)

<Irgendeine Gilde> -- Irgendwer Irgendwo Irgendwann waren Member, Irgendwer is mittlerweile bei uns ^^

<Die aufhaltbare Macht>

<Steaks und Rippchen> fand ich funny waren hauptsächlich Tauren drin.


----------



## ichhasseelfen11 (4. März 2009)

realm: *Teldrassiel* 

Gilden: I crit on my first date
          big tits high crits
          geh weiter ich drop nix
          prosecco
          warum liegt hier stoh


----------



## oOcloudOo (4. März 2009)

Charakter "Zefix" Gilde "Ruhig Blut"
Charakter "Börse" Bilde "Bachnabfahrt"

Und noch "De gefürchtete Fossas" (aus dem Film Madagaskar 1 + 2 die komischen Affen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beim Zweiten hab ich mich Totgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich bin ein Geist der Vergangenheit schon richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Cloud


----------



## Genmokai (4. März 2009)

Ich hab mal auf irgendeinem Server die Gilde <Brot> getroffen. Die hießen Wurst, Knäcke, Vollkorn, Weizen, Butter, Käse, Mais usw.


----------



## ~Saphîrîa~ (4. März 2009)

Auf Garrosh gibts oder gabs ne Gilde namens : Murloc stole my bike
wie und wer da auch immer drauf gekommen ist, ich mag den Namen ^^


----------



## Lokiss (4. März 2009)

TEXAS MAINCHAR MASSACRE <----- ftw


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (4. März 2009)

ich hab schonmal den gildennamen "Dönertasche" gehört


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (4. März 2009)

"ist teil vom haus" und die member sind dann so whinekeller , heizung , fenster usw^^


----------



## Gilmeth (4. März 2009)

Ich fand "Du nicht nehmen Kerze" am lustigsten^^


----------



## CiaPrincess (4. März 2009)

Es gibt wirklich seehr viele lustige und einfallsreiche Namen - jedoch ist

<Die böhsen Orkelz>   (Aman'thul, Hordenseite)

der _einzige_, bei dem ich bis jetzt immer wieder herzhaft lachen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stealkiwi (4. März 2009)

1. >allianz versicherung<
2 >geh weiter ich droppe nichts<


----------



## Shubunki (4. März 2009)

...irgend wann lief mir mal " Trollvottel ".. über den Weg.. fand ich klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (4. März 2009)

Neu auf Turalyon und DER Brüller, für alle, die nicht nur Englisch können, sondern auch in amerikanischer Politik auf dem Stand sind:

<Gnomeland Security>


----------



## Teradas (4. März 2009)

Auf Blackhand gabs glaub ich mal "Imba Pilze",aber gibts nicht mehr glaub ich.


----------



## Abrox (4. März 2009)

Wasser schwimmt gut


----------



## Teradas (4. März 2009)

~Saphîrîa~ schrieb:


> Auf Garrosh gibts oder gabs ne Gilde namens : Murloc stole my bike
> wie und wer da auch immer drauf gekommen ist, ich mag den Namen ^^


Aber auch "Murloc stole my Guildname" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (4. März 2009)

Fendulas schrieb:


> ..<and two stealthed rogues> das is doch mal genial.




ich kanns kaum erwarten, meine Gilde heute abend so zu nennen. Liege um, das könnt ihr glauben, das ja ma geil


<sitzt nackt am Rechner>


----------



## Beowulf321 (4. März 2009)

Nozdormu: gildenname: Rubbel die Katz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und bei dem namen konnt ich mich nicht mehr halten vor lachen xD <Jesus had a Soulstone>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlaa (4. März 2009)

<Ich spiele nackt> ^^


----------



## Migel  baaam (4. März 2009)

bei uns gibts "AFK Liebe machen"
und "OF THE SHATERED SUN LOL" 

greetz


----------



## LiquidFantasy (4. März 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, obs schon genannt wurde, aber ich finde für ne PVP-Gilde immer noch "defft den hof" am besten ^^

"and two stealthed rouges" ist auch super, nur leider bringt der einem kaum was, wenn man selbst Schurke ist, hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaddarim (4. März 2009)

Also bei uns auf Frostmourne gibs ne Ally PvP-Gilde mit dem Namen  <Lazer Catz mhew mhew>.

Find echt geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (4. März 2009)

Shaddarim schrieb:


> Also bei uns auf Frostmourne gibs ne Ally PvP-Gilde mit dem Namen  <Lazer Catz mhew mhew>.



Nett, das ist aber nur eine hübsche Variante des Originals <OMG lazers pew pew pew> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BmnFive (4. März 2009)

die drei lustigen fünf
das find ich überragend XD
nich so lustig:
die 4,3 musketiere (hab ich mir ausgedacht weiß nich obs das gibt)


----------



## Firé_Loki (4. März 2009)

Monolith´s (kommentar, titel etc. oder was auch immer) unter seinem Namen "Nordish By Nature" so heißt eine gilde auf meinem server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten kannte ich ne gilde die hieß "mag keiner" oder so aber ka welchen server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ostarâ (supermegaholypriest) (4. März 2009)

auf Arthas: 

- Freunde der Näga  ^^


----------



## kosmo79 (5. März 2009)

Rumz Bumz Berserker Jungz 

oder so ähnlich ...find ich gut


----------



## oOcloudOo (5. März 2009)

gildenname: "du Idiot" 
Spielernamen waren dann irgendwelche Politiker, war nett anzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich auch cool fand war "Diener des Stahls" und die Spieler hießen "Stahlhart" "Stahlhuf" "Stahlfaust" usw... leider gibts die schon lang lang nich mehr


----------



## talsimir (5. März 2009)

Khalli schrieb:


> auf nathrezim gibt es eine gilde die "Orgrimmars Badeverein" heist xD



Du nicht nehmen Kerze
Pony Slaystation

Aber der coolste Gildennamen auf Erden auch wenn er nicht lustig ist: Faule Studis!^^


----------



## Adorabell (5. März 2009)

auf malfurion:
*Fluffige Mammuts*
*NaturalBornKillers* (Bankchargilde)
xxx-*ist unkaputtbar*


----------



## Bane93 (5. März 2009)

Anonyme Zwergenschupser fand ich gut^^


----------



## mirosh (25. März 2009)

mein herzallerliebster gildenname (obwohl ich nicht weiss obs die noch gibt): allis im wunderland (horde) 

meine letzten gilde war ein netter haufen, hatte aber den etwas peinlichen namen "söhne der apokalypse". da ich nun mal kein mann bin (mein char zwar schon..) habe ich beantragt den namen in geschwister der apokalypse abzuändern.... wurde aber abgelehnt.


----------



## Deloba (25. März 2009)

< the stoned rolls >  (zu wienerisch de wachn semmeln ^^ ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

< Gosejohanns Homofürsten >   <-- mussten leider umbenannt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   aber ich fand den lustig ^^ 
(und nein ich bin kein freund von diskriminierungen, aber in dem sinne wars ja keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Beide auf Lordaeron


----------



## Garziil (25. März 2009)

Blackmoore:

Aeffchenmitkaeffchen
Laergun Pju Pju (es war ne twinkgilde der ehemaligen Gilde Interminata)
Lovely Bunnys (PVP Twinks mit rosa wappenrock wo ein weisses häschen drauf ist)
Hordentlich aufs Mowl.  Auch vertreten
liebt Kekse

arenateam: In cookies we trust (Ich mag halt kekse)


----------



## djpadi (25. März 2009)

am geilsten ist:

*20cm unbuffed* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wurde aber sicherlich schon mehrfach hier erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Effigy (25. März 2009)

Auf Blackhand gibt es die Gilde " ui ui ui Tiffy " die ist auch gut scheinbar ne parodie auf Samson aus der alten Sesamstrasse ^^


----------



## Pentu (25. März 2009)

<wer das liest is blöd> sehr nice

<Angelverein Gnomerigan>

<tot kekse grümmeln nicht>  mein favorit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. März 2009)

Pentu schrieb:


> <wer das liest is blöd> sehr nice
> 
> <Angelverein Gnomerigan>
> 
> ...


ist der rechtschreibfehler bei der zweiten gilde gewollt?


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (25. März 2009)

<Scarab lords stole my bike> (oder so ähnlich)
P.S. Wenn jmd den genauen weis verbessert mich einfach^^


----------



## Mr.Mojo (25. März 2009)

Auf alleria giebts ne gilde nahmens       mopedclub og


----------



## Mr.Mojo (25. März 2009)

Pentu schrieb:


> <wer das liest is blöd> sehr nice
> 
> <Angelverein Gnomerigan>
> 
> ...




und ich kenn ne gilde namens : tote keckse krümeln doch          ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (25. März 2009)

Mr.Mojo schrieb:


> Auf alleria giebts ne gilde nahmens



Frau soll ja keine Rechtschreibflames machen aber manchmal zuckts da schon gewaltig in den Fingern, vor allem, wenn man sieht, das der Poster gar nicht weiß, wie Rechtschreibung und Aussprache zusammenhängen.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (1. April 2009)

Das wär n geiler Name für ne Gilde (fiel mir grad ein) vllt gibts den schon, kA .. :/

bL00Tdurst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhunter94 (1. April 2009)

Bei uns haben wir


Lieber Tot als Jenkins
Hartgekochte Eier
MAG ECHT KEINER

Find die eigentlich ganz Amüsant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedime (1. April 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Gilde im BG gesehn die heißt: NANANANANANANABATMAN


----------



## Teradas (1. April 2009)

Ich weiss nicht ob die hier schonmal erwähnt wurden:
Früher auf Blackhand:
<Ich würfel immer>
Jetzt Garrosh:
-
Da gibts kaum witzige Gilden

Doch < Crit HappenZ>


----------



## Sinured93 (1. April 2009)

Meine Favoriten bis jetzt:

Pony Slaystation

und 

Who Ran Zone ......funktioniert leider nur auf Deutschen Severn da die Aussprache einem deutschen Schimpfwort seeeehr ähnelt...


----------



## Blutdämon (1. April 2009)

auf sen´jin gabs mal

ikebana verrein seenhain 

afk liebe machen

und 

sen´jin chicks wo alles nur weibliche chars waren auser der gilden leader x)


----------



## slimeofthedead (1. April 2009)

was mir grade einfällt ist:

"Die scharlachrote Latenz"


----------



## göller (1. April 2009)

Vek'lor:

Mein alltime favorite: *Hordnungsamt*

gibt auch:
- Crit happens
- Sapped Girls can't say NO
- Weiberregiment


----------



## SOULHUNTERS (1. April 2009)

---XXX--- 
>>> kennt deine Mama <<<





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine bankgilde


----------



## Tamrac (1. April 2009)

Auch auf die Gefahr eines Doppelposts hin:

Horde klaut bei Kik


----------



## Birk (2. April 2009)

göller schrieb:


> Vek'lor:
> 
> Mein alltime favorite: *Hordnungsamt*
> 
> ...



Haha die find ich super.. besonders "Sapped Girls can't say NO"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fastjack25 (2. April 2009)

Gerade in Shattrath gesehen, "Kloppen statt Poppen"

oder wars andersrum??  Egal...


----------



## Tuevy (2. April 2009)

auf gul'dan horde gibt es die gilde *Hordcore*

musste schmunzeln als ich den Namen laß ;-)


----------



## PewPew_oO (2. April 2009)

st Teil von Haus

Und die Leute heissen z. B:

Fundament
ist Teil von Haus


Wand 
ist Teil von Haus


----------



## Selah (2. April 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> st Teil von Haus
> 
> Und die Leute heissen z. B:
> 
> ...




Ja, die hab ich auch schon gesehen - oder halt ne Gilde gleichen Namens. Fand ich auch mal ganz witzig, auch wenn ich nie nen Char namens "Küchentür" oder so spielen würde.


----------



## Halbulu (12. April 2009)

talsimir schrieb:


> Du nicht nehmen Kerze




die hab ich auch schonmal auf Frosmourne gesehen


----------



## Sheliak (14. April 2009)

ich hab mit nem freund ne 39er pvp gilde gegründet

<und welche Armee> leider geht kein fragezeichen im gildennamen


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. April 2009)

Hehe meine Gilde "Mir isset Ejal"

warum weil wir für jeden Fun zu haben sind u auch nach 20 Wipes bei Loken weiter machen


----------



## Fauzi (14. April 2009)

lol, 20 wipes bei loken *grins*


----------



## m1chel (14. April 2009)

Gul´dan

<ist ein ABITURENSOHN>


----------



## yannick-fcs (14. April 2009)

xxx <Is a Clicker>


----------



## Senzuality (14. April 2009)

Im BG gesehen, Server weiss ich nicht mehr: <Arbeitslos und Jogginghos>
War zwar kein Win, aber dafür konnte ich wenigstens mal ein wenig schmunzeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bangboombang (14. April 2009)

Selbst gesehen: "Die zwei lustigen drei"

                        "Euphorische Eulen"

                         "Stocktomaten"


-> nicht umbedingt der killer, aber man schmunzelt.^^


----------



## Königmarcus (14. April 2009)

Willmasta schrieb:


> - Beep beep I'am a Yeeplolz




lool da hab ich lachflash gekriegt als ich des gelesen hab xDxD

bei mir uns auf khaz'goroth gabs ne gilde die hieß "weg und ab dafür". war glaub ich pvp gilde^^


----------



## Magarus (14. April 2009)

Echsenkessel: Happytown Beachclub
find ich sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (10. Mai 2009)

Auf Kult der Verdammten gabs mal kurz ne Gilde die hieß: Gnomes have stolen my bike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab mich weggeschmiesen vor lachen


----------



## Marklar (10. Mai 2009)

Orden der Krempelritter

oder

Platthaun Gang


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. Mai 2009)

Zirkel des cenarius:
wir klauen kerze
die drei lustigen vier
eine horde allianzler


----------



## zwergeromatiko (10. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon jmd gesagt hat aber ich kenne eine Gilde namens  Don't call it Schnitzel.
Weiß nicht mehr auf welchem Server aber auf sowas musste erstamal kommen ^^


----------



## Rappi (10. Mai 2009)

zwergeromatiko schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es schon jmd gesagt hat aber ich kenne eine Gilde namens  Don't call it Schnitzel.
> Weiß nicht mehr auf welchem Server aber auf sowas musste erstamal kommen ^^



Das kommt aus einer Fernsehwerbung.


----------



## Kanalleiche (10. Mai 2009)

zwergeromatiko schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es schon jmd gesagt hat aber ich kenne eine Gilde namens  Don't call it Schnitzel.
> Weiß nicht mehr auf welchem Server aber auf sowas musste erstamal kommen ^^




Auf Nethersturm gibt/gab es so eine Gilde.


----------



## Maga1212 (10. Mai 2009)

"FAT KIDS HARD TO KIDNAP"
"FAT KIDS LAGGS IN RL"


----------



## Part v. Durotan (10. Mai 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> "FAT KIDS HARD TO KIDNAP"
> "FAT KIDS LAGGS IN RL"



hehe, cool ^^


----------



## Cracko (10. Mai 2009)

ich bin auf "Die ewige Wacht" und in der gilde 
<The Sacklachs>...


----------



## 0tinco0 (10. Mai 2009)

blutkessel: ally seite "Happy Hours" find ich super passend zum erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. Mai 2009)

Cracko schrieb:


> ich bin auf "Die ewige Wacht" und in der gilde
> <The Sacklachs>...


was hast du für eine übel große signatur mach die kleiner oO


----------



## steakpfanne (10. Mai 2009)

Mal gesehn /gehört:

<Gereizt & Bewaffnet>
<Wir werfen Gnome> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<and two rogues behind me>


----------



## Kasching (10. Mai 2009)

sacklachs kannst du deine signatur nicht so machen das sie weniger als 1 seite einnimmt ? 

zum thema : 
< and two stealthed rouges > 
< Frühstückshörnchen > ^^

hab auch mal < don't call it Pommes > gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phisch (10. Mai 2009)

Kasching schrieb:


> sacklachs kannst du deine signatur nicht so machen das sie weniger als 1 seite einnimmt ?
> 
> zum thema :
> < and two stealthed rouges >
> ...




Bin grad in ner Gilde die heisst: Stupidity is no Excuse^^
find ich ganz cool...Brathaenchen am Grill und sowas...


----------



## corlay (10. Mai 2009)

CSI OG


----------



## Runelord (10. Mai 2009)

vek lor gabs ma Sterbhilf AG
Arthas Tafelrunde und
Klau bei Kik


----------



## Turismo (10. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hab irgendwo mal ne Gilde gesehn die <Grammatik> oder sowas in der Art hiess... die Member hiessen dann "Plusquamperfekt", "Präteritum", "Futur" etc. *g*
> 
> Und dann wär da noch <Der carcharothe Kreuzzug> *g*




xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd


----------



## Hurkyl (10. Mai 2009)

Ich hab heut gut gelacht,als ich folgenden Gildenname sah:AFK Aale kneten BRB


----------



## Sypher (10. Mai 2009)

Ich habe das dringende Bedürfniss, die Gilde 

"Hier knallt die Ente!" aufzumachen... ich kann mir nur nicht erklären warum.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (12. Mai 2009)

Auf Lordaeron:

Eine unserer Top-Gilden:

<You dont know me>

und die "gegengilde"
<wedontwanttoknowyou>

Und die geilste überhaupt:
Strauchdiebe


----------



## Nursultab (12. Mai 2009)

Name: <Hallo Werner> !

Falls es jmd nicht kennt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTwDvnfE0HY...feature=related (Bei 0:34)


----------



## phipush1 (12. Mai 2009)

realm madmortem:
du nicht nehmen kerze!


----------



## Schokoboy (12. Mai 2009)

-Kuschelwarme Plüschhäschen
-Cpt. Capslog club
-Cpt Blaubär Club


----------



## Ghinx (13. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mal was lustiges auf Malygos gesehen:
<WerDasLiestIsTot>
Da musste ich einfach schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belwár (13. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fallenanqel (13. Mai 2009)

auf meinem server un'goro <3 ...

Find ich
-OMFG THE ICE TRUCK BRB
und
-YAY MORE RGN PLX PLX

xD

Cheerio Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerPuttes (13. Mai 2009)

Mir ist mal

"klaut bei Aldi" und

"Kuhschubbsclan"

untergekommen....fand ich super


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Mai 2009)

hab auch paar gute 

-mom says i´m special

-your mom is my epicmount

und sylvanas leibgarde mit deren twink gilde varimathras leibgrade 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dashofi (13. Mai 2009)

hehe =) 

- Hodenkrebs AG

-ur mum is my epicmount

-emos sind menschen

-Du nicht nehmen Kerze

-A rogue stole my bike

Noch ein sehr geilen : Allianzversicherung 

Dies ist der beste Gildenname : Mein Bruder hat nen 70     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grodmon (13. Mai 2009)

Peter Zwegat Gmbh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gallatin8 (13. Mai 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> eine horde allianzler






Hab mich weggeschmissen^^

Realm keine ahnung aber es war ne Ally PvP-Gilde  "Horde Bestattungs GmbH"
(Realmpool: Hinterhalt)

Wer die kennt pls ne anschreiben danke


MFG: gallatin8


----------



## Raiyu (13. Mai 2009)

Meine erste Gilde auf Tirion:

<WHAT AM I DOING>    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwergwarri (13. Mai 2009)

Auf Rajaxx gibts ne Gilde die heißt

<Ist Teil vom Haus>

und dann die Member z.B. Küche (weibl. Tauren Tank) ^^ etc+


also so
-->      Küche
  <Ist Teil vom Haus>

     Fundament
<Ist Teil vom Haus>

weitere Member sind noch:

-Türklingel

-Fenster

-Dachbalken

-Kühlschrank

-Heizung

-Haustüre

-Biervorrat

-Wand

-Isolation

-Holztür

-Fussabtreter

-Herdplatte

-Fenstersims

-Wandschrank

-Regenrinne

-Gefriertruhe

-Hausmaus

-Whinekeller

-Erdgeschoss

etc...^^



MfG Ich


----------



## KoKsKnoLLe (13. Mai 2009)

auf Nathrezim

Mit uns kann man machen


----------



## Necrot (13. Mai 2009)

Also mein Liebling ist immer noch

DeineMutterklautbeiKik

Weis leider nit ob die auf Destromath oder Blackhand sind


----------



## Thönges (13. Mai 2009)

- Die Irren vom Zombiehof
- Altenheim Undercity
- Horde Couture


----------



## Fedaykin (14. Mai 2009)

Wir haben uns für den Gildennamen:

<Der kreuzende Brennzug>

entschieden


----------



## 666Hatebreed666 (14. Mai 2009)

Bei uns auf dem konsortium find ich die recht lustig:

BottyBay Beachboys

<wirft mit gnomen>

We arrr Pirates


----------



## skyline930 (14. Mai 2009)

daLord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GODLIKE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<ist ein Hochzeitscrasher> find ich lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2009)

Meine Lieblinge sind:

<OnePeace>
<Schokoladensüchtig>
<DeineTanteKlautSidosMaske>
<EssenFreiHaus>
<verdammterKult>
<RitterderRosanenKlinge>
<GMsInPension> (mein Liebling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## xillox (15. Mai 2009)

<Warum liegt da Stroh> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quik'Silver (15. Mai 2009)

<Angry Murlocs> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wanad (25. Mai 2009)

auch geil sind: 

"Kuhschubsclan"

"Unser kleiner Pwnyhof"

"oO"

"Mein Ruhestein hat CD"


----------



## Wanad (25. Mai 2009)

und vergessen hab ich

"auch Kühe haben Gefühle"

"The Brathering"


----------



## maglarius (25. Mai 2009)

Also da ich auf mehreren Servern spiele gespieLT HABE weis ich nicht genau woher se kommen :

- Die Horde klaut bei Kik
- Wen du mich killst log ich um
- So hab umgelogt                              xD
-XXXOFHSHFNVJSJCXXXGDGAS
- Baumschmuser AG
- Mama is da
- Allischänder und stolz drauf
- BörsenhamsterAG Sturmwind  
- Die kleinen Noobs


----------



## Dabow (25. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Hab irgendwo mal ne Gilde gesehn die <Grammatik> oder sowas in der Art hiess... die Member hiessen dann "Plusquamperfekt", "Präteritum", "Futur" etc. *g*
> 
> Und dann wär da noch <Der carcharothe Kreuzzug> *g*



btw : Geniale Signatur ... gefällt mir sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema 

1. Your mum is my epic mount
2. sapt girls dont say no
3. theres no rl only afk


----------



## Teradas (17. Juni 2009)

Eben grade gesehen:
<Gnomenbräterei Orgrimmar>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadmage (17. Juni 2009)

Hehe die sind alle gut.. 

Bei uns gibts
- XXXX "ist reserviert"
- XXXX "ist unbrauchbar" 

und:

"Dumm gelaufen" (da bin ich immer witzig wenn wir in HC inis whipen xD)


----------



## Orinea (17. Juni 2009)

Deadmage schrieb:


> Hehe die sind alle gut..
> 
> Bei uns gibts
> - XXXX "ist reserviert"
> ...




Da bin ich immer witzig ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm bei uns .. Heroes of Azeroth .. mit relativ vielen Sonderzeichen , weiß leider nurnicihtmehr wo .. 
The fufus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- zwar acht ne nette Gilde un dgute , aber find den Namen witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle auf Rexxar , alle ? Die 2 halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Mojo (17. Juni 2009)

die beste pvp gilde auf alleria (soweit ich weiß): R U DODGING ME 
twink gilde von denen: U WON'T GET DEADLY


ich mag das zweite gerne 

edit: die Gilden sind auf Hordenseite. Ob es bessere PvP Allianzgilde gibt weiß ich nicht.

mfg


----------



## serpendt (17. Juni 2009)

auf nethersturm kenn ich auch noch: 
spielerxy...."ignoriert EUCH"


----------



## shady197 (17. Juni 2009)

Also mein lieblings PvP Gildenname ist
<Geh weiter ich dropp nix>


----------



## Sundarkness (17. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> btw : Geniale Signatur ... gefällt mir sehr gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In erstens war ich drin!
Mussten uns aber in "Crit me if you can" umbennen
Naja lustig wäre vllt:
"OgOgwirfdieGnomeandieWand"
Bisschen lang ^^
" Brb afk for sec!"


----------



## OMGlooool (17. Juni 2009)

ähm
RummsBummsWarsongjungs^^


----------



## Orinea (11. Juli 2009)

Dumm aber schlau .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snake202 (11. Juli 2009)

Bei uns gibts eine, die nennt sich glaub ich "Die Verteidiger des SnuSnu" ^^ (Futurama lässt grüßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Brikz´ (12. Juli 2009)

Bei uns aufm Server gibs ne Horde gilde die heißt "Allianz Klaut bei Lidel" und "afk bier holn"


----------



## Crazykodo (12. Juli 2009)

Bei uns gibt's ne Gilde die heißt :" OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLPVEGILDE
oder sowas ähnlichesv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (12. Juli 2009)

Wanad schrieb:


> auch geil sind:
> 
> "Kuhschubsclan"




mein absoluter favorit xD


----------



## Berrid (12. Juli 2009)

shady197 schrieb:


> Also mein lieblings PvP Gildenname ist
> <Geh weiter ich dropp nix>



der ist mal richtig nice. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiffat (12. Juli 2009)

<JFK was PvP flaggt>
<benutzt ein Wlan Kabel> (meine idde klauen verboten xD)
<Plörbrei>
<Twittert dir nen Crit>
<Pwnography> (wurde glaube ich schon öfters genannt)
<Badboys>
<Mozarts 900er Crit> (29er pvp gilde)
<zwei bei Critwars>
<Lagerregal>
<WaFFEN fÜR kRIEGER> (wem fällts auf?^^)
<Pwnds du noch oder Crittest du schon?> (auch meine klauen verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## FerretKain (12. Juli 2009)

Auf Blutkessel gab es mal <Die anonymen Daumenlutscher> auf Hordeseite, ich musste immer grinsen wenn ich jemanden davon gesehen habe. ^^


----------



## Zweitöter (12. Juli 2009)

Wir auf der Ewigen Wacht haben ne Gilde die sich " Fusspilzmafia " nennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie zum Teufel kommt man auf so einen Namen ?


----------



## Sch1llman (12. Juli 2009)

war zwar nicht in wow... hab aber nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich den gildennamen gelesen habe^^ (haben in guild wars halle geholt)

We R America U R Hiroshima [Nuke]

ok, ist nicht lustig... ich geh schon weiter.


----------



## Raz0rblador (12. Juli 2009)

auf Mannoroth(allianz) haben wir ne Gilde die heißt "Ehrfürchtig bei Lidl" oder ne andere "Ehrfürchtig bei Aldi"(ist glaub ich die twinkgilde^^)


----------



## Stevster (12. Juli 2009)

Auf irgendeinem Server gesehen

The bigger the DMG the bigger your Penis


----------



## m1chel (12. Juli 2009)

Kiffat schrieb:


> <JFK was PvP flaggt>
> <benutzt ein Wlan Kabel> (meine idde klauen verboten xD)
> <Plörbrei>
> <Twittert dir nen Crit>
> ...




JFK ist aber doch ein Arena team oder nicht? ;D
sogar recht erfolgreich im 5on5.


----------



## Omidas (12. Juli 2009)

Sehr lustiger Gildenname von einer Hordengilde auf Taerar:

"MOM SAID I AM SKILLED"

Finde den sau gut ... vor allem wenn man sich vorstellt, dass das jemand im ernst sagen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erelios (12. Juli 2009)

bei uns auf Terrodar:
nHordisch by Nature
EMO STOLE MY RAZOR QQ (Mein Favorit^^)


----------



## lordtheseiko (12. Juli 2009)

"Kuhschubsclan"

kenn ich von Gilneas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da gibts diese Gilde auch^^


----------



## nobody78 (12. Juli 2009)

ich weiss nich mehr auf welchem server die waren , aber im bg hiess mal ne gilde "20cm unbuffed" 

fand ich bis jetzt am witzigsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PartyGirl1 (12. Juli 2009)

Auf Lothar gibts auch ne Gilde, die heißt "Tanaris Beach Boys"

Find ich auch gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Juli 2009)

Bei mir auf Blackmoore gibts es die gilde  arschpull eliteverein ^^


----------



## Nebulous (12. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob es den Gilden Namen schon bei uns Gibt aber den habe ich mal auf einem Server gesehen.

-AFK Oma Waschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cembrotta (12. Juli 2009)

.....Sturmwind Kanacken.....

.....Betrunken und Bewaffnet......

.....Azeroths Next Top Modells.....


----------



## CaptainFrost (12. Juli 2009)

Bei uns auf Proudmoore gibts    XXX <DerWoBesserIstAlsWieDU> oder XXX<Ich mach böse Aua> :-D


----------



## crewean (12. Juli 2009)

rums bums berserkerjungs


----------



## Xlsfd (12. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß net ob die schon genannt wurden, aber ich hab schon die folgenden Namen gelesen:

-TeenageMutantNinjaTauren
-Ist Allianz versichert (Hordenseite)
-Kill me and u see my main
-After kill I chill
-Im Namen der Horde
-Wall Street
-Gildenlos
-Sinnlos auf Azeroth
-No Skill just epix
-System of a Wipe (Wir wipen mit System)


----------



## Kiffat (12. Juli 2009)

m1chel schrieb:


> JFK ist aber doch ein Arena team oder nicht? ;D
> sogar recht erfolgreich im 5on5.



Weiß net genau ich hab die als gilde gesehen ca. mitte von TBC weiß net ob die es noch gibt (glaub frostwolf, oder irgendein internationaler^^)


----------



## Wikingerjack (12. Juli 2009)

Ich kenne die unlustigste Gilde.
Auf Rexxar- Die GEILOMATEN GÄNG!


----------



## Cavador (12. Juli 2009)

Sturmwind's Idioten hab ich mal gesehen, aber das war noch zu Beta Zeiten. Hoffe das Zählt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creeb (12. Juli 2009)

Ka obs schonmal gesagt wurde bin zu faul zum suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf Ysera gibt's

<Arbeitsamt Erführchtig>


----------



## SchokoMac (12. Juli 2009)

xxx<ist ein Pokémon Trainer> xD


----------



## Bllademaster (12. Juli 2009)

Mein Schurke auf Shattrath is inner PvP Gilde die heißt "Pony Slaystation"


----------



## Reo_MC (12. Juli 2009)

Die Geilste ist immer noch <Fellowship of the Ping> - so richtig geschrieben?


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (12. Juli 2009)

Hab gestern nen lustigen gehört. 

<Tetris auf der Autobahn>
musste spontan lachen xD

<macht alles für kekse> 
<Schwingen des Phönix>*

* is wohl ein insider das Phönix nie mit ö sondern mit oe geschrieben wird, muss jedesmal lachen wenn ich die seh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Reo_MC (12. Juli 2009)

Hellscream schrieb:


> <Schwingen des Phönix>*
> 
> * is wohl ein insider das Phönix nie mit ö sondern mit oe geschrieben wird, muss jedesmal lachen wenn ich die seh
> 
> ...



Ich glaube doch, dass das dieser alte Buchstabe der aussieht wie O und E, nur halt zusammengeschweißt, der sich weder mit ö noch mit oe übersetzen lässt, oder?


----------



## Droyale (12. Juli 2009)

- Totschlag GmbH
- Ritter von Stormwind 
- Ich würfel immer
- Imba FRUCHTzwerg o.ä
- Die Drei lustigen Fünf
- XXX hat noch kein wotlk

EDIT: your mum is my mount


----------



## LexingtonSteele (12. Juli 2009)

<healer jugend>
hab ich mir selbst ausgedacht

<eleven inches of hardcore punishment>


----------



## Topfkopf (15. Juli 2009)

LexingtonSteele schrieb:


> <healer jugend>
> hab ich mir selbst ausgedacht
> 
> <eleven inches of hardcore punishment>


zu healer Jugend fällt mir grad nur die verbindung zu diesem gewissen Österreicher ein der sich so um 1940 rum ziemlich unbeliebt gemacht hat, der hatte auch ne jugend die sich so ähnlich anhört...

Auf Baelgun gabs mal ne Gnomengilde namens xxx <Schubst Kühe um> Ka obs die noch gibt aber Kühe=Tauren umschubsende Gnome fand ich lustig^^


----------



## Stormspeaker423 (16. Juli 2009)

keine ahnung obs das schon gab, aber hab mal gesehen:

<Wir raiden deine Mudda>


----------



## Kiffat (16. Juli 2009)

<ist wände haschen>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krutoi (19. September 2009)

ein kumpel von mir hat mal eine gilde gesehen, die hieß

<afk oma waschen>

ich konnt nicht mehr vor lachen als er mir das erzählt hat.


----------



## Barlotech (19. September 2009)

GOGO letzt wipe


----------



## Dokk03 (20. September 2009)

Am geilsten fand ich im BG "your mum is my daily Q"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicetale1 (20. September 2009)

Xentos schrieb:


> Auf Mannaroth gibts ne Gilde die heißt: Im klo brennt noch licht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die gabs auch mal bei uns (Madmortem)


----------



## poTTo (21. September 2009)

"I'm AFK with your Sister"

die laufen auf Eredar beispielswiese rum


----------



## krabamboli (21. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann sein das die schon erwähnt wurden aber für mich ist der beste Gildenname
immer noch " Tote Kekse krümmeln nicht"

So geil!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghorgoroth (21. September 2009)

ka wo gesehen, glaub eh mal auf Arthas, aber "Blizzard stole my life" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todielfi (21. September 2009)

auf tichondrius: 
meep meep i am a sheep (oder so ähnlich ging das )
yes we can
dann noch irgendwas wie : go i not drob  (oder so war das...)
mehr fällt mir jetz auchnich ein^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bazoo (21. September 2009)

NanananananananaBATMAN


----------



## todielfi (21. September 2009)

Bazoo schrieb:


> NanananananananaBATMAN



sehr geistreicher commentar.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

Bazoo schrieb:


> NanananananananaBATMAN



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD ich brech ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich das z.b im bg gesehen hätte ich glaub ich wär vom stuhl gekippt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (21. September 2009)

Ich leg mich zurück und schweige


----------



## MistaNice (21. September 2009)

Die Kellerkinder, auf der Silbernen Hand!


----------



## DasJimbo (21. September 2009)

Auf Tirion gab es mal 2 lustige Gilden:
1. Bikini Bottom Airforce Base
2. Bubba Gump Shrimp Company

hoffe die sind richtig geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbalol (21. September 2009)

CSI Unterstadt


----------



## ragerox (21. September 2009)

Auf Onyxia:
1. El Toupé 
2. Kiezkollegen
3. Echte Männer tragen Pink


----------



## Mal`Ganis (21. September 2009)

Heyho is schon lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<Tippfehler> auf Thrall (beste Gilde überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
<FSK18>      auf Thrall
<eXecUte>   auf Vek'lor


----------



## todielfi (21. September 2009)

mir is noch einer eingefallen^^:
urin stinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxicus (21. September 2009)

Also uf Onyxia ally gibts z.B. :

Murlocs Go Rawlrawlrawlrawl

oder Psychomuffins ^^ die sin beide toll

oder auch Pink Knights 

=D


----------



## Benegeserit (21. September 2009)

_ui_ schrieb:


> ich mir gedacht das ich mahl clan mache... bisher wollt keiner in meinen clan... heisst uiclan
> finde namen den richtg top!!



ähhhh muss voll lachen sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (21. September 2009)

uiclan heist so viel wie? xD

User Interface Clan oder wat? xD


----------



## Schoggii (22. September 2009)

Joghurt ohne Knochen (gibts schon seit 4 Jahren auf Zuluhed)


----------



## besenstiel2001 (22. September 2009)

wir hatten mal ne 29er pvp gilde namens pizzaservice
jeder member hatte dann nen namen was man halt beim pizzaservice so bestellen kann^^
salamipzzia,käsepizza,biopizza,fischpizza etc.
leider haben uns die gm´s da dazwischen gefunkt weil wir das auf nem rp sever gemacht hatten -.-

naja aber ich find lustig ^^


----------



## Demyriella (22. September 2009)

Nachdem gestern so viele Server down waren, haben sich einige zusammen gefunden und die Gilde 

<Unser Server ist down> gegründet.

Wenn sie dann auch noch weiterhin auf dem Server spielen fänd ichs ja ok, aber einfach nur so... naja...


----------



## Caramba3008 (22. September 2009)

Auf dem Server Malorne gibt es die Gilde: ZDF Critparade .... fand ich echt amüsant.


----------



## Killicz (22. September 2009)

Bei uns auf Festung der Stürme gbts ne tolle Hordengilde die ich immer mit viel freude auslache wenn ich sie sehe-> 

<..sammelt Nachtelfenohren>

zu geil..
naja und dann alt noch n paa alli gilden

<Rhabarber Barbaren>
<Enrage Time>


und wohl auf jedem server bekannt

<Booty Bay Beach Boys>


----------



## AjaxXx (22. September 2009)

"Geh weiter ich drop nichts"
"Bekommt die Tür nicht zu"


----------



## Shadeja (24. September 2009)

-United Noobs
-Bitte nicht füttern
-Fußgänger der Apokalypse
-Lords of Loot
-Sachsenplautzen
-Dominas in Rosa


----------



## Flachtyp (24. September 2009)

Habe auch mal auf Nefarian solche Buchstabentypen gesehen ^^.

Die Gilde hieß glaube ich "GRAMMAR RAY" und die Leute hatten alle sohnen Grammatik-Vornamen und dann halt ihren RL-Namen/Spitznamen wie zB:

Adverbial-Andy, Declination-Dietsch oder Konjugation-Kai ^^

Mein persöhnlicher Favorit war "Pronunciation-Pete" ^^


----------



## Killadelphia (24. September 2009)

<Arbeitsamt Ehrfürchtig>

auf Ysera 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalvas (24. September 2009)

auf aegwynn gibt es <ROTLICHTundKRAUT> Rotlicht ist ne Biersorte und Kraut erklärt sich wenn man den Gildenrock sieht.


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. September 2009)

bei uns am server gibts eine gilde die heißt

- Brot kann schimmeln
- Tote Kekse krümeln nicht
- Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Delhoven (24. September 2009)

We wear Capes IRL


----------



## _Crovax_ (24. September 2009)

auf aman´tuhl:

- shaved the beaver
- Klabusterbeerenbande

fand ich ganz nett


----------



## sarek171280 (24. September 2009)

Khalli schrieb:


> auf nathrezim gibt es eine gilde die "Orgrimmars Badeverein" heist xD




die heissen "Badeverein Orgimmar"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinbor (24. September 2009)

sarek171280 schrieb:


> die heissen "Badeverein Orgimmar"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Post ist ja noch keine 2 Jahre 7 Monate alt :-(


----------



## Potpotom (24. September 2009)

<Trollhaus>
<Rudis Resterampe>


----------



## WAR_FAN (24. September 2009)

shaved tauren legs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taegan (24. September 2009)

Zumteufel schrieb:


> Hi ich habe ein paar guten leuten eine gilde gegründet wir nennen uns Planlos in WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Haben die Gilde "fahren gerne fahrrad" gegründet, der name v  fiel mir ein weil wir gerne Wurstbrote essen :]
Konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen, finde New Orc Gankees am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frayd (24. September 2009)

<Crit Happens> weiß net mehr auf welchem server die warn..... xD


----------



## Imperator22 (24. September 2009)

Hmm spontan würde mir einfallen: "WA A S S  SS D LOL i can't move"


MfG


----------



## Frán85 (24. September 2009)

Auf den Rat von Dalaran gab es eine Horden Gilde die hieß:

Erste FC Gnomenkickers


----------



## UnholyToast (24. September 2009)

auf meinem server gibts noch ne gilde die heisst"NANANANANANANA BATMAN" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mo01 (24. September 2009)

mein Favourit bei uns ( Die Todeskrallen)

*Knietief im Dispo*


----------



## huhuhh (24. September 2009)

guggug, auf konsi gibts noch

<Wirft mit Gnomen> (Hordri-Gilde)
<schmeißt mit tauren zurück> hab ich die Tage als Ally-Gilde gesehen - den genauen gildennamen weiss ich leider nicht mehr
<kill mich und ich log um> find ich auch noch lustig

:-)


----------



## Rappel (24. September 2009)

auf Malygos gibts ne Gilde die heißt " Topflappengeschwader"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und "Kellerasseln" find ich auch gut


----------



## Azzkicker (24. September 2009)

<Allianz versichert> gibts wohl auf jedem Server und ist denke schon etwas ausgelutscht(sry wenn ihr Member dieser Gilden seid)

Bei uns auf Nozdormu sind mir noch einige ausgefallene Gilden aufgefallen:

<Auf dem Klo brennt Licht>
<Du nicht nehmen Kerze>
<Emo Club Tirisfal> <--ist sogar ne Raidgilde
<NacktBar>
<Gemeinschaft der Eiligen>
<Raid on Hogger>
<Chaoten Connection>
<keine Arme aber IMBA> <--keine Armee? oder keine Arme?
<Untotenschutzverein>
<Hafensänger INC>
<möchte keine Gilde>
<Two and a half Gnome>
<Nahuahauquih>

da waren noch einige lustige aber fallen mir nimmer ein ^^


----------



## komat (24. September 2009)

<Got Best Jutsu in BG>
<piRATS>


----------



## headache84 (26. September 2009)

Mein Favourite :        < Organisiertes Erbrechen >  ^^ Server bealgun


----------



## triste (26. September 2009)

auf Arthas gibt es eine Gilde die <Sapped Girls can't say no> heisst, ist mein absoluter Favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XerXisB (26. September 2009)

Auf Aegwyne <-- oder wie der server richtig geschrieben wird
gibs eine gilde die heißt 

"und Pommes Rot Weiß"

was ja garnicht mal so lustig ist ^^ aber der Charname von dem Leader der Gilde ist "Hamburger"

xD fand ich schon recht witzig als ich den in nem BG gesehn habe haha xD


----------



## Duselette (26. September 2009)

auf der ewigen Wacht gibt es seit kurzen <Wipen mit Nievau>

ich den Leader mal angeflüstert, ob das ein hintergründiger Witz ist, aber er meinte nur, er hätt sich verschrieben und es net gemerkt. Ohne Scheiss, aber die 10G hätt ich nochmal investiert


----------



## MrUmpi (4. Oktober 2009)

Thunderbluff Basejumpers
WeGoDownLikeSchlauchboot
Grüß den Geistheiler

Hab jetz nich die zeit alle comments durchzulesen hof mal die warn noch nich dabei^^


----------



## Hammersmith (4. Oktober 2009)

Auf Ambossar sind mir bis jetzt untergekommen:

< die Plüschis >
< i sogs glei i drop nix >
< schubst Rentner vom Dach >
< Rum und Ähre >
< Affen mit Waffen>

einige hab ich schon wieder verdrängt^^


----------



## Zukane (4. Oktober 2009)

Azzkicker schrieb:


> <Allianz versichert> gibts wohl auf jedem Server und ist denke schon etwas ausgelutscht(sry wenn ihr Member dieser Gilden seid)
> 
> Bei uns auf Nozdormu sind mir noch einige ausgefallene Gilden aufgefallen:
> 
> ...



geilsten überhaupt^^


----------



## Bankrott (4. Oktober 2009)

Da kannte ich mal ne Gilde nur mit pvp Healern ... die nannte sich <Weg da bin Arzt>
fand ich immer extrem lustig die zu sehen ^^


----------



## Fantal (4. Oktober 2009)

huhuhh schrieb:


> guggug, auf konsi gibts noch
> 
> <Wirft mit Gnomen> (Hordri-Gilde)
> <schmeißt mit tauren zurück> hab ich die Tage als Ally-Gilde gesehen - den genauen gildennamen weiss ich leider nicht mehr
> ...



Bin auch aufn Konsi. Und die Gilde heisst schmeisst mit Trollen zurück.


----------



## Captain Jack (16. Oktober 2009)

Lasst Arzt ich bin durch


----------



## Neme16 (16. Oktober 2009)

Bester Name ever war : 

Mein Name ist Program

ging natürlich nur mit den passenden Charakternamen unter anderem ; Hordiklopfer ;()


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (16. Oktober 2009)

<Kinder ohne Träume>


----------



## De Gaudi (16. Oktober 2009)

Oh mann,wasn los auf dem Realmpool von Lordearon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<Psichakilla>...

<spucktdukrueppel>*_#

<Fupewpew>-_-

<THEAHASLEZAS>ohne worte..


----------



## Lekraan (16. Oktober 2009)

Vu schrieb:


> Bei uns:
> 
> *<Die Opfa>*
> 
> ...




*lachflash*


----------



## The Paladin (16. Oktober 2009)

Auf den meinen Server gibt es noch

Keine Fetten Zwerginen
Bubblehearth and away
Home is where Hearthstone is

Mfg, The Paladin


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (16. Oktober 2009)

The schrieb:


> Keine Fetten Zwerginen
> Bubblehearth and away
> Home is where Hearthstone is



Letzte kenn ich XD
Die anderen zwei nicht^^ aber sind auch gut


----------



## De Gaudi (16. Oktober 2009)

Ders auch gut:

"I tank my mum"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (16. Oktober 2009)

Beat you like Gorilla (Y)


----------



## Dini (16. Oktober 2009)

Keine Ahnung ob es schon mal fiel, aber es gab auf Die Nachtwache mal eine Gilde, die <sterben belebt den Geist> hieß.
Ich musste jedes Mal schmunzeln wenn mir einer von denen über den Weg lief. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## De Gaudi (16. Oktober 2009)

Lordearon, "Der Geistheiler wartet"


----------



## WoW_Freak94 (16. Oktober 2009)

ewige wacht : Goldhein Security
                  : XXX`s Streichel Zoo


----------



## achy (16. Oktober 2009)

ich und meine kumpels hatten mal so ne idee mit blutelfen schurkinen... gilde sollte "desperate housewife" heissen ^^


----------



## Beeth16 (16. Oktober 2009)

Auf den Server Sen'jin gibt es eine Gilde die nennt sich "Du hast doofe Ohren".
Auch sehr geiler name xDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnxdome (16. Oktober 2009)

maglarius schrieb:


> - Baumschmuser AG



JA! The one and only 8-)


----------



## Elito (16. Oktober 2009)

<Niveau ist keine Handcreme>
<Der Pfad IMBAs>
<Pro Evolution Zocker> (anspielung auf pro evolution soccer für die dies nich checken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
<Schalter des Lichts> (nie langweilig werdender klassiker)


----------



## refra (16. Oktober 2009)

<Hm..>
<Was mach ich hier oO>
<!Kein Name eingefallen!>
Sind die die mir gerade einfallen.


----------



## Miný (16. Oktober 2009)

Auf Thrall :

<Hordentlich aufs Mowl> kennt ja jeder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<Chuchichästli> die Kiddy-Gilde auf Thrall   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<Clowns helfen UNS>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<ist IMBA> du , bin ich so oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<hat keine Gilde> jep logisch
<kennt keinen Namen> Ja genau , so welche spielen WoW omg
<owNeD NuuBzZ> Wer is der "Nub"^^


----------



## Mirakulixxx (16. Oktober 2009)

Stormwind Mutant Ninja Turtels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Passt zwar leider net aber toller name ^^


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (16. Oktober 2009)

<Konterbier>
<Wipespaß>
<Lords of Ownage>


----------



## Eisenschmieder (16. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

Ich musste schmunzeln bei

Peter Pwn und Rapwnzel
Die drei lustigen vier
Fährt mit Lenkrad 

Fährt mit Lenkrad is aber am geilsten stellt euch mal vor wenn das einer macht und dann voll das Ding rumreißt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotnaru (16. Oktober 2009)

<Kill mich und ich Log um> 

geile twink Gilde


----------



## thy Panzerchrist (16. Oktober 2009)

Die unschlagbaren sind:
Gul'dan: "Outland Ganksquad"
und
Nera'thor: "Live Abortion"


----------



## Haszor (17. Oktober 2009)

achy schrieb:


> ich und meine kumpels hatten mal so ne idee mit blutelfen schurkinen... gilde sollte "desperate housewife" heissen ^^



Ganz ehrlich: Wo ist da der Witz? Ich versteh's nich^^


----------



## Bandaras (17. Oktober 2009)

Auf Tichondrius die Gilde "schokomuskeln" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talgur (17. Oktober 2009)

Nen Tauren auf meinem Server gesehen der in der Gilde <Jep its a cow> ist


----------



## HiveStyler (17. Oktober 2009)

also hab nich alle 86 seiten gelesen un kp obs hier schon steht aber der geilste gildenname der mir im bg aufgefallen is


<Im Klo brennt noch Licht>

Hordengilde. Ich bin kaputtgegangen als ich das gelesen hab


----------



## HiveStyler (17. Oktober 2009)

-.- doppelpost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei, hab auf unserem server mal

<Fat Kids hard to Kidnap>

gesehen und musste schmunzeln...


----------



## Janica-Damira (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab im BG mal einen gesehen: "Meet you at Bob"


----------



## Pomela (17. Oktober 2009)

my2cents

<putzt hier nur>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cellesfb (17. Oktober 2009)

Ritz Ritz we aRe Emokidz .... auch ein guter gildename  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterlord (17. Oktober 2009)

ka ob das ich jetzt ne gilde war oder arena team aber ich find den name einfach geil <DeineMudderaufToast>


----------



## Telaá (17. Oktober 2009)

Klappstuhlkommando   Horde Malfurion    find ich sehr fein


----------



## Seryma (17. Oktober 2009)

Die "Knicklicht Jedis" auf Mannoroth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luca423 (17. Oktober 2009)

<...lootet Trollschweiß>
fände ich noch cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flung (17. Oktober 2009)

Selbst gegründete Fun-Gilde damals auf Taera: <Côntrá Âpóstròph>


----------



## Iranikus (17. Oktober 2009)

- ist gildenlos glücklich - 

-whine wipe und gesang - 

-ist der beste -

- hordler zum frühstück -

- gnomische vereinsbank ag -

...


----------



## yagis (17. Oktober 2009)

meine Twink Gilde heißt "Vier gegen Willi" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (17. Oktober 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Die "Knicklicht Jedis" auf Mannoroth
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der is göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn star wars the old republic rauskommt gründ ich ne gemeinschaft mit dem namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (17. Oktober 2009)

meine eigene twinkgilde auf Lordaeron:  

<Die Biertrinkerunion>

oder 

<AFK OMA WASCHEN!!>

^^


----------



## Crudelus (17. Oktober 2009)

die find ich geil:

<Harz Fear>
<Die Obdachlosen Hansis>
<Ist Horde Versichert>


----------



## VintheC (17. Oktober 2009)

Klaut dein Pausenbrot

Wir haben Würmer

die geilsten auf Durotan


----------



## Soldus (17. Oktober 2009)

Kalvas schrieb:


> auf aegwynn gibt es <ROTLICHTundKRAUT> Rotlicht ist ne Biersorte und Kraut erklärt sich wenn man den Gildenrock sieht.


ach deshalb musste ich den namen von meinem dudu ändern......der hieß rotlicht


----------



## scidi (17. Oktober 2009)

<OXA>

übersetzt Ochsen ^^
geilster name ever


----------



## Ykkandil (17. Oktober 2009)

Auf unserem server die Nachtwache gibs ne gilde die heißt Oath of Friend(s).... Ich glaube da wer zu blöde zum schreiben.... sollte wohl Path of Friend(s) heißen...


----------



## Ykkandil (17. Oktober 2009)

Iranikus schrieb:


> - ist gildenlos glücklich -
> 
> -whine wipe und gesang -
> 
> ...


 Einige namen kommen mir bekannt vor... nur die gilde auf NAchtwache heißt Whine and Wipe.... bist du da auch drauf?


----------



## Roflkobbter (17. Oktober 2009)

Pony Slaystation
mein absoluter favorit


----------



## Roflkobbter (17. Oktober 2009)

Ykkandil schrieb:


> Einige namen kommen mir bekannt vor... nur die gilde auf NAchtwache heißt Whine and Wipe.... bist du da auch drauf?



Whine Wipe und Gesang gabs auf Sen'jin mal


----------



## Roflkobbter (17. Oktober 2009)

auch recht erfolgreich dochdann hat man nix mehr gehört **


----------



## Blauershanks (17. Oktober 2009)

Auf Frostwolf gibt es ne Gilde die heist Is noch Suppe da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blauershanks (17. Oktober 2009)

Auf Frostwolf gibt es ne Gilde die heist Is noch Suppe da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Operation Wintersturm (17. Oktober 2009)

Ykkandil schrieb:


> Auf unserem server die Nachtwache gibs ne gilde die heißt Oath of Friend(s).... Ich glaube da wer zu blöde zum schreiben.... sollte wohl Path of Friend(s) heißen...




hmm Oath die Eiche oder der Bund ...
Bund der Freunde könnte so gewollt seib  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matricus (18. Oktober 2009)

Server Teldrassil

> Pupsburger Augenkiste


----------



## Malayra (18. Oktober 2009)

Baelgun Allianz
<Organisiertes Erbrechen>


----------



## Rodathy (18. Oktober 2009)

Fat Kidz lag irl
Fat Kidz are hard to kidnap

Ex. sapped girls cant say no
new. sapped cows cant say moh &#9829;


----------



## Ciza (18. Oktober 2009)

Malygos  =   Weißwurst con Senftos


----------



## Rodathy (18. Oktober 2009)

Man könnte auch eine Gilde 
"two and a half gnome" nennen, fänd ich auch lustig....ein wenig.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeluxeOne (18. Oktober 2009)

mein favorit auf lordaeron ist immer noch >Die Power Schlübber<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (18. Oktober 2009)

ExtremeExtremitätenExodus 

Irwann mal gelesen


----------



## Lhuthien (18. Oktober 2009)

Ykkandil schrieb:


> Auf unserem server die Nachtwache gibs ne gilde die heißt Oath of Friend(s).... Ich glaube da wer zu blöde zum schreiben.... sollte wohl Path of Friend(s) heißen...





Oath heisst, nur zur Info Eid... also nicht zu blö zum Schriben gesen...


----------



## Ollibert (18. Oktober 2009)

Soldus schrieb:


> ach deshalb musste ich den namen von meinem dudu ändern......der hieß rotlicht




Naja, bei dem Namensgebungsversuch bist du natürlich herzlich eingeladen, unserer Gilde beizutreten...


----------



## Pereace2010 (18. Oktober 2009)

Malayra schrieb:


> Baelgun Allianz
> <Organisiertes Erbrechen>


 Ich bin grad brutal am lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist zwar Offtopic aber in meiner Grp grad ist ein Schurke mit dem selten schönen Namen Klötenmongo xDDDD


----------



## Domirex (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte mal eine Gilde gedründet mit dem Namen: "Gildenlose Gemeinschaft". Für alle die keine Gilde wollten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shileen (19. Oktober 2009)

Auf Destromath gibt es eine mit dem Namen : AFK Liebe machen    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ich geil


----------



## Zydoom (19. Oktober 2009)

Hab mit meinem Jäger Twink aus langeweile eine Gilde gemacht, die heißt "rose stole my panty".

"rose" bezieht sich auf die Charnamen der Gildenleaderin meiner anderen Chars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja.. sie hat mir mein lieblings höschen geklaut.. das pinke.. DAS PINKE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MGMM (19. Oktober 2009)

für Horde : " Club der dichten Untoten" (Todeswache)

Für Allianzler : " Gefahr von unten " ( ne Gnomgilde, in irgendeinem Comment mal gelesen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2009)

Phimmelpiraten


----------



## NamenloserHeld (19. Oktober 2009)

Klassiker:

<Lokale Verteidigung>


----------



## 666Anubis666 (19. Oktober 2009)

<Die Fluffigen Mammuts>


----------



## 95erPlayboy (19. Oktober 2009)

der beste ist "20cm unbuffed" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 95erPlayboy (19. Oktober 2009)

oder"Allianz versichert"


----------



## Wutprobe (19. Oktober 2009)

KKTHXBB


----------



## Raheema (19. Oktober 2009)

ein freund von mir hat die gilde gegründet

<Alt F Fear>


----------



## destrojoe2 (19. Oktober 2009)

Also bei uns aufem server  (dalvengyr) gibts ne gilde die heißt       "Hartz V BETATESTER"  

 =)


----------



## Kvick (19. Oktober 2009)

Heute im /2 gesehen das wer für "Hordecore Pwnography" geworben hat^^ , scheints aber öfters zu geben wenn man dem Arsenal glaubt..


----------



## Elitist 10 (19. Oktober 2009)

Auf Ungoro giebt es eine Horden Gilde: "Nacht in Naxx"

Werde von denen aber merkwürdiger weise immer im BG platt gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (19. Oktober 2009)

ne twinkraidgilde auf unseren server
-besser als dein main-

das beste, bei sicherlich 80% aller leute stimmt der satz =)


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (19. Oktober 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> ne twinkraidgilde auf unseren server
> -besser als dein main-
> 
> das beste, bei sicherlich 80% aller leute stimmt der satz =)




Find ich nicht berauschend ;O


----------



## Serpen (19. Oktober 2009)

bei uns auf anetheron gibbet die gilde Lachend in die Kreissäge hab mich unter den tisch gelacht


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (19. Oktober 2009)

auf Teldrassil gibts ne gilde

< ist ein Baumschmuser >

mein favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder < Kopf vs Tisch >


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (19. Oktober 2009)

Serpen schrieb:


> bei uns auf anetheron gibbet die gilde Lachend in die Kreissäge hab mich unter den tisch gelacht




Gibts auf Nefarian, Madmortem und Destromath auch 
An Anfang war er echt Orginel aber des lässt bei der Masse dieser Nachmacher Gilden nach...


----------



## Tabuno (20. Oktober 2009)

Rauchen macht AoE Dmg


----------



## Raxon22 (20. Oktober 2009)

Vom andern Ufer
Du nicht nehmen Kekes
Wir lieben nachtelfen
Gnome sind klein können aber gut beisen


----------



## Fabian22244 (20. Oktober 2009)

Alleine sein trügt


----------



## MrUmpi (20. Oktober 2009)

WeGoDownLikeSchlauchboot
Thunderbluff Basejumpers
Hordentlich aufs Mowl
Crit Happens
Hartz V Betatester
Allianzversichert
MyMomSaysImSpecial
I sogs glei i wars ned
Grüß den Geistheiler
Die drei lustigen Fünf
sapped girls cant say no
sapped cows cant say mow
spielt mit Lenkrad
gank mich und ich logg um

Hoffe da warn einige noch nicht genannte dabei^^

mfg Umpi


----------



## Thoor (21. Oktober 2009)

-your mum was here
-Meet my pwnyblast0r
-Meet me in pwnybibhausen
-BABY DONT HURT ME
-omfglolroflinvplxkkthxbye
-omfgresistedkkthxbye
-gemeine kuhumschubser
-AFFEN MIT WAFFEN


----------



## IchbinArzt (27. Oktober 2009)

Sitzt nackt vorm Rechner


----------



## Othyr (27. Oktober 2009)

"Saunaclub Worpswede" und "Dynamo Ogrimmar" find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erdnusskopf (27. Oktober 2009)

<Hier is Mal Ganis los>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (27. Oktober 2009)

<Der neben mir ist blöd>


----------



## nosmoke (27. Oktober 2009)

hi   ich bin der gildenmeister von:

"Klein und Gemein"


von aegwynn alianz   

^^

na ja  klein= 400 member   und zwar aktive    twinkgilde btw   allgemein nicht speziell


mfg smoke


----------



## Slox (29. Dezember 2009)

<Hut ab die gehn gut ab>
<Headhunters> <- bisschen Kiddie aber auch etwas cool
<Ein Klumpen im Pudding>
<So Here We Are>
<Prittstifte>
<Fishheads>
<Gummibärenbande>
<Nokia Connecting Horde>
<We Hate Nihilum>


----------



## Aleonia (29. Dezember 2009)

Hab schon gesehen <SiwLzGw> soll woll <Skill ist wenn Luck zur Gewohnheit wird> heißen ^^ weiß nur net mehr welcher Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Aleonia


----------



## Ghorgoroth (29. Dezember 2009)

<Lamas mit Hüten> !!


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (29. Dezember 2009)

<PonySlaystation> !

edit: mist, gabs schon. ok dann <Sax and violins> ziemlich epic.


----------



## -Garrett- (29. Dezember 2009)

Weiss net obs schon vorkam, aber "Kuhschubs Clan" geht auch fit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozo (29. Dezember 2009)

«Set Sail for Fail»
mein favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorb001 (29. Dezember 2009)

"Ballett ist ausgefallen."

Den fand ich ganz lustig, weil: Stand unter nem Tauren-Warri


----------



## Dalfi (29. Dezember 2009)

>Thirdgearneedrollers<

>NoSkillJustEpix<

>YourMumIsMyDayli<

und meine 1 Frau-Bankchar-Gilde

>HatLatenzProbleme<


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (29. Dezember 2009)

<MOM SAID IM SKILLED>


----------



## PickelBee (29. Dezember 2009)

Hab mal von ner reinen Frauen-Gilde gehört die "Nice Crits and Big Tits" hieß


----------



## Lillehoff (29. Dezember 2009)

Elfen und Zwölfen

und mein favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TODES DPS AUS DER HÖLLE

rofl, die gibts echt auf thrall


----------



## radio (29. Dezember 2009)

also ich finde 

   <SaunaClub Melanie>

   <Klappstuhlkommando>

  <Elfen haben lange Ohren>

ganz gut^^


----------



## WackoJacko (29. Dezember 2009)

Auf Alliseite Kiljaeden:

"Murlocs ripped me off"
"Die Knirpse"
"keine Gilde"
"Änräitsch"
"Strandstürmer"
"Ninja Loot GmbH"


Das sind so die besten Gildennamen die mir einfielen bei uns^^


----------



## Music in my Soul (29. Dezember 2009)

Frostwolf: 
es ist noch Suppe da
WTF BBQ GRILLZANGE
Nerdrage
MalibuStacyFanbois


----------



## AfFeN sQuAd PvP cReW (2. Januar 2010)

whiti schrieb:


> also ich kenn die auch nur vom höhrensagen, und ab-und-an von den bgs, als gegner ^^
> 
> waren es nich die als 1. naxx clear hatten (deutscher server)




Ja das stimmt. 

Die Affenjungs haben so ziemlich ALLES als 1. clear auf den Deutschen Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Aldoril (30. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auf meinem Server die Gilde: "Für Rum und Ähre" gegründet.
Werd das Projekt aber wieder einstellen, weil die meisten das Wortspiel nicht erkennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (30. Januar 2010)

Irgendwo hab ich ne Gilde gesehen die hieß: <Vaderssturmtruppen>...
Und auf Aldor gibts ne Gilde die heißt <Streitmacht der AllianS>


----------



## Shîlunâ (30. Januar 2010)

Auf Aegwynn - HAT GLITZER GLURAK

Kracher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurcore (30. Januar 2010)

Fabidahenxt schrieb:


> auf anub'arak gibts die twink-gilde "WTF LASERGUN PEW PEW"



auf blackmoore gibts das auch ein bissl anders aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Me haz lazergunz PEW PEW" 
"OmfgMissLolKKthxbye" -> bei dem namen musst ich schon ein bissl schmunzeln und an dem Menschenverstand zweifeln!


----------



## Aldoril (1. Februar 2010)

dank der buffed werbung für diesen kaffebecher heißt meine neue gilde jetzt:

"Mit dem Heldenaroma"


----------



## Dragonye (1. Februar 2010)

mein Favourit ist auf Gorgonash Guardians of Azeroth <--da denk ich immer ololol was für spinner , wollen Azeroth beschützen aber schaffens nichtmal nen Hasen zu 1hitten


----------



## Sèv! (22. Februar 2010)

Als ich letztens mit meinem Krieger in Warsong war,gabs eine Gilde
"PEW PEW PWNED"
Waren alles Eulen (Ich denke Multiboxer,weil die waren immer zusammen und haben auf ein und dasselbe Ziel gecastet xD


----------



## Blutlos (22. Februar 2010)

"Club der dichten Töter"


----------



## TheDoggy (22. Februar 2010)

<wasd lol i cant move> find ich ganz nice. xD


----------



## Cristolocos (22. Februar 2010)

<Die Krosse Krabbe>

find ich derbe geil, allerdings bin ich auch der Gildenleiter xD

und nein, wir sind keine Kiddygilde, um genau zu sein, haben wir nicht ein Spieler unter 18


----------



## toeftoef (5. April 2010)

Mmmh letzte Woche meine Banktwinkgilde gegründet. 

Banktwink: Karlalbrecht
Gilde: 		<Aldi Nord End>


Mmmh Blizzard hat was dagegen, nun such ich nach einem neuen Namen......

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## killerotto (5. April 2010)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Die Gummibärenbande kennt jeder oder?




Auf Dethecus Horde, oder meinst du nen anderen Server?

die sehe ich immer im Bg rumlaufen scheint ne PvP gilde zu sein


----------



## Darkxman (5. April 2010)

pew pew lasergun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murloc22 (5. April 2010)

Auf dem Server wo ich spiele heißt eine Allianz Gilde : Die Horde klaut bei Kik


----------



## Seikyo (5. April 2010)

Puh keine ahnung ob es schon kam.. hier Arygos

Allianz Gilde "Plan A"
Horde Gilde kam dann mal mit "Plan B"

und eine gilde mit "Ohne Plan A"

Was auch lustig war von einen meiner "Gehassten..." HordePvPschurken "YourMotherismyepicMount" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seikyo (5. April 2010)

ach noch was! 

"Alderichsachdirikdroppnix" oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ixidus (9. April 2010)

ich hab mich heute bepisst vor lachen beim gildennamen "dEine SkiLLs SiNd PiSse"


----------



## TheDoggy (9. April 2010)

<LOL DA SIND SIE>


----------



## kinziggangster (9. April 2010)

geilster Gildenname den ich kenne: <Thousand Schneedels> oder <Sitzt nackt vorm Rechner> xDDD


----------



## Noenon (9. April 2010)

Blutlos schrieb:


> "Club der dichten Töter"



Malygos?

"Muhfment" auf Frostmourne Horde


----------



## 95erPlayboy (9. April 2010)

"ehrfüchtig bei McDonald"


----------



## trabbanter (9. April 2010)

Used&Abused...musste leider unbenannt in Abused werden. oO  Ally gilde auf dem server Azshara


----------



## hardrain86 (9. April 2010)

habe ne eigene gilde die mal eine pvp gilde werden sollte die hieß "Keep Smiling"
und da soll man mal sagen im bg herscht kein spaß^^


----------



## fáxxe (9. April 2010)

molkerei donnerfels  war der beste gildenname den ich je gesehen hab aber ka welcher server


----------



## Wolkenwolf (9. April 2010)

Meine ehemalige Gilde: < Powered by Reallife >


----------



## hardrain86 (9. April 2010)

achja bei mir anub´arak


"supersuppensalamisalat"

"die dichten töter"

"ne menge hordnung"

"i crit on my first date"(immer noch total nice der name)

da gabs es mal noch "BGhooligans"


----------



## Nomissen (9. April 2010)

hab jez nur die 1. und letzte eite gelesen, ich hab noch was vor heut abend...^^

Gilde auf Kil`Jaeden (bin ich drin)

BEST EVER, und so einfallsreich...^^


----------



## Crush351 (9. April 2010)

Auf FdS gabs mal eine Horden-Gilde "Nagas stole my bike"
Nachher auf Allianz-seiten gabs "Murlocs stolen my bike"

Okay, kann ich vertauscht haben. Aber Horde war erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GIbts auch glaub ich nichtmehr


----------



## Erlania (9. April 2010)

Also bei uns gabs da auch so einige...

Thunderbluff Cliffjumper,
FearDotCom,

Wobei ich denke das es Mein Server ist down,
bei uns nicht gibt,
weil Nethersturm eh immer am längsten Offline ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (9. April 2010)

<Bein von A'dal>


----------



## Fênríz666 (28. April 2010)

Organisiertes Erbrechen fand ich schon ganz lustig


----------



## campino76 (28. April 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> <Bein von A'dal>



gibts auch so ähnlich als Bank-Char-Gilde.. <Bank von A'dal> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kclee (28. April 2010)

Auf Blackrock "Hartz V Betatester" hat was.


----------



## Fabian22244 (28. April 2010)

Sehe oft im PVP Gildennamen wie:

"Accountgebunden"

"Mrgmrglmrgl"

"(Name) - von der Orgrimmar Polizei"


----------



## galbaar (28. April 2010)

auf lothar gab/gibt es eine gilde, die sich
Telabim Banana Club nennt...


----------



## Beefcake75 (28. April 2010)

KuhSchubsClan... ne Horde Gilde auf Blackhand.... 
Den find ich ziemlich gut


----------



## Pauwee (28. April 2010)

Hauptsache Hupen

Arygos

viel mehr geht nich


----------



## Lestat84 (28. April 2010)

weiss ned ob es die noch gibt aber bei uns hies eine "Im Klo brennt noch Licht"

Hearts Fear is auch ganz funny


----------



## fuzzl0r (28. April 2010)

Allianz PvP Gilde

<HOrDENKREBS>


----------



## Wybjorn (28. April 2010)

Bei uns hat neulich die Gilde "Two Gnomes one Cup" neue member gesucht.

P.S. Wer das Wortspiel nicht versteht, nicht traurig sein. Bei manchen Dingen ist es besser unwissend zu bleiben.


----------



## Voisdragl (28. April 2010)

keine ahnung ob das schon da war, aber ich machs dennoch.

bei uns auf krag'jin 

< Scharlachrote Latenz >

ist mein alltime #1 ^^


----------



## JMCDesign (28. April 2010)

Wybjorn schrieb:


> Bei uns hat neulich die Gilde "Two Gnomes one Cup" neue member gesucht.
> 
> P.S. Wer das Wortspiel nicht versteht, nicht traurig sein. Bei manchen Dingen ist es besser unwissend zu bleiben.



ach wieso? das sollte doch jeder kennen =P

btt: mein lieblings gildenname ist "Die Liga der Maischinken" oder auch "Zwergenwerfer" oder "Zwergen zergen"

die letzteren natürlich nur für die Horde gedacht =)


----------



## NiniEngel (28. April 2010)

Auf meinem alten Server Krag'jin meine ich mal gelesen zu haben

<Harz4 Premium User>


----------



## paparazzii (28. April 2010)

habt ihr heute nix besseres zu tun als sowas ewig wiederholen . war doc h bestimmt schon 100 mal ein thema !!!! würg


----------



## JMCDesign (28. April 2010)

paparazzii schrieb:


> habt ihr heute nix besseres zu tun als sowas ewig wiederholen . war doc h bestimmt schon 100 mal ein thema !!!! würg



gz zum ERSTEN post =)


----------



## Cáasus (28. April 2010)

<Do it from behind>
... meine Schurken-Gilde <3


----------



## Myst2202 (28. April 2010)

Auf Blackhand gibts Gilden wie:

"Ich würfel immer"
"Ehrfürtig bei Aldi"
"Die Horde klaut bei Aldi"

Gruß Myst


----------



## Sarajin (28. April 2010)

Knicklicht Jedis
Gnome und andere Wurfwaffen


----------



## TMSIDR (28. April 2010)

kenne noch:
"Nerds United"
"Geisterheiler Fanboys"
"Plündern und Brandschatzen"


----------



## Mlithim (8. Mai 2010)

"Your Mum is my Daily" xD

geilste gilde ever


----------



## Blaznar (8. Mai 2010)

bei uns gibts

"Hebe Robbenmilch"
"Two and a half Guilds" den find ich klasse


----------



## Nomisno (8. Mai 2010)

Nen Kumpel hat mir auch mal von "Ich hau dich afk" erzählt *g*


----------



## Apologist (8. Mai 2010)

hab mal gesehen: 
ally:
 "Gank me now"
"Kann nix bin Ally"
horde:
"Waschen ist nicht so gut" 
"Tibetanische Kühe"


----------



## TheGui (8. Mai 2010)

Ich sag nur 

EU Blutkessel

<NANANANANANANA BATMAN>


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (8. Mai 2010)

auf ysera hordensei8te gabs mal ne gilde die hies "Die 2 lustigen3" obs die noch gibt keine ahnung^^


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (8. Mai 2010)

upps hab noch was vergessen ebenfalls ysera allerdings alli seite gibts ne gilde 
" Arbeitsamt Ehrführchtig" und " Rentner on Tour"


----------



## zeltstricker94 (8. Mai 2010)

bei uns gibts die "Zwergenweitwurf Crew" sind sogar ziemlich erfolgreich.


----------



## Gerti (8. Mai 2010)

<droppe episch>
<einfach zergen>

hab schon andere gesehen, die fallen mir aber gerade alle nicht ein.


----------



## IstalkU (8. Mai 2010)

Cáasus schrieb:


> <Do it from behind>
> ... meine Schurken-Gilde <3



das erinnert mich an ein bestimmtes video world fo whor... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DontaDella (8. Mai 2010)

Mein first beitrag ;D

"Two and a half Noobs"


----------



## guiterres (8. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe vor einigen Jahren mal auf Malygos das "Hordnungsamt" gelesen.


----------



## guiterres (8. Mai 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab ich ne Gilde gesehen die hieß: <Vaderssturmtruppen>...
> Und auf Aldor gibts ne Gilde die heißt <Streitmacht der AllianS>




"Streitmacht der Allians"? Hab ich hier noch nicht gesehen. Gibts die noch?


----------



## IstalkU (8. Mai 2010)

-


----------



## Numbe (8. Mai 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ich sag nur
> 
> EU Blutkessel
> 
> <NANANANANANANA BATMAN>



Ich seh die so oft auf dem Bg... Und immer hab ich danach nen Ohrwurm, furchtbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avorn92 (8. Mai 2010)

Highlevelnoobs gabs mal iwo, ka mehr ob die noch existieren


----------



## Azashar (8. Mai 2010)

<hat Schwänze im Maul>
<heisst Bernd und arbeitet als Drucker>
<MATOGO MATOGO>


----------



## Liberiana (8. Mai 2010)

Azashar schrieb:


> *<hat Schwänze im Maul>*
> <heisst Bernd und arbeitet als Drucker>
> <MATOGO MATOGO>



Das lässt Blizzard durchgehen?


----------



## Weizenmehl (9. Mai 2010)

<looler>(hies der glaube)
<LOLOLOOLOLOLOLOL>

das war ein taure druide..den hab ich in nem bg getroffen 
und noch

<Wipe it out> auf thrall

das war ein taure druide..den hab ich in nem bg getroffen


----------



## Hank Smith (9. Mai 2010)

Two schrieb:


> also ich finde den gilden name ganz wizig
> Arbeitsscheues Gesindel
> 
> Aufm rat *der rest vom servernamen habe ich grade vergessen omg....und ich spiele auf dem ^^*
> ...



Habe ich da noch nie gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir hießen mal <CSI Westfall> aber mussten wir ja ändern, angeblich Namensverstoß...



guiterres schrieb:


> "Streitmacht der Allians"? Hab ich hier noch nicht gesehen. Gibts die noch?



Bei uns gab es mal

<cole gilde der alians>

Ein netter GM hat da dann mal <Gilde von _[Username]_> draus gemacht.

Er hatte sicher Mitleid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





paparazzii schrieb:


> habt ihr heute nix besseres zu tun als sowas ewig wiederholen . war doc h bestimmt schon 100 mal ein thema !!!! würg



Und für sowas das erste Posting schreiben?

Schau mal auf das allererste Posting im Thread:



> Geschrieben 19 February *2007* - 14:02



Na, was fällt dir auf?

Es ist doch gut wenn ein Thread zu einem Thema so lange benutzt wird, besser als 10 Neue die Woche.


----------



## Brillenputztuch (10. Mai 2010)

Auf Vek´lor (Horde)
<Elfen haben doofe OhreN>


----------



## Stock (10. Mai 2010)

Ulduar gibts nur eins < Alt FIV > für den berühmten Ende der Welt Zauber


----------



## olOlOlo (10. Mai 2010)

Azshara -> Hardcorewipes :-)


----------



## Syconycteria (10. Mai 2010)

Onyxia

<Ninjaloot Inc>
<Und alle so Yeaahh>
<Voll in Hordnung>

und mein Liebling

<hat Angst im Dunkeln>

MfG
Syco


----------



## Leiriope (10. Mai 2010)

auf garrosh

Der DK und sein Pfannboy
brot und Spiele


----------



## Edanos (10. Mai 2010)

Hier auch ein paar lustige Gildennamen, manche davon sind von meinem Realm EU-Blackmoore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EU-Blackmoore:
<die wo gut sind>
<Hartz for Life>
<Die Gummibärenbande>
<Mousebusiness>
<Blackjack und Nudeln>
<Club der dichten Denker>
<Zwergenwerfer>

Andere:
<HappyTreeFriends>
<Häufchen Horde>
<Schoko Dream Boys>
<Serious Casual>
<Potato Sack Orphans>
<Likes Peanutbutter>


----------



## Globi (10. Mai 2010)

Auf dem Server Baelgun:

<Gladi statt Abi>

Was für eine Gilde wird das wohl sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (10. Mai 2010)

gestern gesehen 

< Muffin Purper Gurk > 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (10. Mai 2010)

<Hordcore Pwnygraphy>
<Die Schwarzen untoten Blutgedränkten Waschlappen>
<Hartz Fear>
<Ef Bi EI>
<Fünf freunde und Willy>
<Rudel Schmutziger Ketzer>
<Buschwixa>
<Your mom is my daily q> 
< Plan B sheep the Druid>


----------



## rocktas (10. Mai 2010)

muss immer wieder lachen wenn ich die hier sehe

< fat kids hard to kiddnap >
< geh wegg ich drop nix >

sind so die witzigsten bei uns auf dem server (theradras)


----------



## Miarum (10. Mai 2010)

<TOUCH MY TRALALA>

Wie ich das ganze BG über an das versaute Lied denken musste xD


----------



## Technocrat (10. Mai 2010)

Cáasus schrieb:


> <Do it from behind>
> ... meine Schurken-Gilde <3



Na in dem Fall würde ich einen lieben GM um eine Namensänderung bitten, der Grammatik wegen: <does it from behind>


----------



## VHRobi (11. Mai 2010)

Ich tun Hammel im Magen(Shattrath)

Find ich geil, weil an einer meiner lieblings Spongebob Folgen denken musste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folge: Der edle Ritter - http://www.myvideo.ch/watch/6391552/


----------



## Littletall (11. Mai 2010)

Auf Anub'Arak - Hordenseite - läuft mir immer wieder "Club der dichten Töter" über den Weg. Das finde ich echt witzig. Wer kennt nicht den "Club der toten Dichter"?


----------



## Valerinea (19. Mai 2010)

-Garrett- schrieb:


> Weiss net obs schon vorkam, aber "Kuhschubs Clan" geht auch fit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht nicht.....

Wurde heute einige Monate nach Gründung auf Blackhand mit 48 Stunden Bann für Raidleiter (wegen der schwere des Vergehens) zwangsweise umbenannt. Irgend so ein Klops meinte eine Verbindung zu einer amerikanischen Organisation zu sehen, was natürlich völliger Schwachsinn ist. Wir sind ganz normale Mitglieder der Gesellschaft, wenn wir nicht grad ein paar Kühe umschubsen^^.

Allerdings existieren noch mehrere Gilden gleichen Namens auf anderen Servern.


----------



## colll (19. Mai 2010)

aufn bg vorkurzem 
fraun pvp und bier 

ich habe mich wegelacht


----------



## Ginzinga (4. Juli 2010)

"treibt´s Nachts im Museum" 

xD


----------



## Idekoon (4. Juli 2010)

Also ich persönlich kann ziemlich über die ganzen Gilden wie <Imba R0xx0r pewpew kill0r shad0w 1337> lachen. Meistens haben die Typen doch ein Itemlevel unter 174 oder in der Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bexxter83 (4. Juli 2010)

Auf unserem Server gibts ne Gilde "Zickende Tightbombe". Find ich klasse^^


----------



## Noenon (4. Juli 2010)

Luftmatratzen SEK

Frostmourne Horde


----------



## indilol (4. Juli 2010)

Idekoon schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich kann ziemlich über die ganzen Gilden wie <Imba R0xx0r pewpew kill0r shad0w 1337> lachen. Meistens haben die Typen doch ein Itemlevel unter 174 oder in der Art
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




zahlen funken nicht in gildennamen


----------



## Ministar (4. Juli 2010)

Gestern auf Ambossar ist mir die Gilde böhse hordelz begegnet.


----------



## Moktheshock (4. Juli 2010)

Donnerfels Cowboys auf Malygos^^ die nehmen aber leider nur Kühe xD


----------



## Hammersmith (4. Juli 2010)

Vorige Woche in einer zufälligen Ini: "Portsteinschwalben" 

weiß leider den Realm nimmer, aber genialer Name ^^


----------



## Kehrin (4. Juli 2010)

"PvE loser gone wild" ist mein Favorit.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2010)

mein favourit ist : 
Lazerpirates PEWPEW


----------



## wertzû (4. Juli 2010)

Ministar schrieb:


> Gestern auf Ambossar ist mir die Gilde böhse hordelz begegnet.



gibts schon recht lange

mein Favorit immernoch Orcestra! (ehemalige gilde)

und etz auch warum

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFDGKpugP-A


----------



## Schurri1497 (4. Juli 2010)

Bei mir gabs 2 gilden die hießen: 1. Lachend in die Kreissäge laufen 2. Im Klo brennt noch Licht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurri1497 (4. Juli 2010)

Was gibts noch so für gildennamen?


----------



## Scoff (4. Juli 2010)

auf EU-Proudmoore (Allianz)

DerWobesserIstAlsWieDu


----------



## ChAzR (14. Juli 2010)

naja bie uns gibts eig nur die üblichen verdächtigen wie 

<wipe club>
<ist gildenlos>
<will gildenmeister sein> 

etc

aber meine arena teams sind niveaulos aber ein lol wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<Fist it like Backham>
<Fck the Gloryhole>


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (14. Juli 2010)

ChAzR schrieb:


> <Fist it like Backham>
> <Fck the Gloryhole>




Derpe Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarkkan (14. Juli 2010)

Bei uns auf der Todeswache(Horde) gibt es die PvP-Gilde *<Reit weiter ich drop nix>*, ich finds gut xD


----------



## Menakar (14. Juli 2010)

Meine Gilde auf Aman´thul Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<Dumm aber Glücklich> 

mfg ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Juli 2010)

Auf die Aldor, Allianz

<Happy Noobs> find ich ganz amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (14. Juli 2010)

Best gilde ever auf Arthas!! xD


< Enstadition Geistheiler >


xD


----------



## Kabooom254 (14. Juli 2010)

Der beste Name war :

Geh weiter ich drop nix


----------



## ChAzR (14. Juli 2010)

MUH KLUX KLAN 

!!
xDD
eig n klassiker aber ich find ihn nachwie vor so lustig


----------



## lenny01 (14. Juli 2010)

< My mom said im special>

xDDD

auf tarren mill


----------



## RedBullTrinker (14. Juli 2010)

aufdem Server Der abyssiche Rat "Taurenmetzgerei Darnassus"

Eine gute PvP Gilde


----------



## Stauberzab (14. Juli 2010)

kam bestimmt schon irgendwo aber

>Die Scharlachrote Latenz<

find ich klasse.


----------



## tiryus (14. Juli 2010)

hab in einer hc daily einen gesehen der war in der gilde 
die scharlachrote latenz^^


----------



## Stevesteel (15. Juli 2010)

*Elitekacknoobs *auf Blackhand


----------



## m1chel (15. Juli 2010)

<Totalschaden>

T-T-T-T-TONY D ?


----------



## Jobbl (15. Juli 2010)

mir fällt da die gilde: "save dragons stop pve" ein


----------



## Aricas (15. Juli 2010)

Auf Tarar Hordenseite:

<Hut ab der geht gut ab>

Ansonsten fand ich den heir vorgestellten Gildennamen <Club der dichten Toten> sehr geil^^


----------



## Loony555 (15. Juli 2010)

Bei uns auf dem abyssischen Rat:

<Gnomenbräterei Orgrimmar>

Ich kämpfe zwar für die Allianz (und hab auch selbst einen Gnom), aber der Name ist klasse.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodstained (15. Juli 2010)

"Lasst mich Artzt ich bin durch"
"Die Fröhlichen Baumfreunde"
"sitzt nackt vorm Monitor"
"call me imba"

Shattrath


----------



## Krezton (15. Juli 2010)

>Khu Klubs Clan< extra nicht damit es nicht KKK heist mit C geschrieben wurde aber gebannt glaub ich 

>Das muhratorion< bin ich mit twink drinne

>Ist besser als du< PvP Gilde auf Todeswache

>Bubba Gump Shrimp Company< auf Tirion

das sind die die ich kenne


----------



## Fedaykin (15. Juli 2010)

Ganz ehrlich?

90% der hier aufgeführten pseudo-witzigen Gildennamen finde ich einfach nur..schwach, und das ist noch diplomatisch ausgedrückt.


----------



## Famenio (15. Juli 2010)

Also ich weiß von einer PVP-Gilde, die nennt sich selber >No fear i Don't bite< auf der Todeswache... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redrak (15. Juli 2010)

Mir fällt zwar jetzt grade nichts ein aber ich hätte ne Idee für ne PvP Gilde:Stammgast beim Geistheiler.


----------



## Set0 (15. Juli 2010)

trojanischer Pferdestall!


----------



## Golorin123 (15. Juli 2010)

Planlos_in_Azeroth
ungewaschen
FÜTTER MICH
lachend in die Kreissäge
schraib deutsch
Anschalter des Lichts
Hordengrauen
wirft mit Gnomen

Das waren so aus meiner Sicht die Highlights

Edit sagt:

Natürlich noch:

Geistheiler excalted


----------



## Dragonique (15. Juli 2010)

Ich habe heute die Gilde <leckt an Mojos> entdeckt...
Komische Gilde. Was darf ich mir darunter vorstellen?


----------



## Shadowforce2 (28. Juli 2010)

<wasdw ahh i can't move!>

fand ich geil ^^


----------



## Tamirato (28. Juli 2010)

Auf Rexxar gibt es die Gilde :

Booty Bay Bikini Babes


----------



## Fröstler (28. Juli 2010)

<GnomeUndAndereWurfwaffen>

fand ich net schlecht ^^


----------



## Nummaeyns (28. Juli 2010)

auf  rexxar 




<will durchgezogen werden>


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Ich bin gestern der _*iGuild*_ über den Weg gelaufen.



... iLOLed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (5. September 2010)

Grade jemanden vo der "Bruderschaft of Azeroth" begegnet^^


----------



## IkilledKenny (5. September 2010)

Hab letztens auf Lothar "My IQ pownz your GS" gesehen. "Natural Bornchillers" find ich auch ganz gut bei uns und "Crits from the Bong" ist auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hassmaske (5. September 2010)

Die silberne hand alli

<Gangs of warcraft>


----------



## Kremsi3 (21. Dezember 2010)

Also... 
da wären


<Geistheiler Ehrfürchtig>

<ich dropp epic>

<dropp nix>

lg


----------



## kinziggangster (21. Dezember 2010)

Hab mal mit nem kumpel ne Gilde eröffnet die hieß "Senjin´s Brakedancecrew" und da wir trolle warn hat das natürlich mega gepasst


----------



## Darktables (21. Dezember 2010)

goblin GEZ


----------



## Killding (22. Dezember 2010)

Hier einige von Frostmourne :

plan b sheep dudu

hat dich längst gekillt

gibt kein ep

i swear she was 18 

das leben ist kein pwnyhof

.....


----------



## Avolus (22. Dezember 2010)

Meine Freundin & ich wollten mal aus Spaß und Tollerei zwei Tauren mit den Namen "Stock" und "Hut" erstellen, dazu passend der Gildenname:
<stehen dem Tauren gut>

Nur leider gingen die Namen nicht durch


----------



## Luminesce (22. Dezember 2010)

kill mich und ich log um

Brotbaum


----------



## Kartonics (22. Dezember 2010)

gab es schon spaß im gehirn

50cm unbuffed


----------



## Xartoss (22. Dezember 2010)

"Geh weiter ich drop NIX"

"Kill mich und ich Log um"

"Hordentlich aufs mowl"

"aehre dem glan" ( wirklich so geschreibt ^^ )


----------



## Emrath (22. Dezember 2010)

Also auf Lordaeron gibt´s:

<Geh weg ich drop nix>
<Volksworgen>
<Faceroll Monkeys>

....gibt noch einige mehr, fallen mir nur grad nich ein, wen ich welche seh, gibt´s n edit! :-)


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Dezember 2010)

<Blackjack und Nudeln> 
<Club der dichten Denker>

Auf Blackmoore


----------



## Vipros (22. Dezember 2010)

Auf Blackrock gabs ma ne Gilde die hiess barbarbarbarbarbararen


----------



## j0sh (22. Dezember 2010)

Abilalla schrieb:


> auf Teldrassil gesehen:
> 
> Saunaclub Worpswede
> Gummibären e.V.
> Kampfkeksgeschwader



worpswede wtf....das hier gleich um die Ecke


----------



## Okzident (29. Dezember 2010)

98 Seiten, die ich nicht durchblättern will.. aber auf Garrosh gabs mal eine Gilde, die
*Molkerei Donnerfels*
hieß. Einige Mitglieder jener sind ausgetreten und gründeten
*Murloc stole my bike lol*

..


----------



## Cantharion (29. Dezember 2010)

"Allies im Wunderland"
"Club der dichten Töter"


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (29. Dezember 2010)

Schlatfeldtouristen


----------



## Chillers (29. Dezember 2010)

Okzident schrieb:


> 98 Seiten, die ich nicht durchblättern will.. aber auf Garrosh gabs mal eine Gilde, die
> *Molkerei Donnerfels*
> hieß. Einige Mitglieder jener sind ausgetreten und gründeten
> *Murloc stole my bike lol*
> ...



gesehen auf DunMorogh (Horde): char *(insert name)*, Titel *die Geduldige*, Gilde *stolpert und fällt* 
Genial


----------



## Kuya (29. Dezember 2010)

auf Eredar:

"Arbeitsamt Ehrfürchtig"
"Mata Hari"
"less QQ more PewPew"
"Protoss"
"Tippfelher"
"Ur Mom is my Epicmount"
"MNMNMNMNMNMNMNMNMNMNMNMNMNMNMNMNMNMNMNMNMNMNM"
"WTF is PvE"
"Bevorzugt von Blizz"
"Der kreuzende Brennzug"
"HI OK"
"I Want To Get High"
"regelt"
"Verteidigt den Wahnsinn"


----------



## Ministar (29. Dezember 2010)

<kk thx bb>


----------



## yves1993secs (30. Dezember 2010)

<Ðøñtårmørÿmë>

*hust*


----------



## Urobeson (30. Dezember 2010)

Auf dem Mithrilorden:

<Roflcopterairfocre> Eigentlich nur peinlich.

Und den Spieler "PrivateParts" <taste good in your mouth> aber den hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Problembeere (30. Dezember 2010)

<LassMichArztBinDurch> - Krag'jin


----------



## Poseidoom (30. Dezember 2010)

Welche mich immer wieder zum schmunzeln bringt..
<AFK SPINNE AUFSAUGEN> ^^


----------



## Zroxx (30. Dezember 2010)

Auf Madmortem <Desperate Housewipes>
Und auf Die Aldor <licks leaves> ^^


----------



## Chillers (30. Dezember 2010)

Poseidoom schrieb:


> Welche mich immer wieder zum schmunzeln bringt..
> <AFK SPINNE AUFSAUGEN> ^^



Stimmt. Da habe ich beim 1. Mal in Sicht auch gestoppt und den Gildennamen nochmal gelesen.
Und zum Teil sind die echt gut. Man verliert beim Duell und blickt dann nochmal auf den Gildennamen.


----------



## Nikkarru (21. Februar 2011)

Die Lagergilde eines Bekannte
<Forever Alone>

Einziges Mitglied: Ein Troll


----------



## Cotraxis (21. Februar 2011)

Golorin123 schrieb:


> Planlos_in_Azeroth
> ungewaschen
> FÜTTER MICH
> lachend in die Kreissäge
> ...



Du bist nicht zufällig auf dem Rat von Dalaran unterwegs ??? xD kommen mir ein paar davon bekannt vor 

naja auf dem oben genannten server

"spielkinder"
"hordeschredder"
"banknations ironforge"
"Club der dichten toten"
 und noch ein paar... 

EDIT folgt


----------



## Toastbrot666 (21. Februar 2011)

auf gilneas gesehen:

>>*Das Wort heißt Nukular*<<


----------



## Cantharion (21. Februar 2011)

gief Gladi du Bürste (oder so ähnlich) auf Eredar fand ich zimlich cool.


----------



## Shadowfax (21. Februar 2011)

auf Kel´thuzad gibs mal ne gilde namens "auch du bist innen ROSA"


----------



## Cudoxx (21. Februar 2011)

Definitiv mit die Geilsten bei uns sind

Crit Happens
Ally may cry
putzt hier nur
skillt am briefkasten

und weils so schön passt fällt mir grad noch ein schönes Arenateam mit dem Titel :" Aus zwai mach brai" ein^^


----------



## k1mmy (21. Februar 2011)

<Hordnungsamt>

<Franks Pwnyhof>

<Die zockenden Eltern>


----------



## iTube (21. Februar 2011)

murlocs stole my bike


----------



## Chillers (21. Februar 2011)

Toastbrot666 schrieb:


> auf gilneas gesehen:
> 
> >>*Das Wort heißt Nukular*<<



Kannst Du das mal kurz erklären? Wortspiel Nukular/Nukluar? Steh´auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Manaori (21. Februar 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Kannst Du das mal kurz erklären? Wortspiel Nukular/Nukluar? Steh´auf dem Schlauch.



Das ist meines Wissens nach ein Zitat aus den Simpsons  
HOmer, der ja in einem Kernkraftwerk arbeitet, versucht, Lisa davon zu überzeugen, dass es halt Nukular un dnicht nuklear heiße. "Das heißt Nukular, mein Schatz. NU-KU-LAR."


----------



## Moi dix Mois (21. Februar 2011)

99 seiten? keine ahnung ob das ding schon kam. "Agentur für Arbeit"


----------



## HyDr0n1X (21. Februar 2011)

Portsteinschwalben
Durotar Dramaqueens


----------



## Hosenschisser (21. Februar 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Das ist meines Wissens nach ein Zitat aus den Simpsons
> HOmer, der ja in einem Kernkraftwerk arbeitet, versucht, Lisa davon zu überzeugen, dass es halt Nukular un dnicht nuklear heiße. "Das heißt Nukular, mein Schatz. NU-KU-LAR."



Nene, daß war beim jährlichen Marinemanöver.

Hier das Video dazu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZMsNpyaHcA

Ich find das so genial, ich könnt mich jedesmal bepissen.


----------



## Manaori (21. Februar 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Nene, daß war beim jährlichen Marinemanöver.
> 
> Hier das Video dazu: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=YZMsNpyaHcA
> 
> Ich find das so genial, ich könnt mich jedesmal bepissen.



Huch danke, da hatte ich es wohl falsch im Kopf


----------



## Saji (22. Februar 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Huch danke, da hatte ich es wohl falsch im Kopf



Nein hattest du nicht. Das ist ein kleiner Running Gag in der Serie, welcher von Zeit zu Zeit mal wieder auftaucht - natürlich auch bei der Folge mit der Marine. 

Achja, auf Aldor: <licks long leafs>  Stelle mir dabei jedes Mal eine Draenei vor die konzentriert ein Blatt ableckt und es kostet. xD

Auch mal auf Aldor: <Rosa Plüschbunnys>, wurde dann aber umbenannt weils ein GM nicht so lustig fand. :-/


----------



## Littletall (22. Februar 2011)

Auf Area 52 auf Allianzseite gibts ne Menge witzige Gildennamen. Ich muss heute abend mal durch SW tigern und suchen, aber mein absoluter Favorit sind

"Die Möhren der Allianz"

Irgendwann zu Ende von LK-Zeiten sind "Die Hardcoremöhren" aufgetaucht..ob sie was mit den o.g. Möhren zu tun haben, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Kleine61 (22. Februar 2011)

Hab ich zwar nicht im BG, sondern in OG gesehen, passt aber trotzdem hier her: <dreht den swag auf>. Naja und ob das witzig is, kann man sich auch drüber streiten.., vielleicht eher peinlich


----------



## Mirastor (23. Februar 2011)

Mir gefiel letztens in HDU sehr gut:
<Rodelverein Alterac EV>


----------



## Loony555 (23. Februar 2011)

Bei uns auf dem abyssischen Rat:
*<Gnomenbräterei Orgrimmar>*

Den Namen finde ich auch als Allianzler echt witzig, auch wenn das (zumindest früher) ein übler Gankerhaufen war.


----------



## Duskfall334 (6. Juni 2011)

Taure am Spiess


----------



## Varitu (6. Juni 2011)

Gestern gesehen

<wwwwwww lol i cant move>


----------



## Lammerman (6. Juni 2011)

Mein absoluter Favorit war vor 6 Jahren meine erste Gilde:

Die bibeltreuen Gurkenzüchter


----------



## Jordin (7. Juni 2011)

<*Portsteinschwalben*> - das war noch zu classic-Zeiten


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> 99 seiten? keine ahnung ob das ding schon kam. "Agentur für Arbeit"



Auch mit dem Fehler? 

Argentur für Arbeit   ^^


"Hordentlich Allianz versichert" is auch gut... So wie "Alles in Hordnung"


----------



## HexerFTW (7. Juni 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Auch mit dem Fehler?
> 
> Argentur für Arbeit   ^^
> 
> ...



Die heißt wirklich AGENTUR FÜR ARBEIT^^


http://www.arbeitsagentur.de/


----------



## Ryiojin (7. Juni 2011)

Hab mal vor Jahren einen gesehen aus der Gilde <Reagenzienverkäufer> und hab den sogar Rechtsgeklickt... o.O


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. Juni 2011)

HexerFTW schrieb:


> Die heißt wirklich AGENTUR FÜR ARBEIT^^




Da kennt sich aber einer sehr gut aus


----------



## Cantharion (7. Juni 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Da kennt sich aber einer sehr gut aus:p



Rechtschreibung ist kein Zeichen für Arbeitslosigkeit.


----------



## Âluzifer (7. Juni 2011)

Auf "Die Todeskrallen"

Zur rostigen Axt Hordegilde

Hafensänger auch Horde


----------



## Cantharion (7. Juni 2011)

touch my pvpnis, wer's nicht versteht soll es mal mit englischer betonung aussprechen.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juni 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Argentur für Arbeit   ^^



Watt? Wie kommst du bitte auf die Idee? Das ist ja noch schlimmer als die Leute die laufend 'frägen' sagen. 'Fräg mal den Tim'.


----------



## Cantharion (7. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Watt? Wie kommst du bitte auf die Idee? Das ist ja noch schlimmer als die Leute die laufend 'frägen' sagen. 'Fräg mal den Tim'.



Ich denke er kommt von der Abkürzung ARGE drauf.
bedeutet aber ARbeitsGEmeinschaft.


----------



## Moi dix Mois (7. Juni 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Ich denke er kommt von der Abkürzung ARGE drauf.
> bedeutet aber ARbeitsGEmeinschaft.



als ich oben gelesens habe das einer denkt ich hätte das "R" vergessen habe ich aber auch grade an meinem geistigen potenzial gezweifelt^^ jaja die hitze-macht aus uns allen volltrottel-oder ich sags wie in meinem Signum ~Sonne macht albern~


----------



## Prototype42 (7. Juni 2011)

Am besten ist immer noch "Arbeitsamt Ehrfürchtig" ;D


----------



## Kanaritana (7. Juni 2011)

auf madmortem aber lange her

charname: Ziehab 
gildenname:und komm nicht wieder

den char habe ich leider nur einmal vor 2 jahren gesehen xD


----------



## pwnytaure (7. Juni 2011)

Auf taerar gabs mal: Im RL sind wir auch Tauren


----------



## Nexus.X (8. Juni 2011)

Mit meinem ersten Char war ich ne Zeit lang bei "Azeroths Next Topmodel".

Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch "Ich du und der Gnom" & "Pwned by Owned" ein, wobei ich bei letzterem nur schmunzeln musste weil es eine PvP Gilde war. (Nein, das war keine Andeutung! ... Nagut, vielleicht doch ...)


----------



## NightCreat (8. Juni 2011)

auf dem server kult der verdammten 
<Die Nieten des Kults>


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Watt? Wie kommst du bitte auf die Idee? Das ist ja noch schlimmer als die Leute die laufend 'frägen' sagen. 'Fräg mal den Tim'.



jojo... mein ex hat immer "bezählen" gesagt... das kann ich so gar nich ab...

ne das mit aRgentur sollte dann eher auf "Argentum" bezogen sein um das mal mit wow zu verbinden...
is mir schon klar ich hab eigentlich ne fehlerlose rechtschreibung 

Oh bei Kult der Verdammten fällt mir eine von früher ein bevor ich zu eredar bin.

"verdammt kultig" fand ich ziemlich genial


----------



## Caremsis (18. August 2011)

beste gilde die ich gelesen hab war

"Wipesbilder"


----------



## BlackFairy82 (18. August 2011)

auf Malorne:

Pommesbude (Horde)


----------



## BlackFairy82 (18. August 2011)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Server Blackrock, Horde: <Club der dichten Toten>



auch auf Malorne vertreten


----------



## Master G (18. August 2011)

Hank schrieb:


> Wir hießen mal <CSI Westfall> aber mussten wir ja ändern, angeblich Namensverstoß...



Bei uns gibts jetzt ca schon ein Jahr CSI Orgrimmar, Blizz kann sich wohl nicht entscheiden


----------



## Aun (18. August 2011)

also csi gilden gibt es eigtl wie sand am meer. auf br gab/gibbet csi undercity usw


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2011)

Also kam mir jetzt ein bissel dämlich vor deswegen ein eigenes Thema zu eröffnen, aber hätte mal folgende Frage...:

Meint ihr Blizz würde Probleme machen wenn man "scheißt auf euch alle" als Gildenname benutzen würde? 
Is wirklich ne ernsthafte Frage! Wollte schon nen GM anschreiben, aber irgendwie hab ich das dann doch nich über´s Herz gebracht, daher frage ich erstmal euch...


----------



## Seryma (12. September 2011)

Würde ich nicht machen... Blizz sieht sowas im allgemeinen nicht gern.. und außerdem suckt der Gildenname hart


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2011)

haha naja das war ein einfall von nem kumpel, der gar nich ernst gemeint war, aber der gedanke lässt mich jetzt nicht mehr los... ^^

was könnte denn schlimmstenfalls passieren? die löschung der gilde? ne woche ban? sollte ich deswegen doch nen gm anschreiben?

ich glaub ich eröffne jetzt mal ein ticket ^^


----------



## Orgoron (12. September 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Also kam mir jetzt ein bissel dämlich vor deswegen ein eigenes Thema zu eröffnen, aber hätte mal folgende Frage...:
> 
> Meint ihr Blizz würde Probleme machen wenn man "scheißt auf euch alle" als Gildenname benutzen würde?
> Is wirklich ne ernsthafte Frage! Wollte schon nen GM anschreiben, aber irgendwie hab ich das dann doch nich über´s Herz gebracht, daher frage ich erstmal euch...



Wenns nach Blizz geht umbenennung der Gilde + verwarnung wenn du noch nix aufm Kerbholz hast.

Wenns nach mir ginge Lifebann.


----------



## Fröstler (12. September 2011)

Also ich find den Gildennamen jetz nicht so schlimm, aber Blizzard bestimmt schon, die sind da sehr pingelig, und von den Spielern bestimmt auch einige, wie man hier auch sieht.

Ich jedenfalls hätte keinerlei Probleme damit, denn was du fürn Gildennamen da hast, geht mir nämlich am A vorbei.

Soll doch jeder seine Gildennamen haben wir er will, wenn er glücklich damit ist, wobei Leute die mit so nem Gildennamen rumlaufen wahrscheinlich eh, als "nicht mehr ganz dicht in der Birne" abgestempelt werden, womit das schon Bestrafung genug ist? xD


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2011)

is ja nich so böse gemeint finds einfach lustig ^^

und nee hab nix aufm kerbholz meine is nich nur sauber sondern rein...

hab mit nem gm gesprochen. er rät mir davon ab, allerdings nur weils halt nich so "nett" is ^^ ansonsten spricht da so nix wirklich dagegen...

wenn sich jemand davon jetzt soooo angegriffen fühlt und das meldet, könne er allerdings nicht dafür garantieren das seine kollegen das auch so sehen. mit irgendwelchen schweren konsequenzen sei dennoch nicht zu rechnen...


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. September 2011)

Man hätte ja auch einfach mal den entsprechenden Abschnitt in den ABG lesen können, anstatt nen GM zu blockieren.


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2011)

Tja man hätte auch einfach meinen Beitrag richtig lesen können... wollte ich gerade schreiben...

Aber ich sehe grad das ich den Teil vergessen habe, indem ich schreiben wollte das ich in den AGB´s diesbezüglich nichts genaues gefunden habe. Da es nicht wirklich DIREKT beleidigend ist und weder rassistisch noch sonst irgendwas konnte ich mir das jetzt nich wirklich eindeutig herleiten. Erst DANN habe ich mich für das Ticket entschieden. Hätte ich vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen ich weiß... 

Gut gut, aber genug jetzt davon es beginnt OT zu werden


----------



## Doofkatze (12. September 2011)

arbeitsamt eisenschmiede

nur passend mit der dazugehörigen eigenwerbung: suchen raider auf vollzeitbasis


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2011)

Hordcore Pwnograpy fand ich auch cool  gestern auf eredar gesehen


----------



## Kuya (12. September 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Man hätte ja auch einfach mal den entsprechenden Abschnitt in den ABG lesen können, anstatt nen GM zu blockieren.



... du liest wirklich was da drin steht, - so ernsthaft Jetzt? 

Mein herzliches Beileid.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. September 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> ... du liest wirklich was da drin steht, - so ernsthaft Jetzt?
> 
> Mein herzliches Beileid.




de de dem...sklavenhaltung...de de...waschmaschine...18000 euro...lala...mord...du...werbung auf dem grabstein...dum dum...hölle...ah ja. akzeptieren!


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Man hätte ja auch einfach mal den entsprechenden Abschnitt in den ABG lesen können, anstatt nen GM zu blockieren.





Tja und wenn man jetzt mal die Antwort des GM´s anschaut könnte... köööööööönnte.... man ja vermuten das die AGB´s in dieser Hinsicht nicht uuuuunbedingt eine 100% eindeutige Antwort liefern... Zumindestens ist das meine bescheidene Meinung, wenn ich überlege das nicht mal jemand von offizieller Seite genaueres sagen kann... 

Aber sei doch bitte so gut und lies es noch mal für mich nach, ich hab sie grad nicht zur Hand. Aber komplett bitte damit uns bloß nichts entgeht


----------



## Onitram (13. September 2011)

_keine a ob des schon da war bei 101 page

_realm : Dragonblight - Gilde :  If I Die It Was Lag


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (14. September 2011)

Also wir haben gestern ne neue Gilde geründet  und haben sie

ASCHEHÜHNCHEN genannt


----------



## Assari (14. September 2011)

Hello Kitty Inselspaß

Hammer geiles Teil


----------



## Rodulf (17. September 2011)

schade das wir unsere Gilde verlassen haben (Gildenleiter Enrage) aber,

<Eier im Gurkenglas>

fand ich persönlich als Gildenname ziemlich geil, in Inis gabs da oft paar flotte Sprüche ...


----------



## Doofkatze (17. September 2011)

"Imba war vergeben"

fand ich super :-)


----------



## DerHutmacher (17. September 2011)

Gestern gesehen - Wein, Wipe und Gesang ^^


----------



## pwnytaure (17. September 2011)

need weed wurde von nem gm umbenannt in mag wiese xD


----------



## Velynn (17. September 2011)

"Schubst Kühe" auf Sen'jin
eine der erfolgreicheren Gilden auf meinem Server.

ahja noch meine Bankgilde "W for Women".
mit zwei Freunden gegründet, 50g für eine Unterschrift und trotzdem haben wir ewig gesucht 
Zum Glück haben wir sie nicht "Call of Beauty" genannt..


----------



## Herz des Phönix (17. September 2011)

Kleine61 schrieb:


> Hab ich zwar nicht im BG, sondern in OG gesehen, passt aber trotzdem hier her: <dreht den swag auf>. Naja und ob das witzig is, kann man sich auch drüber streiten.., vielleicht eher peinlich




Omg Moneyboy xDD

Ich würd mich schämen ;D 

PS: Wers nicht kennt und das Tolle Lied anhören möchte:
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=zCfm-vWuQRk
...auf eigene Gefahr X.x


----------



## --Zewe-- (17. September 2011)

Weiß nicht, obs schon da war, oder obs okay is, den Namen zu schreiben.. aber ich fand die Gilde richtig cool, als ich das gesehen hab 

"How I raid your Mother"

So schön, aber den Anblick gabs nur 1-2 Wochen, glaub ich


----------



## mcgeehb (17. September 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Man hätte ja auch einfach mal den entsprechenden Abschnitt in den ABG lesen können, anstatt nen GM zu blockieren.



 1. Regeln für Charakternamen 

 Jeder Benutzer muss entweder einen Namen für seinen Charakter selbst wählen oder die World of Warcraft-Software automatisch einen Namen für den Charakter nach dem Zufallsprinzip auswählen lassen. Falls Spieler eine „Gilde“ bilden, ist es außerdem erforderlich, dieser Gilde einen Namen zu geben. Wenn Sie einen Charakternamen auswählen, eine Gilde erstellen oder sonstige Kennungen festlegen, die andere Spieler in World of Warcraft sehen können, müssen Sie sich an die folgenden Richtlinien sowie an allgemeine Anstandsregeln halten. Falls Blizzard Entertainment an einer dieser Kennungen Anstoß nimmt oder Sie als unpassend erachtet, behält es sich vor, nach eigenem Ermessen den Namen zu ändern, die Kennung und den entsprechenden Chat-Raum zu entfernen und/oder Ihre Nutzung von World of Warcraft zu sperren oder zu kündigen. Insbesondere dürfen Sie keine Namen benutzen: 
 (1) die einer anderen Person gehören, um sich als diese Person auszugeben, einschließlich der Namen eines „Game Master“ oder anderer Mitarbeiter oder Vertreter von Blizzard Entertainment;
(2) die „Schimpfwörter“ enthalten oder auf andere Weise beleidigend, diffamierend, herabsetzend, vulgär, obszön, rassistisch, volksverhetzend oder in anderer Weise anstößig sind;
(3) die durch Rechte Dritter geschützt sind und ohne deren schriftliche Autorisierung verwendet werden;
(4) die einen Bezug zu populären Persönlichkeiten aus der Medien- oder Kulturlandschaft haben;
(5) die Dienstleistungsmarken oder Marken ähneln oder entsprechen, unabhängig davon, ob diese eingetragen sind;
(6) die religiösen Gottheiten oder Gestalten entsprechen;
(7) von Charakteren aus Warcraft-Produkten von Blizzard Entertainment, einschließlich Namen aus der Warcraft-Romanreihe;
(8) die mit Drogen, Sex, Alkohol oder kriminellen Handlungen in Zusammenhang stehen;
(9) die aus Teilen von Sätzen oder aus vollständigen Sätzen bestehen (z.B. „InKopprein“, „Fleischisttoll“, etc);
(10) die aus reinem Kauderwelsch bestehen (z.B. „Asdfasdf“, „Jjxccm“, „Hvlldrm“);
(11) die sich auf Ikonen oder Personen der Populärkultur beziehen;
(12) die „Leet“ (von engl. „Elite“, Ersetzung von Buchstaben durch Zahlen:1337 = LEET) oder „Dudespeak“ verwenden (Absichtliches Einfügen von Rechtschreibfehlern: dooDzpaek);
(13) die Titel enthalten. Der Begriff „Titel“, so wie er hier zu verstehen ist, schließt Rangtitel (z.B. „FeldwebelTed“ oder „GeneralVlad“), monarchistische oder Phantasietitel (z.B., „KönigMichael“, „FürstPeter“) und religiöse Titel (z.B., „DerPapst“, oder „PaterPopsi“) ein. 

 Sie dürfen weder falsche Rechtschreibung oder alternative Schreibweisen benutzen, um die oben aufgeführten Namensrichtlinien zu umgehen, noch „Vor“- und „Nachnamen“ verwenden, die kombiniert gegen vorgenannte Beschränkungen verstoßen. 

http://eu.blizzard.com/de-de/company/legal/wow_tou.html


----------



## Dling (18. September 2011)

mcgeehb schrieb:


> (13) die Titel enthalten. Der Begriff „Titel", so wie er hier zu verstehen ist, schließt Rangtitel (z.B. „FeldwebelTed" oder „GeneralVlad"), monarchistische oder Phantasietitel (z.B., „KönigMichael", „FürstPeter") und religiöse Titel (z.B., „DerPapst", oder „PaterPopsi") ein.




Hihi


----------



## Moonfly (20. September 2011)

war früher in <KuhSchubsKlan> ... musste leider aufgrund eines Gildenleaders der uns nicht abkonnte umbenannt werden...

um ihn glücklich zu machen nannten wir die Gilde dann <MurlocStoleMyGuildname>

nun bin ich bei <wohnt im Trailerpark>


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. September 2011)

Moonfly schrieb:


> war früher in <KuhSchubsKlan> ... musste leider aufgrund eines Gildenleaders der uns nicht abkonnte umbenannt werden...
> 
> um ihn glücklich zu machen nannten wir die Gilde dann <MurlocStoleMyGuildname>



Das kommt mir stark nach Khaz'goroth vor.


----------

